# Canyon 2015



## Rothaarsteiger (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Gibt es eigentlich schon irgendwelche Neuigkeiten zur Canyon-Modellpalette 2015? Okay, man hat was von einem neuen Strive gerüchteweise gehört. Aber sonst? Oder gelten die noch immer dosiert beim Kunden ankommenden Spectrals schon als 2015er Modelle? 

Ich meine, der Wettbewerber rheinabwärts lässt schon schwer die Hosen runter und aus Koblenz kommt noch nichts.

Grüße
Rothaarsteiger


----------



## Badsimson (10. Mai 2014)

Das einzige was veröffentlich wurde....

http://www.canyon.com/_en/specials/shapeyourride/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## th_philipp (10. Mai 2014)

Nerve CF 29, es kommt etwas mehr Farbe und der Schriftzug wird anders positioniert.

Ich hoffe das trifft alles ein. Am besten noch coolere Grafiken auf den Rahmen


----------



## gavia64 (12. Mai 2014)

Kommt das Nerve CF in 27.5???


----------



## Twenty9er (13. Mai 2014)

Ein Carbon-Enduro fehlt im Portfolio...Spectral CF??
Die 29er Grand Canyon Rahmen AL und CF laufen die zweite Saison...evtl. gibt es da was neues.
Also entweder werden Lücken im Programm gefüllt, oder Modelle die schon mehr als ein Modelljahr in Serie sind werden aktualisiert


----------



## dj_holgie (14. Mai 2014)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Nerve CF 29, es kommt etwas mehr Farbe und der Schriftzug wird anders positioniert.
> 
> Ich hoffe das trifft alles ein. Am besten noch coolere Grafiken auf den Rahmen



Glaub ich nicht, würde sich zu sehr dem Lux ähneln.


----------



## Pitchshifter (15. Mai 2014)

Ich hoffe auf eine Neuauflage vom Torque!


----------



## Dickie76 (15. Mai 2014)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auf eine Neuauflage vom Torque!


 
Irgendwas neues kommt ja scheinbar schon zum Bike Festival in Willingen...

http://www.canyon.com/specials/shap...er&utm_campaign=shapeyourride / Newsletter DE


----------



## Colonel Hogan (15. Mai 2014)

Wird wohl das neue Strive sein


----------



## Haukejunior (15. Mai 2014)

Lassen wir uns überraschen  In dem Shape your Ride Vorspann sieht man auf jedenfall das Bike womit der Fabien zur Zeit unterwegs ist.


----------



## Dickie76 (15. Mai 2014)

Die Bilder sind zum Teil recht aufschlussreich. Darauf sieht man ein recht gerades Oberrohr und ein stark nach innen gebogenes Unterrohr. Könnte natürlich auch sein, dass das Vorserienmodelle sind, die nur getestet wurden und nicht umgesetzt wurden...

Wer weiß, wer weiß. Auf jeden Fall gutes Marketing von Canyon. Die wissen wie man es macht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (15. Mai 2014)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Irgendwas neues kommt ja scheinbar schon zum Bike Festival in Willingen...
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/specials/shap...er&utm_campaign=shapeyourride / Newsletter DE



Stimmt, in genau 28 Tagen beginnt das Bike-Festival.


----------



## Dickie76 (15. Mai 2014)

So ein Zufall!


----------



## Haukejunior (15. Mai 2014)

Ich sage mal sie haben sich das Marketing gut von YT Industries abgeschaut


----------



## Hillside (15. Mai 2014)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Ich sage mal sie haben sich das Marketing gut von YT Industries abgeschaut



Genau


----------



## Dickie76 (19. Mai 2014)

Auf dem folgenden Bild sieht man am Unterrohr so einen fetten Plastikschutz. Das könnte m.E. auf einen Carborahmen hindeuten. Zumindest hab ich sowas bisher immer nur bei Carbon gesehen...

https://twitter.com/canyon_bikes/status/463611845962911744/photo/1


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (19. Mai 2014)

Gutes Argument!  Wahrscheinlich wirst du Recht behalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. Mai 2014)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Auf dem folgenden Bild sieht man am Unterrohr so einen fetten Plastikschutz. Das könnte m.E. auf einen Carborahmen hindeuten. Zumindest hab ich sowas bisher immer nur bei Carbon gesehen...
> 
> https://twitter.com/canyon_bikes/status/463611845962911744/photo/1


Wer genau hinsieht wird auch die Schweissnähte vermissen...was wohl noch eher auf Carbon schliessen läßt als ein Plastikschutz
http://instagram.com/p/nu1P3mhfJs/


----------



## Haukejunior (20. Mai 2014)

In der E-Mail stand doch glaube was von Strive CF wenn ich mich entsinne?!?!?


----------



## Vincy (2. Juni 2014)

*Canyon Strive CF*
http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gallery/article/photo-gallery-enduro-world-series-gear-41228/3/

*Canyon Strive CF:* Canyon had its new Strive CF bike almost ready to roll. It features geometry developed by Fabien Barel and Canyon is building up the hype for what lies under the cover over the rear shock.  Launched on 9 June, the company claims it’s a big step forward for enduro technology.


----------



## Dickie76 (2. Juni 2014)

Wie gedacht: Carbonrahmen mit Plastikschutz ;-)


----------



## potzblitzer (2. Juni 2014)

Sieht nice aus!


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Juni 2014)

Bitte ein Strive CF 29 mit RS Pike und max 68° Lenkwinkel


----------



## 4Stroke (2. Juni 2014)

Schwimmend gelagerter Dämpfer beim neuen Strive sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## rainozeros (6. Juni 2014)

Joe Barnes fuhr damit beim EWS in Tweedlove - ein Spectral AL mit 140mm am Heck und 160mm an der Front...







oder bringt Canyon da eine Alu-Version des neuen Enduro raus und nennt es einstweilen nur "Spectral" obwohl es 160mm am Heck hat?

Siehe auch: http://www.canyon.com/_en/heroes/canyon-factory-enduro-team/

Da gibt es das "Spectral AL Team" was immer das dann für ein Bike ist...


----------



## rainozeros (6. Juni 2014)

oder ein Spectral AL in blau? :


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Juni 2014)

rainozeros schrieb:


> oder ein Spectral AL in blau? :



Schaut optisch SPECTRALKULÄR aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 166974 (7. Juni 2014)

@gavia64: Klar kommt das Nerve-CF in 27.5. Der Produktzyklus des 26er Bike läuft aus. Erkennbar am schon seit Monaten reduzierten Preis. Das neue Storck adrenic und der Nerve CF Nachfolger werden zwei extrem interessante Bikes. Aber Storck konnte seine Ankündigung ja nun leider nicht halten, dass das Adrenic im Frühjahr 2014 kommen soll (übrigens typisch Storck sagte mir ein Storck-verrückter Händler). Also altes Bike weiter fahren und warten...


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Juni 2014)

Der 2015er Jahrgang wird auf jeden Fall super interessant. Bin auch guter Hoffnung, dass sich in Richtung große Laufräder mal wieder das Innovationsrad dreht


----------



## gavia64 (7. Juni 2014)

Schmidtmann schrieb:


> @gavia64: Klar kommt das Nerve-CF in 27.5. Der Produktzyklus des 26er Bike läuft aus. Erkennbar am schon seit Monaten reduzierten Preis. Das neue Storck adrenic und der Nerve CF Nachfolger werden zwei extrem interessante Bikes. Aber Storck konnte seine Ankündigung ja nun leider nicht halten, dass das Adrenic im Frühjahr 2014 kommen soll (übrigens typisch Storck sagte mir ein Storck-verrückter Händler). Also altes Bike weiter fahren und warten...


Ds danke, bin gespannt !!


----------



## Blue729 (7. Juni 2014)

mal ohne Dämpferhaube


----------



## Vincy (7. Juni 2014)

Es ist das Spectral, nicht das Strive CF.


----------



## potzblitzer (7. Juni 2014)

Korrekt, Joe Barnes fährt meist mit dem Spektral, wenngleich er vorne 170mm draufpackt. Kann man aber schon mal durcheinanderkommen, die Rahmen Strive CF, Nerve AL und Spectral AL sehen sich sehr sehr ähnlich..(leider).


----------



## Juzo (9. Juni 2014)

bin auch gespannt ob es mehrere version des strive CF und parallel das strive als AL geben wird!
ob der preis in der topversion wieder unter 4k € bleiben wird...mhh...in ein paar tagen wissen wir mehr !


----------



## Thor79 (10. Juni 2014)

@Juzo:
große Laufräder, Carbonrahmen, die beste Ausstattung und vorn/hinten viel Federweg wird wohl eher bei 5k liegen,
vielleicht sogar drüber


----------



## potzblitzer (10. Juni 2014)

YT schafft das für 3999, also wird canyon das in etwa auch schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (10. Juni 2014)

Es steht ja im direkten Wettbewerb zum YT Capra. Da kostet das Topmodell 4k€. Allzuviel mehr wird das Strive CF dann auch nicht einbringen.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincy (10. Juni 2014)




----------



## Micha382 (11. Juni 2014)

rainozeros schrieb:


> oder ein Spectral AL in blau? :


Sicher dass das nicht das neue Strive CF ist?
Im anderen Thread hat jemand ein Foto von Rob J gepostet mit dem Strive CF und dem abgedeckten Dämpfer das auch blau war und so aus sah...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/die-grosse-canyon-galerie-teil-2.434836/page-465#post-12052162


----------



## ne0vo (11. Juni 2014)

Laut Twitter-Kanal von @canyon_bikes: 

"*Just one day to go*. Check out the latest and all other Shape Your Ride videos goo.gl/s9lHm3  #shapeyourride pic.twitter.com/bFitZmyxHu"​
Morgen wissen wir also mehr..


----------



## Velo-X (12. Juni 2014)

Jetzt ist das Geheimnis gelüftet:
http://enduro-mtb.com/revolution-das-neue-canyon-strive-cf-2015-mit-shapeshifter/


----------



## Thor79 (12. Juni 2014)

also doch 5k fürs Top-Model, warum sollte es auch günstiger sein wie ein Nerve CF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hooz (12. Juni 2014)

weiß jemand ob es ein Torque EX mit 650B geben wird? Oder gibt's schon irgendwelche Infos zu den neuen Torque modellen?
Danke


----------



## Drahtesel_ (12. Juni 2014)

Shapeshifter = Trackflip.... nur effizienter und eleganter gelöst.
Finde das neue Strive CF sieht zu sehr nach Spectral AL / Nerve AL aus.
Erinnert ein bischen an die Autohersteller, wo jedes Modell dem anderen immer ähnlicher sieht.


----------



## Fabigelb (12. Juni 2014)

Ich glaube bald gibt es einige gebrauchte spectrals zu kaufen! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Red_Herring (12. Juni 2014)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Ich glaube bald gibt es einige gebrauchte spectrals zu kaufen!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk



Bald? Lieferbar ab September (Strive CF). Dann ist der Sommer aber gelaufen.


----------



## TomT87 (12. Juni 2014)

Hoffentlich kommt es möglichst bald in Alu und gute 1000€ billiger, dann wird es interessant! Bei Radon kommt 2015 ja auch eine Alu-Version des Slide 160 650B ... auf den Vergleichstest bin ich gespannt


----------



## potzblitzer (12. Juni 2014)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt es möglichst bald in Alu und gute 1000€ billiger



Dann wird es aber auch sicherlich etwa 1000g schwerer  als do-it-all bike sollte es meiner meinung nach schon leicht sein. carbon macht bei dem konzept mMn mehr Sinn.


----------



## Blue729 (12. Juni 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Dann wird es aber auch sicherlich etwa 1000g schwerer  als do-it-all bike sollte es meiner meinung nach schon leicht sein. carbon macht bei dem konzept mMn mehr Sinn.



Oh man, 1000g an nicht rotierender Masse lassen dich auch nicht langsamer die Berge hochkommen.
Ich trete mein 15kg 26" Enduro schneller als die Herrn aus der Carbonabteilung mit 27.5" Laufrädern.


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Juni 2014)

Die Preise finde ich schon fair. Ein kleineres 30er KB ans 8.0 CF Race geschraubt, und ab geht die Luzi


----------



## Jason13 (12. Juni 2014)

Das die 27,5 Zoll verwenden steht ja nirgendwo... Oder hat jemand was gefunden? 
26 Zoll scheint ja, was unter anderem auch Canyon betrifft, tot zu sein.. 
Gruß


----------



## TomT87 (12. Juni 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Dann wird es aber auch sicherlich etwa 1000g schwerer  als do-it-all bike sollte es meiner meinung nach schon leicht sein. carbon macht bei dem konzept mMn mehr Sinn.



Die 1000g sind mir egal, momentan haben bei mir eine geringere Anfälligkeit gegenüber Steinschlägen/Stürzen und ein etwas niedrigerer Preis Vorrang. So wie die Bikes aktuell ausgestattet sind finde ich die Preise trotzdem fair ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (12. Juni 2014)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Das die 27,5 Zoll verwenden steht ja nirgendwo... Oder hat jemand was gefunden?
> 26 Zoll scheint ja, was unter anderem auch Canyon betrifft, tot zu sein..
> Gruß


Auf FB hat Canyon (Robert) die LR-Größe 27.5" bestätigt
Auf der Canyon HP hab ich in der Tat auch keine Angabe darüber finden können 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thor79 (12. Juni 2014)

was ist denn wenn ich das Rad auf'm Trail mal wegschmeiße, da ist doch gleich der Rahmen futsch oder? Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit Cf-Rahmen in solch einem Einsatz? Ich hab zwar selbst ein Bike mit Carbonrahmen (XC) aber fahr halt moderat, stürzen trau ich mich da nich . Bei meinen Strive AL hats auch schon derbe Steinschläge gegeben, die ordentlich gerumpelt haben, aber da gab's weder Beulen noch Kratzer.
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich Carbon da trauen soll?
Gruß


----------



## mssc (12. Juni 2014)

Woher diese Angst vor Carbon kommt... als ob das der erste Carbonrahmen eines Bike-Herstellers wäre... immer sanft auf dem Boden ablegen, nicht dass es mal umkippt und zerbröselt...


----------



## dj_holgie (12. Juni 2014)

Thor79 schrieb:


> was ist denn wenn ich das Rad auf'm Trail mal wegschmeiße, da ist doch gleich der Rahmen futsch oder? Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit Cf-Rahmen in solch einem Einsatz? Ich hab zwar selbst ein Bike mit Carbonrahmen (XC) aber fahr halt moderat, stürzen trau ich mich da nich . Bei meinen Strive AL hats auch schon derbe Steinschläge gegeben, die ordentlich gerumpelt haben, aber da gab's weder Beulen noch Kratzer.
> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich Carbon da trauen soll?
> Gruß



Ist dasselbe wie bei Alu: Wenn du unglücklich aufschlägst (spitzen Stein etc..) ist der Rahmen futsch. Wenn du Glück hast dann nicht. Bei Alu sieht man es halt direkt (dicke Fette Beule + Kratzer), bei Carbon fängt es an zu knarzen und es bilden sich Risse (+ die Kratzer)..


----------



## Fabigelb (12. Juni 2014)

Also ich habe auch immer das gefühl carbon sei wie Hauchdünnes Plastik, aber es wird ja nicht um sonst als Rahmenmaterial  verwendet! Ich habe z.B. einen Motorradhelm aus carbon ⅓ leichter als ein normaler und der ist mir halt auch schon 4 oder 5 mal aus der Hand gefallen außer kratzer hat der nichts. Ein kollege ist sogar mal richtig mit seinem auf den Asphalt getitscht (bei nem Unfall) und das carbon war sogar heil geblieben!
Oder wie viele leute kennt ihr persönlich die schon ein carbon MTB zerstört haben!?
Mein nächstes wird carbon werden!  
Außerdem bietet Canyon nicht crachrepacement an?!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thor79 (12. Juni 2014)

ja aber mit ner Beule kann ich doch weiter fahren, mit einem gerissenen und knarzenen Cf-Rahmen hätt ich da Bedenken, weil das Versagensverhalten definitiv anders ist, ich frag ja deshalb auch ob da schon mal jemand die Erfahrung mit einem defekten CF-Rahmen gemacht hat, bei CF gibts keine Beulen sondern nur Risse fahrt ihr da weiter?
Gruß


----------



## Thor79 (12. Juni 2014)

mssc schrieb:


> Woher diese Angst vor Carbon kommt... als ob das der erste Carbonrahmen eines Bike-Herstellers wäre... immer sanft auf dem Boden ablegen, nicht dass es mal umkippt und zerbröselt...



ich hab keine Angst vor Carbon, nur von unsachgemäßer Beanspruchung wie sie durchaus bei Stürzen vorkommen könnten bei denen Alu besser abschneiden würde. Ich hab ja selbst ein "Plaste-Mopped" mit dem ich ein einziges mal den Heidelberger Königsstuhl runtergeballert bin, wobei ich mir niemals vorstellen konnte, dass das ein Carbonrahmen aushält. Ich meine ja nur, dass Trails fahren beanspruchungsgerecht ist und Stürzen eben nicht.


----------



## mssc (12. Juni 2014)

Meine ehemalige Aprilia Tuono ist 3x auf den Carbon-Auspuffträgern der Akrapovics gelandet, einmal davon elegant per Highsider, mein Carbon/Kevlar Helm ist am Asphalt aufgepeppelt, alles hat einwandfrei gehalten, der Lack war ab, aber sonst alles i.O.... ich würde Carbon vertrauen...

Letztens hab ich mein (Alu) Spectral etwas zu schwungvoll aus einer Sessellift-Halterung gehoben, zack.. mit dem Oberrohr auf einem Querträger angeschlagen-> Kratzer und kleine Delle im Oberrohr   bei Carbon wäre mir zumindest die Delle erspart geblieben... 

Edit: Wie schützt ihr eigentlich euren Körper, gegen diese berühmt berüchtigten spitzen Steine, an denen die Carbonrahmen reihenweise zerschellen?


----------



## Jogi (12. Juni 2014)

mssc schrieb:


> ...Wie schützt ihr eigentlich euren Körper, gegen diese berühmt berüchtigten spitzen Steine, an denen die Carbonrahmen reihenweise zerschellen?


 Haut und Knochen wachsen wieder zusammen, Carbon nicht 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velo-X (13. Juni 2014)

Wirklich reihenweise?


----------



## potzblitzer (13. Juni 2014)

Laut canyon soll das verwendete Carbon stabiler sein und mehr aushalten als ein Alu Downhill Rahmen.


----------



## BikingMax (13. Juni 2014)

Also ich fahre ein carbon Enduro. mich hat es schon einmal reingelegt. Hatte zwar zu Anfangs auch schiss. Aber die Firmen könnten sich es auch nicht leisten, dass nach ein paar Stürzen gleich der Rahmen kaputt ist. Also becor du dann zu vorsichtig bist und kein Spaß hast nimm besser ein Alu. Meiner Meinung nach brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen. Kauf dir das Bike das dir gefällt, hab Spaß und du wirst sehen, dass der Rest vergessen ist. Davon abgesehen fällt ein Bike sehr sehr selten direkt auf den Rahmen. Schließlich sind da noch Lenker, Sattel und Kurbel inkl. Pedal die da viel abfangen.


----------



## hanz-hanz (13. Juni 2014)

mssc schrieb:


> bei Carbon wäre mir zumindest die Delle erspart geblieben...



Klar, aber von 5 Carbonlagen wären dann 3 zerrissen!
und ob dann die restlichen 2 Lagen noch halten?
Zumindestens ist dann wieder mal der Hersteller schuld, 
wenn der Rahmen 100 oder 200 Kilometer ohne einen Grund 
einfach so spontan bricht....


----------



## mssc (13. Juni 2014)

garnichts wäre gewesen... die Alu-Rahmen sind mittlerweile so dünnwandig, bald muss man aufpassen, dass man nirgends zu fest anpackt um keine Abdrücke drin zu haben 

(Achtung... etwas Übertreibung mit einem Fünkchen Wahrheit  )


----------



## Timo S. (13. Juni 2014)

mssc schrieb:


> garnichts wäre gewesen... die Alu-Rahmen sind mittlerweile so dünnwandig, bald muss man aufpassen, dass man nirgends zu fest anpackt um keine Abdrücke drin zu haben
> 
> (Achtung... etwas Übertreibung mit einem Fünkchen Wahrheit  )


Es gab Zeiten bei Cannondale da war es tatsächlich so. 
Ich trau Carbon auch nich übern Weg am MTB, obwohl an meinem RR alles aus Carbon ist außer der Schaltung, Lenker und Vorbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (13. Juni 2014)

warum hat das race so komische bremsen und laufräder? kennt die jemand? und das normale hat dt swiss und xt, toll....fox ist keine option


----------



## Canyon-Freak (13. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

weis schon jemand, ab wann das neue Strive CF in Koblenz zum Proberollen verfügbar sein wird?
September oder eher früher?


----------



## potzblitzer (13. Juni 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> warum hat das race so komische bremsen und laufräder? kennt die jemand? und das normale hat dt swiss und xt, toll....fox ist keine option



Die sram Guide ist neu und wird bislang sehr gelobt und von der power her mit einer Saint verglichen. Den Laufräder sind auch neu von sram für den Markt 2014/15. Gabs zu beidem hier schon Tests. Einfach mal suchen.


----------



## dj_holgie (13. Juni 2014)

Thor79 schrieb:


> ja aber mit ner Beule kann ich doch weiter fahren, mit einem gerissenen und knarzenen Cf-Rahmen hätt ich da Bedenken, weil das Versagensverhalten definitiv anders ist, ich frag ja deshalb auch ob da schon mal jemand die Erfahrung mit einem defekten CF-Rahmen gemacht hat, bei CF gibts keine Beulen sondern nur Risse fahrt ihr da weiter?
> Gruß



Wenn die Beule heftig genug ist am Alu Rahmen dann sollte man damit auch nicht weiterfahren, weil die Gesamtstabilität des Rahmens dann leidet. Kommt natürlich auch auf die Stelle an, wo die Beule ist und welche Kräfte an dieser Stelle auf den Rahmen wirken. Aber im Endeffekt kann man wohl festhalten ein Sturz ist niemals gut, ob Alu oder Carbon, stabil und einiges aushalten tun beide Werkstoffe. Wenn man halt Pech hat kann man sich alles mit einem unglücklichen Sturz schrotten...


----------



## stanleydobson (13. Juni 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Die sram Guide ist neu und wird bislang sehr gelobt und von der power her mit einer Saint verglichen. Den Laufräder sind auch neu von sram für den Markt 2014/15. Gabs zu beidem hier schon Tests. Einfach mal suchen.


gesagt getan
sorry aber der sram laufradsatz ist doch theoretisch dann ein witz mit 24 speichen und 21mm innen....und sowas an nem 4000 euro bike das für was härteres verwendet werden will


----------



## Timo S. (13. Juni 2014)

Ist der Enduro LR Satz von Sram, also wohl kein Witz...
Der AM Satz ist am aktuellen Spectral EX und mit dem sind bisher alle zufrieden und wollen diesen auch nicht tauschen.


----------



## stanleydobson (13. Juni 2014)

also in der beschreibung steht dass es ein all-mountain lrs sein soll und sorry IMO ist das strive für einen gröberen einsatz gedacht als das spectral....das electric blue mit rock shox ist verlockend und sieht geil aus, aber wer weiß wie anfällig das neue system dann ist und wie wartungsbedürftig....


----------



## stanleydobson (13. Juni 2014)

und im spectral ex sind die 50er nicht die 40er


----------



## Timo S. (13. Juni 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> also in der beschreibung steht dass es ein all-mountain lrs sein soll und sorry IMO ist das strive für einen gröberen einsatz gedacht als das spectral....das electric blue mit rock shox ist verlockend und sieht geil aus, aber wer weiß wie anfällig das neue system dann ist und wie wartungsbedürftig....


Klar ist das Strive etwas härter zu fahren drum auch die robustere Felge....


----------



## stanleydobson (13. Juni 2014)

???? versteh ich nicht, laut website müsste der 50er vom spectral besser sein als der 40er am strive...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo S. (13. Juni 2014)

Am Strive ist doch der Rail Satz oder lieg ich da falsch?
Der wäre dann der robustere.


----------



## potzblitzer (13. Juni 2014)

Am 8.0 Race ist der roam 40, am 9.0 Race der rail 50.


----------



## stanleydobson (14. Juni 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Am 8.0 Race ist der roam 40, am 9.0 Race der rail 50.


joa hab ja auch vom 8.0 geredet  finde das net so dolle für 3,8k


----------



## potzblitzer (14. Juni 2014)

Is wahrscheinlich der einzige "Schwachpunkt" beim 8.0 Race. Ansonsten muss man aber sagen kriegst du da für dein Geld absolute top Komponenten, wo du bei den US Boys für so eine Summe nur Schrott drangebaut bekommst.


----------



## stanleydobson (14. Juni 2014)

ja schon, aber ist ärgerlich...kostet dann auch nochmal 500 beim laufradbauer, da kann man gleich das 9.0 nehmen....obwohl vom laufradbauer wahrscheinlch eh immer besser ist.... muss ich mich wohl mal mit 27,5 beschäftigen....canyon nur noch, yt capra auch und beim tyee kann man noch wählen....bisher war 26 zoll bei mir in stein gemeiselt....


----------



## potzblitzer (14. Juni 2014)

Du könntest den SRAM Satz ja auch nach Kauf sofort verticken. Denke mal das würde sich dann sogar fast auf 0 rausgehen, wenn du dir einen soliden Satz bauen lässt.


----------



## stanleydobson (14. Juni 2014)

theoretisch ja, praktisch befürchte ich dass der sram lrs noch zu unbekannt ist


----------



## potzblitzer (14. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht fährst du ihn ja auch erstmal ein bisschen, bevor du ihn verdammst  wer weiß, vielleicht passt er ja. habe aber gerade auch diesselbe überlegung. mir gefällt das 8.0 am besten von den komponenten her (shimano), will aber eigtl 1x11 und das (fast) Kilo mehr schreckt mich auch ein bisschen ab. Vergleicht man das 8.0 race mit dem 9.0 race, weiß ich nicht ob sich die Mehr-Investition wirklich lohnt..mMn eher nicht.


----------



## dj_holgie (14. Juni 2014)

Und was genau soll am Roam 40 jetzt soooo schlecht sein?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (14. Juni 2014)

etwas subotimal sind die wenigen speichen und die 21mm innendurchmesser....zum tourenfahren is das ja ok, aber für ein enduro !? Naja ich weiß nicht...


----------



## dj_holgie (14. Juni 2014)

Am besten gefallen mir die LRS vom regulären 8.0er.. Sind auch die breitesten.. aber nur an der felgeninnenbreite würde ich auch nicht auf gut oder schlecht schließen, dann wären die Mavics am Team Bike ja direkt für die Tonne..

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## potzblitzer (14. Juni 2014)

Der Crossmax Enduro is echt sehr schmal, hinten nur 19mm. Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das für den Hobby Biker ein guter LRS sein soll. Aber da ich ihn noch nicht gefahren bin erlaub ich mir auch kein Urteil. 
Wenn ichs mir aussuchen könnte, dann hätt ich gern das RS-Fahrwerk und den Antrieb vom 8.0/9.0 Race sowie den Spline LRS und die Bremsen vom 8.0 

Da ichs mir aber nicht aussuchen kann ist mein momentaner Favorit das 8.0 Race.


----------



## WE_Biker (14. Juni 2014)

Hey, 

für alle Interessierten des Strive CF: Habe heut in Willingen das Rad angeguckt und folgende Informationen bekommen:

- Das Rad soll ab nächster Woche bei Canyon zum Probesitzen und Fahren bereit sein
- Ein Alu-Modell soll auch noch kommen


Grüße
Lukas


----------



## rnReaper (14. Juni 2014)

Im Showroom stehen schon zwei Modelle.
Hab aber net gefragt, ob die schon zugeritten werden dürfen.


----------



## potzblitzer (14. Juni 2014)

Der kabelsalat am Cockpit will so gar nich gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rnReaper (15. Juni 2014)

Bald gehen die Züge durch die Bauteile in den Lenker, durch den Vorbau in den Rahmen, geschützt durch n Kabelschacht


----------



## grobi59 (15. Juni 2014)

Ne, bald geht das über WLAN.


----------



## potzblitzer (15. Juni 2014)

Wireless wird wohl tatsächlich mal kommen.


----------



## stanleydobson (15. Juni 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Im Showroom stehen schon zwei Modelle.
> Hab aber net gefragt, ob die schon zugeritten werden dürfen.


hast du die monarch tunes gesehen? Auf L/L hab ich keinen bock....


----------



## rnReaper (15. Juni 2014)

L/L?


----------



## felixh. (16. Juni 2014)

Kann schon jemand was zur Reifenfreiheit im neuen Strive sagen?
Und maximale Satteleinstecktiefe vom M Race Rahmen?

Bekommt man da einen Magic Marry 2.5 auf breiter Felge (30mm Innenbreite) rein? (der System LRS wäre das erste was neben der Bremse sofort ausgetauscht würde von mir bei Kauf).


----------



## vscope (16. Juni 2014)

was passt die an der bremse nicht? schon getestet?


----------



## felixh. (16. Juni 2014)

vscope schrieb:


> was passt die an der bremse nicht? schon getestet?


Naja kommt aufs model an. Die xt waere okay. Aber avid nein danke


----------



## ham81 (17. Juni 2014)

was ist denn mit den Gerüchten um ein Nerve CF 29 oder so ähnlich ? weiß da jemand was ?


----------



## dj_holgie (17. Juni 2014)

ham81 schrieb:


> was ist denn mit den Gerüchten um ein Nerve CF 29 oder so ähnlich ? weiß da jemand was ?



Das Nerve CF 29 ist doch quasi das Lux CF. Lenk und Sitzwinkel sind ja quasi identisch zwischen Lux und Nerve CF (nur 0,5 ° Unterschied), FW sagt man beim 29" 2 cm weniger als bei 26" = gefühlt ungefähr gleicher Komfort bei der Abfahrt. Also für mich hätte das Bike definitiv zu wenig Unterschied zum Lux, nur 1-2cm mehr FW ist wohl kaum ein komplett neues Bike wert..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketiger2 (17. Juni 2014)

GC CF 29 kommt wohl jetzt im Design des Lux CF.


----------



## vscope (17. Juni 2014)

hier die linkage fürs strive cf
http://linkagedesign.blogspot.co.at/2014/06/canyon-strive-cf-2015.html


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Juni 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Im Showroom stehen schon zwei Modelle.
> Hab aber net gefragt, ob die schon zugeritten werden dürfen.


Danke fürs Bild  die beiden sind aber leider nicht probefahrbar, selbst draufsitzen soll nicht möglich sein - lt. Rücksprache mit dem Verkauf....nur ansehen und bissl antatschen erlaubt


----------



## stanleydobson (26. Juni 2014)

blau, race, alu und sie hätten eine bestellung mehr.... aber wahrscheinlich warten die erst mal bis genug cabon verkauft/bestellt sind....denke mal im frühjahr kommen dann die alus...


----------



## Drahtesel_ (26. Juni 2014)

Ich nehme an es gab keine Info *"AB WANN"* das Strice CF zur Probefahrt im Showroom zur Verfügung steht ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Juni 2014)

Mir wurde gesagt, circa Anfang September...


----------



## Drahtesel_ (26. Juni 2014)

Ok danke. Dann spare ich mir den Umweg nach Koblenz (vorerst)


----------



## stanleydobson (26. Juni 2014)

wenn irgendjemand demnächst bei canyon vorbeischaut, bitte mal die tunes vom monarch am neuen strive checken !


----------



## Sauron1977 (27. Juni 2014)

Wann kommen denn generell so die neuen Modelle?
Wollten eigentlich noch ein Nerve CF kaufen, aber in Größe S sind die alle ausverkauft in der blauen Farbe.
Und andere Größen sind auch schon recht vergriffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fact (27. Juni 2014)

und ist es üblich das beim neuen Modelljahr andere Farben kommen, oder bleiben die technisch unveränderten Modelle gleich?


----------



## Deleted 166974 (27. Juni 2014)

Das 26er Nerve CF wird auslaufen, auf 100.
- Preis ist schon seit Monaten reduziert?
- Mitte der Saison kein Nachschub mehr??


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Juni 2014)

Schmidtmann schrieb:


> Das 26er Nerve CF wird auslaufen, auf 100.
> - Preis ist schon seit Monaten reduziert?
> - Mitte der Saison kein Nachschub mehr??


Für mich schon ein Indiz, dass es zum Frühjahr etwas neues "carboniges" unterhalb des Strive geben könnte...lassen wir uns überraschen


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (7. Juli 2014)

Gibt es irgendwelche Hinweise, dass das eine oder andere 2014er Modell zur neuen Saison überarbeitet wird? Ist eigentlich weniger üblich, aber Radon z.B. überarbeitet zur neuen Saison seine 29er Slides.

Ansonsten denke ich, dass Modellpflege sicherlich kommen wird. Und sei es nur, dass die Avid-Trail-Bremsen durch die neuen SRAM-Guide-Bremsen ersetzt werden.


----------



## Don.Coyote (7. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht das DHX in 27,5.
Könnte ich mir zumindest vorstellen, dass da noch etwas kommen wird.


----------



## [email protected] (8. Juli 2014)

Ich würde gern wissen ab welchem Preis das 29" Hardtail mit 11-fach SRAM kommt. Das würde mich reizen, wenn der Preis stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esmi (11. Juli 2014)

Ab wann kann man  auf nerve cf 27,5" hoffen??
Lg


----------



## Unterlandler (15. Juli 2014)

ich warte (hoffe) auf ein Spectral CF mit Shapeshifter...... wäre wohl ein perfektes Allmountain.


----------



## bmc3 (16. Juli 2014)

Hi,

das Torque EX Trailflow 2014 in evil black ist in Rahmengröße M leider ausverkauft. Das heißt wohl, dass ich in diesem Jahr definitiv keins mehr bekommen/kaufen kann. Dabei scheint das Rad perfekt (für mich) zu sein: Robust, 1x11, Lyrik RC2DH, CaneCreek DB Air CS, 170mm, Reverb ...

Ich vermute, dass Canyon komplett auf 27,5" und 29" umstellen wird. Gibt es bereits Gerüchte, ob es für 2015 das Torque EX weiterhin in 26" geben wird?

Grüße!


----------



## boeki0704 (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich wollte mir eigentlich ein Strive kaufen. Nun gibt es nur noch das Strive CF. Also habe ich mal eine Mail an Canyon geschrieben und nach einer Alternative gefragt. Als Antwort kam dann:
"Leider können wir noch nichts genaues sagen, aber halte Dir die KW35 frei". Es scheint also ein überarbeitetes Strive zu geben. Vielleicht Carbon, vielleicht und eher wahrscheinlicher 27,5". Was meint ihr?


----------



## 4Stroke (22. Juli 2014)

boeki0704 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich wollte mir eigentlich ein Strive kaufen. Nun gibt es nur noch das Strive CF. Also habe ich mal eine Mail an Canyon geschrieben und nach einer Alternative gefragt. Als Antwort kam dann:
> "Leider können wir noch nichts genaues sagen, aber halte Dir die KW35 frei". Es scheint also ein überarbeitetes Strive zu geben. Vielleicht Carbon, vielleicht und eher wahrscheinlicher 27,5". Was meint ihr?


 Na einfach das strive als Alu Variante


----------



## Jun89 (22. Juli 2014)

boeki0704 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich wollte mir eigentlich ein Strive kaufen. Nun gibt es nur noch das Strive CF. Also habe ich mal eine Mail an Canyon geschrieben und nach einer Alternative gefragt. Als Antwort kam dann:
> "Leider können wir noch nichts genaues sagen, aber halte Dir die KW35 frei". Es scheint also ein überarbeitetes Strive zu geben. Vielleicht Carbon, vielleicht und eher wahrscheinlicher 27,5". Was meint ihr?



in der KW 35 findet die Eurobike statt... Vermutlich kommt da was in dem Bezug...


----------



## Vincy (22. Juli 2014)

Ein neues Strive, die Alu Variante vom Strive CF.


----------



## Blue729 (22. Juli 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Ein neues Strive, die Alu Variante vom Strive CF.


 Da  bin ich mal auf die preise gespannt.


----------



## woodybender (25. Juli 2014)

Hi, habe gestern bei einer kleinen Feierabendrunde eine Canyon Fat Bike gesehen, scheint ein Prototyp zu sein. Sehr schick.


----------



## deralteser (25. Juli 2014)

Ich bin wirklich sehr auf die 2015er Designs und Ausstattungen gespannt. Speziell auf die Spectral AL - Serie sowie (eventuelle) Versionen des StriveCF aus Aluminium (inkl. ShapeShifter). Falls das StriveCF in Aluminium erscheint bin ich definitiv auf das Gewicht gespannt.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ab wann die auf der Eurobike präsentierten bikes zu bestellen sind, bzw. in die Auslieferung gehen. Vielleicht hat ja jemand diesbezüglich bereits 2013/2014er Erfahrungen einzubringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (25. Juli 2014)

woodybender schrieb:


> Hi, habe gestern bei einer kleinen Feierabendrunde eine Canyon Fat Bike gesehen, scheint ein Prototyp zu sein. Sehr schick.



Canyon Fatbike, was soll man davon halten  Rose wird für 2015 wohl auch eins rausbringen..


----------



## Daniel1982 (28. Juli 2014)

Ich hab bei Canyon per Email nachgefragt wann es Infos zum Strive AL gibt .
Als Antwort wurde mir mitgeteilt: Das Strive AL wird auf der Eurobike präsentiert und steht dann voraussichtlich Mitte Oktober zum Verkauf auf der Homepage !


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (31. Juli 2014)

Hat vielleicht schon jemand Infos ob es eine Veränderung am Nerve AL geben wird. Rein vom Bauchgefühl würde ich ja sagen das es nächste Saison so bleibt wie es ist.


----------



## kommaklar (31. Juli 2014)

Stoneprophet85 schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht schon jemand Infos ob es eine Veränderung am Nerve AL geben wird. Rein vom Bauchgefühl würde ich ja sagen das es nächste Saison so bleibt wie es ist.


Das würde mich auch Interessieren!
Sonst schlage ich bei dem aktuellen Angebot zu...


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (31. Juli 2014)

Bei mir hat es sich sowiso seit heute erledigt, da Rahmengröße S seit heute ausverkauft ist. Gestern war es noch ab Lager... :-/ Von der Farbe kommt nur das Weiße in Frage.


----------



## Vincy (31. Juli 2014)

*Canyon Dude CF*


----------



## kuwahara (31. Juli 2014)

gibt es irgendwelche infos zum kommenden Inflite AL?
v.a. würd mich interessieren ob es hydr Bremsen geben wird? 

persönlich denke ich nein, selbst Giant als Fahrradgigant bietet in 2015 in den Modellen unter 2000€ keine hydraulischen..


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (1. August 2014)

In der Neuheiten-Beilage der neuen Mountainbike steht's jetzt offiziell: Strive auch als AL-Version, Fatbike Dude CF und Spectral 27,5 als Carbon-Variante. Von der 29"-Version ist keine Rede.

Der Spectral-Rahmen in 27,5" soll aber noch einmal sowohl für die CF- als auch für die Alu-Version überarbeitet worden sein: verlängerter Reach, "um mehr Laufruhe bergab zu generieren". Der Carbonrahmen soll angeblich nur 1900 g ohne Federbein wiegen. Klingt sehr interessant. Bin mal auf die Preise gespannt.


----------



## Deleted 166974 (1. August 2014)

@Rothaarsteiger: Aber die Preise vom neuen Strive CF sind doch schon ein paar Wochen auf der Webseite sichtbar? Oder ändert sich an diesem gerade erst vorgestellten Bike so viel in 2015? Und bleibt der Rahmen mit Shapeshifter System bei 2400g? Kommt der Dämpfer dann noch dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (1. August 2014)

Äh, ich war falsch. Ich meinte das Spectral. Sorry! 

Also vom Spectral in 27,5" wird es eine Carbonversion geben. Vom 29" bislang nicht. Habe es jetzt auch oben korrigiert.


----------



## Vincy (1. August 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-spectral-al-2014.659401/page-75#post-12184330


----------



## deralteser (3. August 2014)

Besser gehts ja schon gar nicht mehr. Das Strive als AL Version inkl. Shape Shifter und nen überarbeitetes Spectral! Ich kann die Eurobike kaum erwarten Mal sehen, welche Ausstattungsvarianten Canyon uns vorhält!


----------



## Daniel1982 (4. August 2014)

Mal sehen welche Preise sich Canyon für die Alu Version vorstellt ! Bin gespannt ab wieviel Euro das Einstiegs Modell anfängt und wo die austatungsvariante mit RS Pike preislich liegt. 
Bin immer noch nicht sicher ob's jetzt Canyon oder Radon wird !


----------



## vscope (4. August 2014)

Nachdem es von der Ausstattung dem Spectral AL 9 EX gleicht hoffe ich dass es sich bei 3500-3600 mit der X01 Ausstattung einbendelt


----------



## potzblitzer (4. August 2014)

vscope schrieb:


> Nachdem es von der Ausstattung dem Spectral AL 9 EX gleicht hoffe ich dass es sich bei 3500-3600 mit der X01 Ausstattung einbendelt



Dann wäre es nur 100€ billiger als das CF 8.0 Race mit RS Fahrwerk und 1x11.

Interessant wirds erst was es für unter 3000 gibt und vor allem wieviel das Spectral CF kosten wird in EX Ausstattung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shushuk (4. August 2014)

Hallo,
ist aus Eurer Sicht zu erwarten, dass das Nerve CF im nächsten Jahr auch (wie heuer schon das Nerve AL) mit 27,5'' Laufrädern versehen ist?
shushuk


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (4. August 2014)

Die 26" Variante der Nerve CF wird es sicher nicht mehr geben. 27,5 Wird sicher die logische Alternative sein, oder sogar 29. Sagen kann dir das bisher aber keiner. Da müssen wir wahrscheinlich die Eurobike abwarten.


----------



## vscope (4. August 2014)

Strive CF im Bikepark. Bis zum Ende schaun


----------



## Daniel1982 (4. August 2014)

Ich würd mich beim Strive Al über einen einstiegspreis von 2200 Euro mit RS Fahrwerk freuen da würd ich direkt zuschlagen!


----------



## Velo-X (4. August 2014)

vscope schrieb:


> Strive CF im Bikepark. Bis zum Ende schaun



Der läßt es aber ganz schön laufen!
War das eine Session mit Pros am Geißkopf oder läuft das Video schneller ab?
Wer war der Fahrer?


Edit: Gerade gesehen - Rob J


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (4. August 2014)

Daniel1982 schrieb:


> Ich würd mich beim Strive Al über einen einstiegspreis von 2200 Euro mit RS Fahrwerk freuen da würd ich direkt zuschlagen!



Ich auch dann schnapp ich direkt zu wenn die Farbe passt


----------



## Iconx (4. August 2014)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Der läßt es aber ganz schön laufen!
> War das eine Session mit Pros am Geißkopf oder läuft das Video schneller ab?
> Wer war der Fahrer?



Steht in der Video-Beschreibung  Rob J, also nix schneller gemacht.


----------



## MTB-Max (4. August 2014)

Hier das Strive AL nochmal etwas größer :

http://www.mtb-check.com/new-canyon-strive-al/

Sieht recht schick aus in dem Grau...


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (4. August 2014)

Was hat Canyon immer mit Grau . Biken soll Spaß machen und das sollte ein Bike auch ausdrücken. Wie wärs denn mal mit etwas mehr Farbe?


----------



## vscope (4. August 2014)

Al in Grossansicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (4. August 2014)

Stoneprophet85 schrieb:


> Was hat Canyon immer mit Grau  Grau hat man damals im KZ getragen. Biken soll Spaß machen und das sollte ein Bike auch ausdrücken. Wie wärs denn mal mit etwas mehr Farbe?



Selten einen so dummen Kommentar zu einer Farbe gehört...


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. August 2014)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Selten einen so dummen Kommentar zu einer Farbe gehört...


Gehen sie sofort ins Gefängnis, gehen sie nicht über Los, ziehen sie nicht ihr HIV ein 
Schönes grau!


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (4. August 2014)

Weiß zwar nicht was daran schlimm sein soll aber ist schon ok...


----------



## deralteser (4. August 2014)

Ganz ruhig Leute - es wird bestimmt für alle was dabei sein
Ich hoffe noch auf RAW...


----------



## Rick7 (4. August 2014)

Na dafür, dass es früher nur schwarze bikes gab, sind sie mittlerweile schon sehr bunt geworden  ich find das stahlblau grau schon sehr geil


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (4. August 2014)

ja ok das Stahlgrau geht, ich meinte ehr das grau von 2014. Das finde ich fürchterlich.


----------



## Daniel1982 (4. August 2014)

Das grau Haut mich jetzt nicht vom Hocker .
Find schwarz einfach am schönsten aber ist ja Geschmacksache .
Das Canyon nicht mal was durchsacken lässt bezüglich Preis und Ausstattung.


----------



## konahoss90 (4. August 2014)

http://www.mtb-check.com/fr/canyon-2015-pronostics/


----------



## Louis1979 (5. August 2014)

Spectral CF 2015


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boeki0704 (5. August 2014)

Ich persönlich finde das Strive CF in Blau ziemlich geil. Also wenn Farbe am Strive AL dann bitte das Blau


----------



## gonzoburg (5. August 2014)

bitte die alu version in raw oder schwarz eloxiert. wenn farbe dann orange


----------



## Daniel1982 (5. August 2014)

Schwarz eloxiert wär schon geil . Da schlies ich mich an. 
Hauptsache schwarz!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4Stroke (5. August 2014)

Daniel1982 schrieb:


> Ich würd mich beim Strive Al über einen einstiegspreis von 2200 Euro mit RS Fahrwerk freuen da würd ich direkt zuschlagen!



Ist das realistisch,  ob der Preisunterschied zwischen Carbon und Alu so groß sein wird?
Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen


----------



## Rick7 (5. August 2014)

Das denk ich aber schon. Wohl eher mit den spectral Preisen vergleichbar als mit den strive cf. Etwas enduro Aufschlag und shape shifter wirste halt noch rechnen müssen.


----------



## deralteser (5. August 2014)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Ist das realistisch,  ob der Preisunterschied zwischen Carbon und Alu so groß sein wird?
> Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen


Kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen. Vergleicht man mal die Einstiegsmodelle des Spectral AL (da kosten die beiden günstigsten Modelle 2000, bzw. 2200 Euro), gehe ich beim Strive AL nicht von so einem Preis aus. Der Shape Shifter wäre ja sonst praktisch von Canyon "verschenkt".
Das Spectral AL gab es 2014 mit RS Parts für 3099Euro.
Also für 2000 bis 2200 Euro wirds Strive AL meiner Meinung nach nicht zu haben sein. Wenn doch - und dann noch inkl. RS Ausstattung - würde ich nicht lange zögern. Was soll man da noch falsch machen? Evtl noch Bremsen, Reifen und Lenker tauschen (da gehen die Vorlieben ja zumeist sehr auseinander) und fertig wäre man.

Allerdings ziehe ich hier mal nen Link zum neuen Commencal Meta AM V4:
Preislich gibts das (auch dank Umstellung des Vertriebs auf Direktvertrieb) ab 1999Euro inklusive ner Marzocchi 55 und nem XFusionO2 (Was ich super finde). Also preislich und ausstattungstechnisch könnte Canyon natürlich DIE Überraschung bieten. Wie gesagt: Würde dann nicht lange zögern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Louis1979 (5. August 2014)

Ich denke, dass das Strive AL irgendwo zwischen 2.800 - 3.000 € starten wird.
Das Strive CF startet bei 3.700 €.

/Edit
vielleicht sogar erst bei 3.200 €


----------



## deralteser (5. August 2014)

Das Strive CF gibts ab 3699Euro.
Also sollte das AL - nur weil es aus Aluminium ist - gleich um 1400 bis 1500 günstiger sein? Also nicht das ich das nicht geil fände, aber wäre wirklich schon krass. Evtl ist es natürlich möglich, so kann Canyon zudem noch die Carbonklasse auf dem angesetzten Preisniveau halten bzw. rechtfertigen. Wäre der Preisunterschied zu gering, wäre der ganze Marketinghype um das Strive CF ziemlich umsonst gewesen.

Ich bin mal gespannt - wäre schon geil das AL zu einem guten Kurs zu bekommen.


----------



## Louis1979 (5. August 2014)

Woher hast Du den Preis für das Spectral CF oder meinst Du das Strive CF?


----------



## deralteser (5. August 2014)

Louis1979 schrieb:


> Woher hast Du den Preis für das Spectral CF oder meinst Du das Strive CF?


Sorry - Fehler ist behoben. Ich wollte keine Verwirrten verwirren
Ich meinte das STRIVE!


----------



## filiale (5. August 2014)

Farbe ist egal, hautpsache schwarz


----------



## Dittie (5. August 2014)

Weiß noch jemand wo der Einstiegspreis vom alten Strive lag?
Könnte man ja als Orientierung + Shapeshifter Zuschlag sehen.


----------



## vscope (5. August 2014)

Strive AL 9.0 Team - 3.599 €
Strive AL 8.0 Race - 2.799 €
Strive AL 8.0 - 2.499 €
Strive AL 7.0 - 2.199 €


----------



## Rick7 (5. August 2014)

Louis1979 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass das Strive AL irgendwo zwischen 2.800 - 3.000 € starten wird.
> Das Strive CF startet bei 3.700 €.
> /Edit
> vielleicht sogar erst bei 3.200 €



ich denke auch so ca. 3.000 werdens wohl sein, was ja immer noch einen netten Preisunterschied zum Carbon Modell darstellt


----------



## Daniel1982 (5. August 2014)

Ich bin auf die Strive Al Preise gespannt, hab mich mit meinem Wunsch von 2200 Euro fürs einstiegsmodell am alten Strive Al orientiert! Wenn das Strive Al an die 3000 Euro kommt werd ich bei radon zuschlagen beim Slide 160 carbon .


----------



## Dittie (5. August 2014)

Ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen, dass es einen so großen Preisunterschied zum Vorgänger gibt.
Würde mal um die 2500 schätzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (5. August 2014)

Es würde keinen Sinn machen, dass canyon das Strive AL für um die 3000 bringt (Einstieg in die Modellreihe gemeint!), da sonst ein Enduro für um die 2000 fehlt, was Radon nunmal hat. Damit würden sie potentielle Kunden quasi direkt zu anderen Bike-Marken schicken. 

Oder sie machens wie ich: wenn kein strive al für um die 2000, noch mal bisschen sparen oder beim spectral zugreifen


----------



## Daniel1982 (5. August 2014)

Bei 2500 Euro - 2700 wär ich noch dabei in schwarz und RS Fahrwerk . 
Bei Yt gibt's zum Bleistift das Wicked mit RS Fahrwerk ich glaub um 2000 Euro.
Ich bin halt echt gespannt wie die Preiskalkulation ausfällt !
Es ist aber auch scheise wenn Mann sich eine neues Bike kaufen will !


----------



## Dittie (5. August 2014)

Vor allem wenn man dann nach der Bestellung noch ewig warten muss 
Aber denke schon, dass die die Konkurenz im Blick haben werden und ihre Preise nicht zu hoch ansetzten.


----------



## Daniel1982 (5. August 2014)

@MonstaBomba24-7 das Spectral gefällt mir auch sehr gut doch mit RS Fahrwerk bin ich da auch bei 3000 Euro und dann kommt noch die Farbe . Ist jetzt nur meine Meinung aber das Rot das ist wie durchfall.
Bin mal gespannt bei welchem Hersteller ich nach der eurobike bestellen werde!


----------



## Louis1979 (5. August 2014)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Es würde keinen Sinn machen, dass canyon das Strive AL für um die 3000 bringt (Einstieg in die Modellreihe gemeint!), da sonst ein Enduro für um die 2000 fehlt, was Radon nunmal hat. Damit würden sie potentielle Kunden quasi direkt zu anderen Bike-Marken schicken.
> 
> Oder sie machens wie ich: wenn kein strive al für um die 2000, noch mal bisschen sparen oder beim spectral zugreifen



Hat das Radon ein verstellbares Fahrwerk, dessen Forschungskosten (und wohl auch das Patent) bezahlt werden wollen?


----------



## Daniel1982 (5. August 2014)

Die Frage ist doch eher brauch ich ein verstellbares Fahrwerk ? Also ich bin bis jetzt auch ohne ganz gut den Berg hochgekommen .
Geschwindigkeit ist bei mir e ultralow ! 
Wie gesagt ich geb keine 3000 Euro für Alu aus .


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (5. August 2014)

Nein. Aber für 3000 Euro hol ich mirn neues AM oder Enduro undn gebrauchtes hardtail. Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Vincy (5. August 2014)

new Strive CF in Action


----------



## deralteser (5. August 2014)

Das Lied ist ja komplett durch
Na ja, mich würde der direkte Vergleich der Kletterfähigkeit von einem Strive AL und einem Spectral AL interessieren. Die Auswahl zwischen beiden ist nämlich nicht wirklich leicht - und bei mir soll es ein neues "do-it-all bike" für 2015 geben. Tja, schwierige Entscheidung! Muss ich wohl mal beide auf dem Parkplatz in Koblenz proberollen....was wiederum auch nicht wirklich viel bringt.....

(wenigstens kenne ich jemanden, bei dem ich das Spectral mal ausgiebig testen kann)

Weiter interessiert mich, wie leicht der Shape Shifter an dem Strive selber zu warten ist. Was passiert bei nem Totalausfall des Shifters? Bleibt er in der zuletzt gewählten Position?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (5. August 2014)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das Strive AL wird 800-1000€ billiger als das Strive CF. Topversion wahrscheinlich ident zur 8er CF. Also 2799 fürs Strive Al Race 8.0 und 2899 fürs STrive AL 8.0 Aber halt noch 1-2 Versionen drunter und damit Startpreis irgendwo bei 2100-2200€---
Gibt sicherlich auch noch ein Strive Al Race 7.0 - (aber 6.0 nur ohne Race - weil sich dann kein 1x11 mehr preislich ausgeht).

Das 8.0 RAce CF hat ja noch X01 Schaltung. Da geht noch was mit X1 Schaltung, schwereren Parts, Pike RT statt RC3, Guide R statt RS, billigeren Laufrädern, usw...

9.0er oder Team werdens in Alu wohl nicht rausbringen, um den Unterschied zum CF zu wahren..

Aber alles Spekulation..


Interessanter eher - ab wann wird das AL ausgeliefert? Auch ab September oder kommts erst 2015... (wenn die Margen geringer als beim CF sind, werdens ja nicht riskieren wollen das Zig Leute abspringen und das AL statt CF nehmen, weils viel früher kommt).

Ich würde ja gerne den Carbon Hinterbau mit Alu Hauptrahmen haben... Das wird aber wohl nicht bestellbar sein...


----------



## Vincy (5. August 2014)

In der bike steht, dass da 5 Carbon Modelle und und 3 Alu Modelle geplant sind.


----------



## Sauerland1 (5. August 2014)

Ist ja auch nicht unmöglich dass das Einsteigermodell des Strive AL ohne Shapeshifter ausgeliefert wird. 
Ich weiss allerdings nicht ob man das Teil einfach weglassen kann und ich persönlich glaube auch nicht daran, dass Canyon eine Variante ohne Shapeshifter bringt.


----------



## felixh. (5. August 2014)

Wenns nur drei Alu werden - dann halt ein Strive AL 8.0 Race (das gibts ja schon auf Bildern) - und ein Strive AL 8.0 sowie 7.0... Dann aber sicherlich nicht unter 2400-2500€ fürs 7.0er...

Und die kommen sicher alle mit Shapeshifter - das hat Canyon ja mehr oder weniger schon gesagt...


----------



## Louis1979 (6. August 2014)

Daniel1982 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch eher brauch ich ein verstellbares Fahrwerk ? Also ich bin bis jetzt auch ohne ganz gut den Berg hochgekommen .
> Geschwindigkeit ist bei mir e ultralow !
> Wie gesagt ich geb keine 3000 Euro für Alu aus .



Ob man es braucht oder nicht ist doch egal, das neue Strive hat eben dieses Fahrwerk und das will bezahlt werden.
Ich brauche auch keinen Porsche, bekomme ihn deshalb aber auch nicht billiger.

Wenn die Ausstattung entsprechend runtergeschraubt wird kann es vielleicht bei 2.500 € landen aber drunter denke ich auf keinen Fall.
Das Spectral AL startet bei 2k mit "nur" 140mm Federweg und ohne Shapeshifter, wie da dann 20mm mehr Federweg und der Shapeshifter am besten noch 'ne Pike oder 'ne 36er Talas für 200 € hinzukommen sollen wäre mir schleierhaft.

Und wie dann von 2.200 € zu 3.700 € die 1.500 € Mehrpreis zur Carbonvariante zu Stande kommen sollen für ein "bisschen gebackene Kohlefaser"..
Der Alurahmen muss auch gefertigt und von Hand geschweißt werden.


----------



## Rick7 (6. August 2014)

Jungs zerbrecht euch mal nicht den Kopf  ist doch alles nur Spekulation.
Eurobike abwarten, weitersehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vori2003 (6. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
gibt es schon Gerüchte was 2015 mit dem Nerve CF passieren wird. 27.5, 29 Zoll oder fällt es komplett weg?
Ich würde mir gern eins kaufen doch die Auswahl in meiner Größe ist überschaubar.


----------



## Sauron1977 (6. August 2014)

Was ist denn deine Größe?
Meines steht bei ebay-kleinanzeigen.de, in M, 8.0.

Komplett wegfallen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das Nerve ist ein Klassiker und in Carbon wirklich schön leicht.
Ich denke auch dass sie 27,5" anbieten werden, eher noch als 29". Vielleicht auch Beides. 26" wird es, denke ich, nicht mehr geben.


----------



## vori2003 (6. August 2014)

Ich benötige die Größe S für meine Frau


----------



## Foxi1988 (6. August 2014)

Wie schauts 2015 mit dem Canyon Torque Ex aus?
Weiß man dazu schon was?

Beste Grüße
Matthias Fuchs


----------



## Pitchshifter (7. August 2014)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> Wie schauts 2015 mit dem Canyon Torque EX aus? Weiß man dazu schon was?


Würde ich auch gerne wissen, mein 2008-er Torque ES will in den Ruhestand geschickt werden. Schlimmstenfalls wird das Torque EX nur mit "neuen" Komponenten versehen und nicht weitergepflegt. Bestenfalls gibt es ein Update am Rahmen, weniger Gewicht und weiterhin 26".


----------



## mazola01 (7. August 2014)

Wäre echt toll wenn das Stive AL ohne Shapeshifter kommen würde. Lieber bissl bessere Ausstattung... denk mit dem Wunsch bin ich nicht alleine.


----------



## Vincy (7. August 2014)

Kommt es da aber nicht, schließlich ist es das Feature der neuen Strive Modelle.


----------



## mazola01 (7. August 2014)

Ich geh auch davon aus. 
Es *hätte* ja möglich sein können, dass nur die Topmodelle und CF Varianten damit ausgestattet sind....


----------



## Daniel1982 (7. August 2014)

Shapeshifter hin oder her auf die Ausstattung und die daraus resultierenden Preise bin ich gespannt!
Die bikes der Konkurrenz fahren auch bergauf, und das ohne Shapeshifter !
Mal sehen was der Shapeshifter im vergleich mehr kostet, als bei bikes mit vergleichbarer Ausstattung ohne das System.


----------



## felixh. (7. August 2014)

Naja - wenn man die Preise vom Giant Reign zum Vergleich nimmt... 2.4k das billigste Modell, 4.4k das zweitbilligste Modell, die Modelle drüber mit Carbon wohl noch teurer... - da zahlt man ordentlich für eine recht ähnliche Geometrie (wie das Race). Trek Slash Carbon wird sicherlich kaum billiger, und GT Sanction genausowenig billiger... 

Radel mit vernünftigem Reachwerten - statt den superkurzen Reachwerten der Vergangenheit, die das Canyon im Preis unterbieten, wirds nicht viele geben für 2015.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazola01 (7. August 2014)

Es geht ja nicht nur um die Geo. Ein skoda kostet auch nicht soviel wie ein audi! Sind halt eben teurer... Was nicht heißt dass sie besser sind.
Vergleichen sollte man mit radon z.b.


----------



## speichenquaeler (7. August 2014)

Canyon brennt im Moment ja ein ziemliches optisch ähnliches Feuerwerk im Travelbereich bis 160mm ab.

Ich würde mir wünschen, dass Canyon sich mal ransetzt und zum einen, eine "Hardenduro" mit 170mm-180mm in 650B entwickelt mit dem Gewichtstarget um die 13kg. Das wäre nach meiner Einschätzung sogar mit 2fach möglich und ohne kostentechnisch nur die Kunden anzusprechen, die kein Sex mehr haben und mit Stepweste aufm Golfplatz Prosecco schlürfen. 
Zum anderen wäre es auf der Basis hier relativ leicht einen potenten Freerider abzuleiten, der einen flacheren Lenkwinkel (ein ordentlich ausgelegtes Steuerrohr kann da mit Winkelaufnahmen für die Gabel schon ausreichen) und min. 180mm FW hat und sich sonst nur durch die etwas solideren Parts differenziert. Damit wäre ein Leichtfreerider mit 14kg absolut drin.

Aber je mehr Leute Bikes Enduro nennen, die 140mm Federweg haben (Das ist für mich höchstens ein Allmountain) und spätestens bei schnellen ruppigen Passagen im Downhill dem Biker durch den Lenkwinkel und das zappelige unruhige Lenkverhalten das Fürchten lehren, umso weniger Freerider sehen noch bei Canyon ihr Produktanbieter.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (8. August 2014)

Canyon hat das Spectral 9.9 EX, Spectral AL 9.9 SL sowie das Spectral AL 8.9 um jeweils 200 € im Preis reduziert. Werden die Modelle zur neuen Saison auch überarbeitet, oder werden nur neuere Komponenten verbaut (z.B. SRAM-Guide-Bremse statt Avid Trail) und neue Farben kommen?


----------



## MeisterShredder (8. August 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Canyon hat das Spectral 9.9 EX, Spectral AL 9.9 SL sowie das Spectral AL 8.9 um jeweils 200 € im Preis reduziert. Werden die Modelle zur neuen Saison auch überarbeitet, oder werden nur neuere Komponenten verbaut (z.B. SRAM-Guide-Bremse statt Avid Trail) und neue Farben kommen?



Das würde mich auch mal interessieren, hatte bisher nur von einer überarbeitung der 650B Modelle gehört.
Wenn die 29er Modelle nicht mehr überarbeitet werden würde ich jetzt zuschlagen.


----------



## felixh. (8. August 2014)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> C
> 
> Ich würde mir wünschen, dass Canyon sich mal ransetzt und zum einen, eine "Hardenduro" mit 170mm-180mm in 650B entwickelt mit dem Gewichtstarget um die 13kg.


??? Du willst ein Bike mit mehr Federweg als das Strive CF - aber weniger Gewicht? Juchuu - das nächste schrottige Schaukelpferd - AKA Superenduro...
Das dazu noch billiger... 

Rechnen wir mal durch. Strive CF derzeit ohne Pedale 12.8kg.... 
2fach = +300-400g - zumindest wenns nicht zu teuer werden soll. 180er Federgabel +400g. Alu statt Carbon und 180 statt 160mm Federweg +1kg. Minus Shapeshifter -200g.. Vernünftige Reifen +500g... Sind OHNE Pedale allein 1500 bis 1600g mehr - und somit 14.35kg... Und da reden wir vom absoluten Minimum und noch immer sehr teuren Parts. Strive CF 8.0 ist 13.5kg. Mit vernünftigen Reifen und 350g für Pedale liegt man da ja schon bei 14.5kg! Und dann hat man noch immer Schmalspurfelgen und einen Carbonrahmen der ordentlich Gewicht spart.

Ich finde den Lenkwinkel am Strive mit 66° auch eher steil, aber diese Angaben sind eh Pi mal Daumen... Wobei ich werde mir wahrscheinlich noch ein Winkelsteuersatz einbauen ins Strive CF. Möchte <65°... Aber erstmal fahren und anschauen. Viele Geodaten werden ja von den Herstellern so angegeben, dass sie ansprechend sind, und da ein par mm oder ° hinzu, dort weg... Hoffe mal beim Strive fällt das ganze in die flachere Richtung aus, und nicht ala Torque steiler ans angegeben.


Und viel mehr als der Federweg ist halt die Geo entscheidend. Mein Strive CF wird sicherlich nicht unter 15kg wiegen. Und das obwohl ich mit Carbonlaufrädern (>30mm Innenbreite) plane das Gewicht im Rahmen zu halten, und auch anders aufs Gewicht schauen werde.. Aber 1.3kg Vorderreifen, und 950g Hinterreifen, 2fach mit 100g Bashguard werden halt das Gewicht hochtreiben..


----------



## speichenquaeler (8. August 2014)

Bisschen ist das ja schon eine Milchmädchenrechnung hier...


----------



## shr3d (8. August 2014)

"Canyon Strive AL: Das Herzstück des neuen Enduros ist das innovative Shapeshifter System, das perfekt in den leichten und robusten Aluminiumrahmen integriert ist. Über die Remote am Lenker lassen sich während der Fahrt zwei grundsätzlich verschiedene Geometrien, Kennlinien und Federwege realisieren – ohne dass hierzu ein spezieller Dämpfer notwendig ist. Vier Modelle in zwei verschiedenen Geometrie-Ausführungen." Das und nichts anderes schreibt die Bike auf ihrer Homepage: http://www.bike-magazin.de/nachrich...015-neue-bikes-parts-und-zubehoer/a19729.html 
Ich hoffe doch dass es nicht viel teurer als das alte 7.0 wird. Auf den Shapeshifter kann ich auch verzichten, aber es hört sich so an, dass alle Modelle den bekommen. Wenn es teurer als 2,5k wird: Tschüss Canyon; hallo Propain


----------



## mikey20333 (8. August 2014)

hi,

wann ist denn mit den neuen alu modellen von canyon strive al zu rechnen.
auf der homepage finde ich nur die cf für carbon frame rahmen und von
canyon warte ich schon seit einer woche auf eine antwort.


----------



## shr3d (8. August 2014)

Ich denk mal auf der Eurobike werden sie das genauer vorstellen und kaufen kann man das dann wie in den letzten Jahren November/ Dezember. Geliefert wird halt erst im Frühjahr 2015. Nur eine grobe Vermutung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel1982 (9. August 2014)

@mikey20333 laut Email von Canyon - Strive AL Präsentation auf der Eurobike , wird voraussichtlich ab Mitte Oktober auf der Homepage zum Kauf angeboten!


----------



## Hillside (9. August 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Canyon hat das Spectral 9.9 EX, Spectral AL 9.9 SL sowie das Spectral AL 8.9 um jeweils 200 € im Preis reduziert. Werden die Modelle zur neuen Saison auch überarbeitet, oder werden nur neuere Komponenten verbaut (z.B. SRAM-Guide-Bremse statt Avid Trail) und neue Farben kommen?



Ja, anscheinend wird die Geo des Spectral schon für 2015er Modelle geändert. Es war wohl doch zu kurz/kompakt.



			
				felixh. schrieb:
			
		

> GT Sanction genausowenig billiger…



Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen.

Außerdem: Bei Canyon zahlt man den Listenpreise ohne Rabatt (außer in den Sparbuchwochen). Beim Händler bekommt man regelmäßig einen Rabatt, oft 10% oder mehr. Und zwar nicht nur auf Auslaufmodelle im Sommer, sondern auch auf 2015er Modelle, die gerade ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## Rick7 (9. August 2014)

Hillside schrieb:


> Außerdem: Bei Canyon zahlt man den Listenpreise ohne Rabatt (außer in den Sparbuchwochen). Beim Händler bekommt man regelmäßig einen Rabatt, oft 10% oder mehr. Und zwar nicht nur auf Auslaufmodelle im Sommer, sondern auch auf 2015er Modelle, die gerade ausgeliefert werden.


Genau, dafür liegt der grundpreis bei gleicher Ausstattung schon mal 30% höher, da sind die 10% dann auch schon wurst


----------



## Hillside (9. August 2014)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Genau, dafür liegt der grundpreis bei gleicher Ausstattung schon mal 30% höher, da sind die 10% dann auch schon wurst



Wurst sind die 10% bestimmt nicht. Aber Du hast Recht, bei gleicher Ausstattung bleibt der Versender trotzdem billiger. Ob das dann wirklich _günstiger_ war, zeigt sich erst später, z. B. beim Service. Außerdem geht es ja nicht nur um Ausstattung. Es gibt Leute, denen passt der Rahmen eines anderen Herstellers besser oder sie fühlen sich wohler auf dem Rad. Oder sie wollen einfach nicht das fahren, was alle fahren. Und es kauft halt auch nicht jeder beim Aldi, obwohl es da viel günstiger ist. Worauf jemand beim Kauf achtet und was ihm wichtig ist, sei jedem selbst überlassen. 

Würden alle nur die umfangreichste Ausstattung zum billigsten Preis haben wollen, gäbe es in Deutschland schon lange keine Autoindustrie mehr. Egal was man von der Autoindustrie halten mag, wir hätten dann eine sehr heftige, sehr lange Wirtschaftskrise.


----------



## felixh. (9. August 2014)

Ja es ist klar, dass man das nicht vergleichen kann. Wobei es halt auch noch bei den Marken große Unterschiede gibt. Einige werden kaum reduziert - bei Trek Bikes mehr wie 5% zu bekommen - wenn das Modell halbwegs läuft, ist ziemlich schwer (außer Auslaufmodell). Bei anderen Marken werden die Margen wieder anders berechnet... BMC Auslaufmodelle bekommt man derzeit etwa die 26er Bikes oft 60% reduziert. Und bei einem Bike mit 7999€ Listenpreis, kann man halt auch von vornherein Rabatte erwarten.

Und im Schlussverkauf ist meist der Versender sogar teurer - wie ein Händlerbike, besonders wenns mal 2 Jahre altes Modell ist und bei großen Onlineshops verramscht wird.

Dafür hat man beim Händlerbike weniger Stress bei Problemen, und meist leichter 1-2 Teile noch auszutauschen die einem nicht gefallen...

Ich finde die Strive CF Preise für einen Versender auch nicht grad billig - aber teuer sind sie auch nicht. Bei der Nachfrage sieht man ja das die Kalkulation für den Kunden passt... Nur die Rahmenpreise sind bei Canyon halt eine eigene Philosophie...


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. August 2014)

Hillside schrieb:


> Wurst sind die 10% bestimmt nicht. Aber Du hast Recht, bei gleicher Ausstattung bleibt der Versender trotzdem billiger. Ob das dann wirklich _günstiger_ war, zeigt sich erst später, z. B. beim Service. Außerdem geht es ja nicht nur um Ausstattung. Es gibt Leute, denen passt der Rahmen eines anderen Herstellers besser oder sie fühlen sich wohler auf dem Rad. Oder sie wollen einfach nicht das fahren, was alle fahren. Und es kauft halt auch nicht jeder beim Aldi, obwohl es da viel günstiger ist. Worauf jemand beim Kauf achtet und was ihm wichtig ist, sei jedem selbst überlassen.
> 
> Würden alle nur die umfangreichste Ausstattung zum billigsten Preis haben wollen, gäbe es in Deutschland schon lange keine Autoindustrie mehr. Egal was man von der Autoindustrie halten mag, wir hätten dann eine sehr heftige, sehr lange Wirtschaftskrise.


Zu Teil 1, so isses 
Zu Teil 2, Audi, BMW, Mercedes leben doch nur wegen der Firmenfahrzeuge bzw. der steuerlichen Vorteile...ist eigentlich Subventionierung zur Arbeitsplatzerhaltung...oder doch eher zur Gewinnmaximierung der Großaktionär


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel1982 (9. August 2014)

Grundsätzlich ist das doch so das jeder von uns gucke muss was er am Ende vom Monat im Geldbeutel hat.
Ich kann mir kein Rad für 6999 teuronen kaufen wenn ich zb. nur 1400 verdiene .
Und wenn ich für 2500 die gleiche bzw. eine bessere Ausstattung beim Versender bekomme als wie bei einem 3000 Euro teurem bike vom Händler dann ist doch klar wo ich zugreife wenn die Geo passt.
So seh ich das aber das ist auch nur meine Einstellung !


----------



## potzblitzer (9. August 2014)

Versender ist aber auch nicht gleich Versender. Bei mir steht auch ein neues Trailbike für 2015 an und ich bin grad mit mehreren Händlern und Versendern in Kontakt. Da gibt es innerhalb der Versender gewaltige Unterschiede was Kundenorientierung und -servie betrifft. Man kann es nicht verallgemeinern. Kenn auch Händler, die sehr entgegenkommend sind und bei denen man dann einfach ne super Anlaufstelle bei Problemen/Fragen/Service hat. Sowas kann viel viel Wert sein..so dass der scheinbar günstigere Preis beim Versender dann wieder obsolet ist. Ohne jetzt hier eine Händler-Versender-Diskussion vom Zaun brechen zu wollen, aber man sollte beim Bikekauf einfach mehrere Faktoren berücksichtigen und nicht nur den Preis. Für mich zählt natürlich in erster Linie auch das Bike muss meinen Ansprüchen in Funktionalität, Geo und Design genügen. Wenn ich aber mehrere Versender/Händler habe, die mir alle was passendes anbieten, dann entscheide ich nach Kundenorientierung/Flexibilität/Sympathie und dann kommt der Preis.


----------



## dj_holgie (9. August 2014)

Daniel1982 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist das doch so das jeder von uns gucke muss was er am Ende vom Monat im Geldbeutel hat.
> Ich kann mir kein Rad für 6999 teuronen kaufen wenn ich zb. nur 1400 verdiene .
> Und wenn ich für 2500 die gleiche bzw. eine bessere Ausstattung beim Versender bekomme als wie bei einem 3000 Euro teurem bike vom Händler dann ist doch klar wo ich zugreife wenn die Geo passt.
> So seh ich das aber das ist auch nur meine Einstellung !


Ich kenne genug Leute die finanziell ausgesorgt haben und trotzdem jede Woche beim Aldi einkaufen gehen, weil es da eben auch nicht schlechter ist, außer das man länger an der Kasse steht. Genauso ist es doch auch beim Bike, warum soll ich mehr Geld ausgeben, wenn ich anderswo für weniger dieselbe Qualität bekomme. Grad die reichsten Leute sind meisten die geizigsten, außer man kommt ursprünglich aus der Gosse und muss jetzt krankhaft sein Reichtum zeigen


----------



## deralteser (9. August 2014)

So - mal was ganz anderes:
Was hat Canyon eigentlich bei den verschiedenen Bikegrößen für eine Kurbellänge verbaut?
Da gibts nen Versender, der liefert seine Ziege in verschiedenen Größen (sogar in Large) mit ner 170er Kurbel aus - weils wohl billiger im Einkauf ist.
Würd mich mal interessieren wie Canyon das macht, habe allerdings auf der Canyon HP nichts von Kurbellängen gefunden.

Gibts hier Erfahrungswerte?

Edit: Auf der HP von Canyon findet man bei der Geometrie des Spectrals unter Größe M und L die Kurbellänge 175mm. Für mich also alles bestens!


----------



## Velo-X (9. August 2014)

Ich glaube die Kurbellänge wird bei der Ziege an die Bodenfreiheit des Tretlagers angepasst ausgeliefert:
S, M, L unterschiedliche Rahmengrößen aber selbe Bodenfreiheit, also selbe Kurbellänge.


----------



## deralteser (9. August 2014)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Kurbellänge wird bei der Ziege an die Bodenfreiheit des Tretlagers angepasst ausgeliefert:
> S, M, L unterschiedliche Rahmengrößen aber selbe Bodenfreiheit, also selbe Kurbellänge.


Na gut, das würde das natürlich auch erklären....


----------



## Mika_A (9. August 2014)

Guten Abend,
Habe schon bei google etwas gesucht, gibt es schon Infos oder Gerüchte zu dem dhx für 2015?

Gruß Mika


----------



## MTB-Max (10. August 2014)

Bezüglich Strive CF habe ich mir mal für die Team Replica 9.0 Team und 9.0 Race die Verfügbarkeiten angeschaut. Beide sind in Größe M zumindest in den Team-Farben ausverkauft. Was heisst denn das nun konkret? Dass man eine Saison warten muss, bis Nachschub kommt? Kann und will ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen. Wie ist hier eure Erfahrung?


----------



## Vincy (10. August 2014)

Man hat gewisse Produktionsplanungen. Kann sein, dass das geplante Kontingent für 2015 erfüllt ist und evtl nichts mehr nachkommt. Mußt dann hoffen, das jemand abspringt.


----------



## waldi28 (10. August 2014)

Das war letztes Jahr bei einigen Modellen auch so. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann war das 8.0 Race inherhalb von 5 Tagen für die gesamte Saison ausverkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazola01 (10. August 2014)

Wird eigentlich ein neues torque ex kommen?vielleicht weiß jemand was!


----------



## fullspeedahead (11. August 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Gehen sie sofort ins Gefängnis, gehen sie nicht über Los, ziehen sie nicht ihr HIV ein
> Schönes grau!


Welcher jenseitigen Welt muss man eigentlich entspringen um eine HIV-Infektion als Schimpfwort ins Spiel zu bringen? Unfassbar. (Kommentar war eine Antwort auf eine Aussage, in der die graue Farbwahl kritisiert wurde)

Zum Thema selbst: schaut eigentlich sehr vernünftig und gelungen aus, so wie das Strive AL auf dem Bild dasteht. (http://www.mtb-check.com/new-canyon-strive-al/)
Fraglich ist halt, ob bei den Laufrädern, 240€ UVP Roam 30 Laufräder, zu arg der Sparstift angesetzt wurde. Kenne die Varianten nicht gut genug, eventuell ist die günstigste Version dieser All-Mountain Laufräder eh sehr gut gelungen und de facto stabiler als die leichteren und teureren, eventuell ist sie aber auch weniger haltbar. Ist halt doch nur ein 1750 Alu All-Mountain Laufrad mit 21mm Maulweite. Aber klar, die SRAM Rail Enduro Laufräder kosten gleich mal das Doppelte.

Es bleibt spannend. Dass aber der Einstieg allzu teuer wird, wäre mMn unlogisch, denn sind die Ausstattungen zum guten Teil überschneidend, hätte man die Aluvariante gleich sein lassen können. Schätze daher eher auch 2300 - 3800€ für die AL Varianten und 3700-5000€ für die CF-Varianten. Das Spectral AL ohne Shapeshifter aber sonst wohl vergleichbar aufwändig in Rahmenproduktion und Ausstattung (inkl. RS Reverb, etc.) beginnt 300€ darunter, also bei 2000€. Spannend wird halt, wo sich die günstigste 1x11 Variante ansiedelt, mit X1 sollten da ja die OEM Kosten deutlich gesunken sein, <2500€ wäre genial, <2800€ wäre mein persönliches Maximum für ein Rad wie auf dem Bild.


----------



## sorny (11. August 2014)

Hat jemand Interesse an meiner Reservierung (nachdems das Strive CF ja schon fast ganz ausverkauft ist)? Hab ein Strive CF 8.0 Race - Enduro Factory Team in Größe L bestellt, bin aber mit meinem aktuellen Bike überglücklich also ist die Bestellung hinfällig 

PN bei Interesse


----------



## amaz1ng (12. August 2014)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Wird eigentlich ein neues torque ex kommen?vielleicht weiß jemand was!


Würde mich auch intressieren


----------



## Foxi1988 (12. August 2014)

amaz1ng schrieb:


> Würde mich auch intressieren



Mich auch!
Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass da zur Eurobike was präsentiert wird.
Und dann bin ich gespannt ob wenn dann 26 oder 27,5 Zoll.


----------



## speichenquaeler (12. August 2014)

Ein neues Torque EX wird auf jeden Fall die 650B kriegen. Im Gravity-Bereich nimmt das nun auch seinen Lauf (selbst einige DH-Pros sind schon am umsteigen) nur dass es im Moment wenig Auswahl bei der Bereifung gibt scheint niemand wirklich zu interessieren. Noch vielmehr als im XC bis AM empfinde ich das Vergrößern der Abrollumfänge als alten Wein in neuen Schläuchen.


----------



## mazola01 (12. August 2014)

Woher weißt du dass es 650b bekommt?


----------



## felixh. (12. August 2014)

er weiß es nicht - aber falls es ein neues gibt, dann wirds sicherlich 650B haben, da hat er schon recht...

Falls es ein neues Torque EX Shapeshifter Race geben würde, dann wäre mein Strive CF Race storniert. Aber daran glaub ich frühestens 2016er Modelle..


----------



## 4Stroke (13. August 2014)

Im Anbetracht des neuen  Strives, wozu  baut man eigentlich  noch ein torque ex ?
Als Zwischending zwischen enduro  und downhiller! ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (13. August 2014)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Im Anbetracht des neuen  Strives, wozu  baut man eigentlich  noch ein torque ex ?
> Als Zwischending zwischen enduro  und downhiller! ?


Nennt man landläufig "Freerider"...ist nen älterer Begriff...ok.


----------



## speichenquaeler (13. August 2014)

felixh. schrieb:


> er weiß es nicht - aber falls es ein neues gibt, dann wirds sicherlich 650B haben, da hat er schon recht...
> 
> Falls es ein neues Torque EX Shapeshifter Race geben würde, dann wäre mein Strive CF Race storniert. Aber daran glaub ich frühestens 2016er Modelle..


Wissen tue ich es nicht, aber ich


felixh. schrieb:


> er weiß es nicht - aber falls es ein neues gibt, dann wirds sicherlich 650B haben, da hat er schon recht...
> 
> Falls es ein neues Torque EX Shapeshifter Race geben würde, dann wäre mein Strive CF Race storniert. Aber daran glaub ich frühestens 2016er Modelle..


Meine Vermutung ist so gewiss, dass ich es weiß. 

Ich denke aber auch, dass sich das shapeshifter-gelöt eher zwischen AM und Enduro Light aufhalten wird. Je schneller es beragb geht, desto eher geht's bergauf mit Lift. Dann brauchst du dieses Chamäleon-Ding einfach nicht. Dann tun es 180mm FW eine ordentliche (statische) Kinematik und eine wohlgewählte Geo. Für ein reines DH-Bike muss dann doch ein völlig anderes Fahrwerk her, wenn du mit den Großen mitspielen willst. Lohnt sich nur rein produkttechnisch nicht...wieviel kaufen sich einen perfekten DH-Boliden für 10k+ €???


----------



## mazola01 (13. August 2014)

650b und 170-180mm sind bestimmt auch eine nette Kombi. Dann bin ich mal gespannt was kommen wird


----------



## felixh. (13. August 2014)

Naja - wenn nix neues von der Geo kommt, ist das Torque EX schon ziemlich gestorben. Das Strive Race ist bergab schneller (viel längerer Radstand und aggressivere Geo, größere Räder, tieferes Tretlager) und bergauf viel schneller.. Für technisches Bergab sind die 180mm Federweg auch viel weniger wichtig als die Geo..

Ich glaub auch nur dann beim Torque an einen Shapeshifter - wenn die Alu Modelle auch mal ewig ausverkauft sind und es keine Defekte gibt. Dann werdens auch überlegen obs nicht dank Shapeshifter mehr Marge oder Menge einstreichen können.


----------



## speichenquaeler (13. August 2014)

felixh. schrieb:


> Naja - wenn nix neues von der Geo kommt, ist das Torque EX schon ziemlich gestorben. Das Strive Race ist bergab schneller (viel längerer Radstand und aggressivere Geo, größere Räder, tieferes Tretlager) und bergauf viel schneller.. Für technisches Bergab sind die 180mm Federweg auch viel weniger wichtig als die Geo..
> 
> Ich glaub auch nur dann beim Torque an einen Shapeshifter - wenn die Alu Modelle auch mal ewig ausverkauft sind und es keine Defekte gibt. Dann werdens auch überlegen obs nicht dank Shapeshifter mehr Marge oder Menge einstreichen können.




Warten wir mal ab, ob das neue Strive auch so deftig durch den Federweg rauscht, wie eine Salami in den Hausflur geworfen. Die Kinematik des alten Strive war eine Katastrophe. Ich hatte eins und hab es nach 6 Monaten verkauft. Im weiteren glaube ich nicht, dass Du mit deinem Struve langfristig viel Freude im Bikepark haben wirst. Dazu ist es einfach zu filigran. Ich möchte nicht wissen wie die Shapeshifter-Kinematik ausschlägt, wenn Du regelmäßig deftig ins flat dropst. Das Strive AL 2015 ist sicher eine Super Enduro Rennfeile und ein schönes Stück Entwicklungsarbeit, aber ein Torque wird es nicht ersetzen, da fehlt das potente konventionelle Fahrwerk.

Auch wenn ich Dich verstehen kann, dass Du es so siehst. Du hast es ja schließlich schon bestellt.(?)...da darf kein Zweifel mehr hochkommen...


----------



## speichenquaeler (13. August 2014)

mazola01 schrieb:


> 650b und 170-180mm sind bestimmt auch eine nette Kombi. Dann bin ich mal gespannt was kommen wird



Hier im Forum gibt es Faden, wo ein member genau das mit einem älteren Torque Rahmen gemacht hat. Leider muss der Hub des Dämpfers verringert werden, dass der Hinterreifen nicht das Sitzrohr fräst. Vorne scheints zu funzen... 2-3cm längere Kettenstreben und es sollte sich auch jetzt schon ausgehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (13. August 2014)

Naja abbestellbar wäre es. Aber bei 2.2kg vom Rahmen ohne Shapeshifter erwarte ich mir bei Carbon schon ordentlich Stabilität. Und mit Fabien Barel habens inzwischen ja auch einen Fahrer der keine Pfeife ist und während seiner Zeit bei Mondraker wurden deren Bikes top!

Die Geo vom Torque ist alles andere als das was ich will. Und auch die Kinematik ist nicht so meins (bei 180mm Federweg - erwarte ich etws dass sich auch nach ordentlich Federweg anfühlt ala DW-Link, VPP oder ähnliches). Das Strive CF scheint mir deutlich potenter... Eher ist das Torque für mich ein Superenduro (viel Federweg, aber auf DH Strecke ziemlich verloren).

Wer das Strive CF vor dem bezahlen eh nochmal probefahren, und dann entscheiden. Sonst wirds halt ein Trek Slash oder das BMC Trailfox 29er - außer Mondraker bringt ein verbessertes Dune raus...


----------



## Rick7 (13. August 2014)

Also das 2014 strive mit monarch plus, hat nen sehr geilen hinterbau wie ich finde  
Liegt halt viel am Dämpfer. Dass die kinematik generell sehr linear ist mag ich an dieser Stelle garnicht abstreiten. Und wenn Canyon 200% zufrieden damit gewesen wäre, hätten sie s wohl auch bei behalten.


----------



## speichenquaeler (13. August 2014)

felixh. schrieb:


> Naja abbestellbar wäre es. Aber bei 2.2kg vom Rahmen ohne Shapeshifter erwarte ich mir bei Carbon schon ordentlich Stabilität. Und mit Fabien Barel habens inzwischen ja auch einen Fahrer der keine Pfeife ist und während seiner Zeit bei Mondraker wurden deren Bikes top!
> 
> Die Geo vom Torque ist alles andere als das was ich will. Und auch die Kinematik ist nicht so meins (bei 180mm Federweg - erwarte ich etws dass sich auch nach ordentlich Federweg anfühlt ala DW-Link, VPP oder ähnliches). Das Strive CF scheint mir deutlich potenter... Eher ist das Torque für mich ein Superenduro (viel Federweg, aber auf DH Strecke ziemlich verloren).
> 
> Wer das Strive CF vor dem bezahlen eh nochmal probefahren, und dann entscheiden. Sonst wirds halt ein Trek Slash oder das BMC Trailfox 29er - außer Mondraker bringt ein verbessertes Dune raus...



Der Fabien Barrel kann schon was...ist ja auch 'nen Ingenieur... . In welcher Hinsicht scheint Dir das Strive potenter? Das Struve ist sicher dem Boom an Endurorennen geschuldet top für flachere Streckenprofile mit Bergaufpassagen. Ich glaube das wäre meine erste Wahl bei einer Megavalanche müsste ich auf einem Canyon starten dürfen.  Hinsichtlich der Streitigkeiten gibts ja keine oder nur Werksangaben. 2,2kg für einen Carbonrahmen ist kein Garant für außerordentliche Steifigkeit. Mich würde eher interessieren was passiert, wenn Du das Ding des öfteren im verblocktem Geläuf in die Walachei schmeißt.

Deine Alternativem zum Strive (Flash, Trailfox und Dune) sind allesamt einer anderen Klasse als dem Torque zuzuordnen.

Ich habe das Gefühl, Du schreibst über ein Bike, dass Du überhaupt weder kennst noch ordentlich probegefahren bist. Kein Vorwurf hier...geht ja auch noch nicht. Ich würde einfach mal abwarten und das Strive wirklich so gut (schlecht) es geht Probefahrten und dann mit fundierter Meinung zurückkommen.


----------



## fullspeedahead (14. August 2014)

Ich habe das Gefühl, du schreibst auch über eine Renndisziplin die die überhaupt nicht kennst.
"top für flachere Streckenprofile mit Bergaufpassagen" - genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Schau dir mal Devinci, GT oder andere an - die hatten neue Enduros und haben trotzdem für ihre EWS-Rennteams neue, potentere Räder entwickelt, weil eben genau das verlangt wird und nicht aufgeblasene AMs, die für den technischen Anspruch der Kurse und den Speed der Pros unterdimensioniert sind. Das Cube ist da noch eine gewisse Ausnahme, wobei Nico Lau wohl Steifigkeitsnachteile nicht in dem Ausmaß erlebt wie ein Vouilloz oder Graves (da er eher kleingewachsen und leicht ist). Die anderen Modelle die typischerweise im Einsatz sind (Yeti, Specialized, Giant, Cannondale) würden auch auf vielen DH-Strecken nicht ganz Fehl am Platz sein (im Falle des Yeti SB66 und des Speci Enduro bewiesenermaßen). Also Bikepark-tauglich sind die in jedem Fall.

Ich hab keine Zweifel dass sich Joe Barnes und Fabien Barel einen potenteren Nachfolger des Strive AL gewünscht haben und kein aufgeblasenes AM mit schwachem Fahrwerk. Dass es auch sehr gut bergauf geht, ist vielleicht ein netter Benefit, aber primär gehts denen um die Bergab-Performance (und Pedallier-Performance, aber nicht notwendigerweise bergauf). Auch die Shapeshifter Technologie ist wohl im EWS Rennen gar nicht so wertvoll wie ich sie mir für manch Feierabend Runde erhoffe.

2.2kg Rahmengewicht sind wohl auch die Angabe für small, in large wird der Rahmen wohl seine 2,5-2,6kg wiegen. Mit Shapeshifter wiegt der Rahmen wohl mehr als mein 158mm Federweg Trek Remedy 2010 aus Alu.

Das Torque ist mMn im Vergleich schlicht veraltert.


----------



## Boardi05 (19. August 2014)

Einige 2015er sind nun auf der Homepage


----------



## kommaklar (19. August 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Einige 2015er sind nun auf der Homepage


Aber leider kein 29" bei Nerve und Spectral!
Kommt da noch was in diesem Jahr?

Link zur Seite: https://www.canyon.com/pure_cycling/launch2015/overview.html

Die Ausstattung wurde auch noch mal nach unten korrigiert...


----------



## stukah (19. August 2014)

Was haltet ihr denn vom Spectral 7.0 EX 2015?

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3560#tab-reiter1

Was taugen denn die SRAM Parts im Vergleich zu meiner aktuellen XT Ausstattung? Vorallem die Bremsen sagen mir so gar nichts...


----------



## Louis1979 (19. August 2014)

Die Bremsen sind die neuen von SRAM, SRAM Guide, Nachfolgemodelle von den Avid Elixir.
Gibt es in den Varianten R, RS, RSC


----------



## dj_holgie (19. August 2014)

Die SRAM Guide sollen ja wesentlich besser funktionieren als die alten Elixir. Über Langzeithaltbarkeit ist halt logischerweise noch nichts bekannt.

Das 2015er Lux mit XTR Di2 und Dt Swiss Carbon Felgen für 7500€  Naja wers braucht.. Fast soviel wie beispielsweise ein Seat Ibiza als EU-Neuwagen.

Naja ein paar Leute müssen halt die Innovationen bezahlen bevor sie bezahlbar werden. Das die RS1 auf vielen Modellen verbaut werden ist ziemlich geil


----------



## stukah (19. August 2014)

Louis1979 schrieb:


> Die Bremsen sind die neuen von SRAM, SRAM Guide, Nachfolgemodelle von den Avid Elixir.
> Gibt es in den Varianten R, RS, RSC



Scheinen ja laut "gegoogelten" Tests ganz ordentlich zu sein... Tue mich nur sehr schwer im Vergleich. Sind die auf Augenhöhe mit den Shimano XT Bremsen? Auch die X1 Parts sind ja die "günstigsten" der SRAM 11Fach Gruppe - ob die wirklich auf längere Sicht taugen?

Ich liebäugele ja schon länger mit nem All Mountain Rad und ner 11Fach Schaltung. Aber blind bestellen ohne wirklich die Qualität der Parts zu kennen? Hmmm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (19. August 2014)

stukah schrieb:


> Tue mich nur sehr schwer im Vergleich. Sind die auf Augenhöhe mit den Shimano XT Bremsen?



Also in Bezug auf Modulation und Bremspower sicherlich. Für mich muss eine Bremse aber vor allem zuverlässig sein, das wird sich noch zeigen im Dauertest. Aber schlecht ist sie sicherlich nicht, mal schauen ob es eine Sorglosbremse wie die Shimanos werden..


----------



## Louis1979 (19. August 2014)

Ich tendiere auch zu All Mountain aber eine 11-fach ist mir nichts.. da fehlen mir dann doch ein paar Gänge, entweder oben bei 34/10-42, oben und unten bei 32/10-42 und unten bei 30/10-42.
Dann lieber eine schöne 2x10 mit 38,24/11-36 oder 36,22/11-36.


----------



## MTB-Max (19. August 2014)

...wenn es jetzt noch das Strive AL in sinniger Ausstattung in der Farbe "Stealth" gibt


----------



## mfleschler (19. August 2014)

Spectral 29 oder 27,5...hmmmm...immer noch unsicher...und bei den 29er sind noch keine  aktuellen  Modelle da.
Die Farbe  des neuen spec 6.0 haut mich jetzt nicht vom Hocker.  Asonsten nur stealth oder black/red...

Hätte gerne weiß  oder schwarz/weiß gesehen.


----------



## mamu89 (19. August 2014)

das neue AL 7.0 EX
aber nur mit 1x11 ach mensch, das mit ner 2-fach wär der Hammer


----------



## Jogi (19. August 2014)

mamu89 schrieb:


> das neue AL 7.0 EX
> aber nur mit 1x11 ach mensch, das mit ner 2-fach wär der Hammer



2-fach...du würdest es nicht vermissen


----------



## mamu89 (19. August 2014)

ich will das teil als AM... keine lust dann bei 15% Steigung abzusteigen


----------



## Louis1979 (19. August 2014)

mamu89 schrieb:


> ich will das teil als AM... keine lust dann bei 15% Steigung abzusteigen


sign


----------



## vladokahn (19. August 2014)

Mir gefallen das Nerve AL 7.0 und das 7.0 EX.
Zu welchem würdet ihr tendieren beim Blick auf die Komponenten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.C (19. August 2014)

vladokahn schrieb:


> Mir gefallen das Nerve AL 7.0 und das 7.0 EX.
> Zu welchem würdet ihr tendieren beim Blick auf die Komponenten?




Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied!
Komponenten sind ja gleich.


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## vladokahn (19. August 2014)

Nein das eine hat Shimano XT und SLX und Fox Federgabel und Dämpfer : http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3561
Und das andere Sram X1 und RockShox : http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3560


----------



## mamu89 (19. August 2014)

außerdem 1x11 für das ex 
und 2x10 für das 7.0


----------



## potzblitzer (19. August 2014)

Bei dem 8.0er Spectral ist eine Shimano "XT Trail" Bremse verbaut...weiß jemand was das sein soll? Kenne nur XTR Trail. Etwa eine neue Bremse von der wir noch nichts wissen..?


----------



## Boardi05 (19. August 2014)

Vpn der xt gibs auch zwei versionen, ne trail und ne trekking, die zwei unterschiedlichen hebel findet man bei bikecomponents

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Boardi05 (19. August 2014)

Hier einmal Trekking und Trail

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...h-Set-Scheibenbremse-BR-M785-Modell-2014.html

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...h-Set-Scheibenbremse-BR-M785-Modell-2014.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vladokahn (19. August 2014)

Wie sind denn die SRAM Roam 30 laufräder verglichen zu den DT Swiss M1700 Spline an den beiden Spectral?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (19. August 2014)

Wann stehen die Bikes wohl in Koblenz im Laden zum Probesitzen?

Und warum ist das Spectral 7.0 EX 300 g leichter als das 8.0 EX?


----------



## deralteser (19. August 2014)

Das Spectral AL 7.0 EX ist so gut wie gekauft  - noch etwas drüber schlafen und dann wird der Bestellbutton gedrückt.
Das Ding ist genau so, wie ich mir es vorgestellt habe. Die Guide wird wohl mit ihren 4 Kolben ordentlich Druck machen. Wenn nicht, kommt eben ne sorglose Zee dran. Ansonsten: Für mich eine tolle Ausstattung!


----------



## mamu89 (19. August 2014)

deralteser schrieb:


> Das Spectral AL 7.0 EX ist so gut wie gekauft  - noch etwas drüber schlafen und dann wird der Bestellbutton gedrückt.
> Das Ding ist genau so, wie ich mir es vorgestellt habe. Die Guide wird wohl mit ihren 4 Kolben ordentlich Druck machen. Wenn nicht, kommt eben ne sorglose Zee dran. Ansonsten: Für mich eine tolle Ausstattung!



eine frage an dich... verrätst du mir dein fahrprofil, also was fährst du so in der Regel? danke =)


----------



## vladokahn (19. August 2014)

deralteser schrieb:


> Das Spectral AL 7.0 EX ist so gut wie gekauft  - noch etwas drüber schlafen und dann wird der Bestellbutton gedrückt.
> Das Ding ist genau so, wie ich mir es vorgestellt habe. Die Guide wird wohl mit ihren 4 Kolben ordentlich Druck machen. Wenn nicht, kommt eben ne sorglose Zee dran. Ansonsten: Für mich eine tolle Ausstattung!


Ich habe mich auch in das EX verkuckt. Aber kannst du was zu den Komponenten sagen? Das meiste von Sram an dem Rad ist ja noch brandneu und dementsprechend finde ich auch keine Tests dazu.


----------



## potzblitzer (19. August 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Hier einmal Trekking und Trail
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...h-Set-Scheibenbremse-BR-M785-Modell-2014.html
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...h-Set-Scheibenbremse-BR-M785-Modell-2014.html



Ah ok dann ist die Trail quasi die "normale" XT. Die Trekking kannte ich auch. Dachte da kommt vielleicht ne XT mit vier Kolben..


----------



## potzblitzer (19. August 2014)

vladokahn schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auch in das EX verkuckt. Aber kannst du was zu den Komponenten sagen? Das meiste von Sram an dem Rad ist ja noch brandneu und dementsprechend finde ich auch keine Tests dazu.



Man kann sagen dass die Anbauteile vom 7.0 EX untere Kategorie von Sram sind. Also zB bei der Guide nur die R ohne Swing Link, oder bei der Pike nur die RC (ohne Einstellbarkeit von High- und Lowspeed). Laufräder auch die günstigsten. Muss jeder selber wissen ob ihm das reicht. Für den Preis wohl aber doch ganz ok wobei halt langzeit Erfahrung fehlen bei vielen Teilen..


----------



## deralteser (19. August 2014)

@mamu89
Gerne
Ich werde das bike hauptsächlich (85%) auf meinen Hometrails bewegen. Allerdings habe ich hier in der Umgebung (Dortmunder Süden / Nahe der Hohensyburg) natürlich keine 2000er Gipfel zu erklimmen (habe mal zwei Höhenprofile meiner Touren eingefügt). Das bike wird auf Single-Trails bewegt, teilweise recht offen und schnell, manche recht verblockt (Ne 2Meter Regelung kennen wir hier bei uns nicht). Längere Anstiege oder Abfahrten auf breiteren "Waldautobahnen" sind auch mit dabei. Wild angelegte DH Strecken und geshapte trails haben wir auch einige bei uns in der Umgebung - Fürs reine DH fahren hab ich aber noch ein TR450 am Start. Ich fahre gerne aktiv und verspielt. Reines "draufhalten" bergab interessiert mich recht wenig. Lieber finde ich eine flowige Linie! Für mich wird das Spectral sozusagen das langersehnte "do-it-all-bike". Also: Feierabendrunde, Enduro/light Freeride, AM+, Trail (...wie auch immer wir das jetzt alles schimpfen wollen), Wochenendtour, Tour mit der Freundin (...) Für nächstes Jahr plane ich einen Alpencross und mehrtägige Touren z.B. im Harz (Brocken).

Ein Freund von mir fährt das bike ebenfalls hier in der Umgebung. Der Federweg ist völlig ausreichend - das Fahrwerk IST potent und fühlt sich nach mehr wie 140mm an! Sensibel vom feinsten.

Ich bin auch an dem Strive sehr interessiert - ich denke aber das es einfach mal wieder "zuviel des guten" für mich wäre. Ich brauche keine "2cm - mehr - Federweg - Versicherung". Immerhin funktionieren Arme, Knie und der restliche Körper doch noch recht gut - die fangen einiges ab. Für ganz grobe Sachen oder den Bikepark habe ich wie gesagt ein anderes Gerät.

Anbei 2 Tourenprofile:


 

Hoffe das hilft etwas!
Viele Grüße


----------



## mamu89 (19. August 2014)

@deralteser 
danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. ich denke das bike an sich ist schon das richtige für mich, jedoch nicht in dieser Konfiguration (1x11). bei mir kommt es schon mal vor, dass ich 700hm am stück fahr. 

hab gerade mal ein paar onlinehändler durchsucht. hab nirgends ne pike mit 140mm gesehen... ist das so n canyon special?


----------



## deralteser (19. August 2014)

@mamu89
Da gehe ich mal von aus. Muss aber auch nochmal nachforschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tapir1000 (20. August 2014)

ich find das neue spectral ex in stealth ziemlich geil. aber n 17!! cm steuerrohr  bei nem XL rahmen? stell ich mir ehr hässlich vor


----------



## Mountsven (20. August 2014)

Was haltet ihr von den Trail King Reifen in (nur) 2.2 am spectral? Besser? Oder nur Gewicht gespart? Sonst werden immer 2.4er verbaut..


----------



## Schorchy (20. August 2014)

Die Webseite ist noch nicht ganz Fehlerfrei.
Auf dem Bildern sieht man 2.4er.


----------



## Mountsven (20. August 2014)

Am spectral 8 auch unter den Details zu finden


----------



## Unterlandler (20. August 2014)

Hallo,

habe gerade mit Canyon telefoniert, der Hotline-Mitarbeitern hat in der Bestellliste für die Komponenten nachgesehen und gemeint, daß die Pike am EX 7.0 schon 150 mm statt wie angegeben 140mm hat.

Bei den Gewichtsangaben des EX7 (12,4kg) und EX8  (12,7kg) meinte er auf meine Nachfrage, daß die Angaben zw EX7 und EX8 wohl vertauscht worden sind - konnte dies aber nicht mit Sicherheit bestätigen. Ich habe mal grob die Gewichte der unterschieldichen Komponenten hochgerechnet, da kommt man auch auf ca 300g mehr bei EX7.

LG



mamu89 schrieb:


> @deralteser
> danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. ich denke das bike an sich ist schon das richtige für mich, jedoch nicht in dieser Konfiguration (1x11). bei mir kommt es schon mal vor, dass ich 700hm am stück fahr.
> 
> hab gerade mal ein paar onlinehändler durchsucht. hab nirgends ne pike mit 140mm gesehen... ist das so n canyon special?


----------



## Schorchy (20. August 2014)

Mountsven schrieb:


> Am spectral 8 auch unter den Details zu finden



Sorry, hab ich verwechselt .


----------



## potzblitzer (20. August 2014)

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen dass die Hotline selber nicht genau weiß wo was verbaut ist..is nix neues. Würd einfach mal paar Wochen abwarten dann wird vielleicht irgendwann die HP korrekt sein  Ansonsten einfach blind bestellen und hoffen dass auch das richtige im Karton drin ist. Wers mag..


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (20. August 2014)

Unterlandler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe gerade mit Canyon telefoniert, der Hotline-Mitarbeitern hat in der Bestellliste für die Komponenten nachgesehen und gemeint, daß die Pike am EX 7.0 schon 150 mm statt wie angegeben 140 mm hat.
> 
> Bei den Gewichtsangaben des EX7 (12,4kg) und EX8  (12,7kg) meinte er auf meine Nachfrage, daß die Angaben zw EX7 und EX8 wohl vertauscht worden sind - konnte dies aber nicht mit Sicherheit bestätigen. Ich habe mal grob die Gewichte der unterschieldichen Komponenten hochgerechnet, da kommt man auch auf ca 300g mehr bei EX7.



Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass die Pike 150 mm hat. Hatte sie im 2014er EX doch auch. Und die vertauschten Gewichtsangaben halte ich ebenfalls für sehr wahrscheinlich.

Danke jedenfalls fürs Nachfragen!


----------



## Bjoern3003 (20. August 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Wann stehen die Bikes wohl in Koblenz im Laden zum Probesitzen?


Laut Facebook erst mit den ersten Auslieferungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (20. August 2014)

Hat jemand zufällig Info´s über die Urban Bikes


----------



## felixh. (20. August 2014)

Unterlandler schrieb:


> Bei den Gewichtsangaben des EX7 (12,4kg) und EX8  (12,7kg) meinte er auf meine Nachfrage, daß die Angaben zw EX7 und EX8 wohl vertauscht worden sind - konnte dies aber nicht mit Sicherheit bestätigen. Ich habe mal grob die Gewichte der unterschieldichen Komponenten hochgerechnet, da kommt man auch auf ca 300g mehr bei EX7.
> LG



Was wiegt denn der Rahmen vom Spectral AL? Das 8.0er EX ist ja ziemlich ident zum Strive CF 8.0 Race. Roam 50 statt Roam 40 (140g Unterschied), der Ardemt 2-4 sollte ja gleich viel wiegen wie ein Minion DHR 2 2.35., und die etwas leichtere Kurbel.. Wie kann das sein dass da das Gewicht 300g leichter endet? Oder wiegt der Alu Rahmen max gleich viel wie der Carbon RAhmen samt 200g Shapeshifter vom Strive CF? (also 2.4kg oder leichter?).


Preislich aber ganz schön happig. Ist ja nur 400€ unterm Strive CF, und die Parts kosten auch max 200€ mehr (LRS etwa 150€ mehr, Kurbel?). Demnach wird das Strive AL wohl auch 500€ billiger als Strive CF werden (außer Strive AL wird billiger als Spectral AL verkauft (bei gleicher Austattung)).


----------



## potzblitzer (20. August 2014)

Richtig interessant wird es erst wenn das spectral CF kommt..Da bin ich gespannt auf Preise und Ausstattungen.


----------



## 007ike (20. August 2014)

weiss jemand was über neue Carbon Hardtails


----------



## palexg (20. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Ist denn für 2015 noch ein Spectral 9.0 und / oder 9.0 EX zu erwarten?

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Vincy (20. August 2014)

Wohl nicht, da es auch noch die Spectral CF Modelle kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palexg (20. August 2014)

Ok. Danke.


----------



## Jogi (20. August 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass die Pike 150 mm hat. Hatte sie im 2014er EX doch auch. Und die vertauschten Gewichtsangaben halte ich ebenfalls für sehr wahrscheinlich.
> 
> Danke jedenfalls fürs Nachfragen!


Im 2014er ist eine Revelation verbaut, keine Pike


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## palexg (20. August 2014)

Wie schätzen die Profis hier Dämpfer und Gabel ein. Preis für 7er Ex finde ich sehr attaktiv. Lediglich x1 Gruppe gegen eine xx1/x01 tauschen. Bremsen mal schauen.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## firevsh2o (20. August 2014)

palexg schrieb:


> Wie schätzen die Profis hier Dämpfer und Gabel ein. Preis für 7er Ex finde ich sehr attaktiv. Lediglich x1 Gruppe gegen eine xx1/x01 tauschen. Bremsen mal schauen.
> 
> Gruß Patrick



Also an der Schaltfunktion wirst du die drei Gruppen nicht unterscheiden können und beim Gewicht liegt der Unterschied hauptsächlich bei der Kurbel.

Die Federelemente sind jedenfalls gut genug. Bei den Laufrädern und beim Lenker würde ich zuerst was tunen. Muss ist das aber nicht. Mit meiner Elixier Trail bin ich mit meinen 92 kg absolut zufrieden, da wird die Guide nicht schlechter sein. Das 34er Kettenblatt wird nur im Flachland funktionieren und meiner Meinung nach sollte ab Grösse L eine 150er Sattelstütze verbaut sein.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (20. August 2014)

Jogi schrieb:


> Im 2014er ist eine Revelation verbaut, keine Pike



Jau, hast Recht. Aber von den EX-Käufern haben 9 von 10 die Revelation gegen die Pike getauscht. Genau so ein EX bin ich auch probegefahren - das vom Stefan Herrmann.


----------



## Jogi (20. August 2014)

Ok, dann bin ich der eine von den zehn 
Mir taugt die Rev. für meine Zwecke ganz gut.  






Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincy (20. August 2014)

*Spectral CF* *2015*


----------



## potzblitzer (20. August 2014)

palexg schrieb:


> Wie schätzen die Profis hier Dämpfer und Gabel ein. Preis für 7er Ex finde ich sehr attaktiv. Lediglich x1 Gruppe gegen eine xx1/x01 tauschen. Bremsen mal schauen.
> 
> Gruß Patrick



Bin kein Profi, aber wie oben schon geschrieben ist die Ausstattung vom 7.0 EX eher "untere" Kategorie Sram. Wer relativ bescheiden ist, eh nicht viel Einstellbarkeit im Fahrwerk wünscht/braucht und nicht besonders wild fährt kann mit dem durchaus glücklich werden. Einzelne Komponenten wie Lenker/Vorbau etc sind ja schnell getauscht. 

Am kritischsten in der Ausstattung sehe ich die Bremsen und Laufräder. Hab schon mal die neue Guide getestet als RSC und R Version, da würd ich immer die RSC nehmen - aber gut ich fahr sonst mit Shimano Bremsen, bin also etwas verwöhnt


----------



## palexg (20. August 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Bin kein Profi, aber wie oben schon geschrieben ist die Ausstattung vom 7.0 EX eher "untere" Kategorie Sram. Wer relativ bescheiden ist, eh nicht viel Einstellbarkeit im Fahrwerk wünscht/braucht und nicht besonders wild fährt kann mit dem durchaus glücklich werden. Einzelne Komponenten wie Lenker/Vorbau etc sind ja schnell getauscht.
> 
> Am kritischsten in der Ausstattung sehe ich die Bremsen und Laufräder. Hab schon mal die neue Guide getestet als RSC und R Version, da würd ich immer die RSC nehmen - aber gut ich fahr sonst mit Shimano Bremsen, bin also etwas verwöhnt


Mmh... die Laufräder sind wahrlich nicht der große Wurf. Bremsen wären schon ok, unterscheiden sich im wesentlichen in Sachen Einstellbarkeit zu seinen großen Brüdern. Also dann doch 8.0 EX.
Aber sind denn die 900 Euro mehr auch gerechtfertigt?
Gruß Patrick


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (20. August 2014)

palexg schrieb:


> Mmh... die Laufräder sind wahrlich nicht der große Wurf. Bremsen wären schon ok, unterscheiden sich im wesentlichen in Sachen Einstellbarkeit zu seinen großen Brüdern. Also dann doch 8.0 EX.
> Aber sind denn die 900 Euro mehr auch gerechtfertigt?



Das ist eine gute Frage, Patrick. Ich finde das Material am 7.0 EX jetzt auch nicht so schlecht. Zumal die angepriesene RSC-Bremse beim 8.0 EX auch nicht montiert ist. Mit den Laufrädern kann ich leben, und die Differenz zwischen X01 und X1 sollen auch nur minimal sein. Nur bei der Differenz zwischen den beiden Pike-Versionen habe ich jetzt noch nichts gefunden.

Edit: Die Kurbel würde ich vielleicht zusammen mit dem Kettenblättern tauschen, die ist echt schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (20. August 2014)

Unterlandler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe gerade mit Canyon telefoniert, der Hotline-Mitarbeitern hat in der Bestellliste für die Komponenten nachgesehen und gemeint, daß die Pike am EX 7.0 schon 150 mm statt wie angegeben 140mm hat.
> 
> ...



Die Webseite wurde entsprechend geändert.


----------



## Spectraltaeter (20. August 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Jau, hast Recht. Aber von den EX-Käufern haben 9 von 10 die Revelation gegen die Pike getauscht. Genau so ein EX bin ich auch probegefahren - das vom Stefan Herrmann.


Wie kommst Du denn dadrauf???


----------



## mamu89 (20. August 2014)

kann man beim 7.0 oder 8.0 einfach ne pike mit 150mm einbauen? bekommt man da Probleme  wegen Garantie?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (20. August 2014)

Spectraltaeter schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du denn dadrauf???



Auf das Bike vom Stefan Herrmann? Er hat mich gefragt, ob ich mal probefahren möchte. Und da habe ich ja gesagt.


----------



## Skeletor23 (21. August 2014)

Also das Spectral 7.0 EX in Stealth ist optisch echt ein Traum... da wäre ich fast schwach geworden.
Aber 1x11 ist mir für ein Allmountain einfach zu wenig, ich will einen guten Allrounder.
Außerdem ist mir der Verschleiß da zu teuer....Kasette 280 Euro, Schaltwerk 180 Euro.

Aber ist euch aufgefallen, das die Geometrie angepasst wurde? Die neuen Spectrals sind etwas länger.
Oberrohrlänge in M = 596, vorher 581
Reach in M = 430, vorher 415
Kettenstreben in M = 430, vorher 430
Radstand in M =  1114, vorher 1138 (???)

Das neue M liegt irgendwie zwischen dem alten M und dem alten L.

Warum der Radstand jetzt kürzer sein soll verstehe ich allerdings nicht??
Längeres Oberrohr, längerer Reach, gleich lange Kettenstreben, gleiche Winkel....kürzerer Radstand,
wie geht das?


----------



## Louis1979 (21. August 2014)

Das Gleiche ist mir auch aufgefallen. Den Reach haben sie verlängert, damit es etwas ruhiger und weniger nervös wird, aber wie sich bei längerem Oberrohr, gleichem Lenkwinkel der Radstand verkürzt ist mir bis jetzt auch noch ein Rätsel.


----------



## potzblitzer (21. August 2014)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> Also das Spectral 7.0 EX in Stealth ist optisch echt ein Traum... da wäre ich fast schwach geworden.
> Aber 1x11 ist mir für ein Allmountain einfach zu wenig, ich will einen guten Allrounder.
> Außerdem ist mir der Verschleiß da zu teuer....Kasette 280 Euro, Schaltwerk 180 Euro.



Warum erwägst du dann nicht das 8.0? Also nicht das EX sondern das normale in stealth. Braucht man eigtl nur die Talas verhökern und dafür ne pike rein und schon hast du ein noch besseres bike als das 7.0 EX. Bessere Laufräder, komplett XT, XT Bremsen..meiner Meinung nach die bessere Lösung als die mogelpackung 7.0 ex.


----------



## Skeletor23 (21. August 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Warum erwägst du dann nicht das 8.0? Also nicht das EX sondern das normale in stealth. Braucht man eigtl nur die Talas verhökern und dafür ne pike rein und schon hast du ein noch besseres bike als das 7.0 EX. Bessere Laufräder, komplett XT, XT Bremsen..meiner Meinung nach die bessere Lösung als die mogelpackung 7.0 ex.



Ich hab das 7.0 in stealth ins Auge gefasst .
hmm, eventuell würde sich auch das 8.0 lohnen, was denkt ihr?
Die Laufräder sind 200g leichter. Aber die SLX Bremse ist denk ich ok.
Und ich denke mir reicht auch die 32 erstmal.


----------



## potzblitzer (21. August 2014)

SLX passt auch gut. Is halt bisschen schwerer. Funktional aber fast gleichauf mit XT. Das beste Upgrade gibts halt bei den Laufrädern. Wenn du grundsätzlich das Geld hast würd ich zum 8.0 raten. Über einen Wechsel der Gabel zu Anfang würd ich trotzdem noch nachdenken. Neu und ungefähren kriegst die talas sicher gut Weg und hast bei der Anschaffung der Pike dann die Möglichkeit gleich die RCT3 zu nehmen. Ohne großen finanziellen Verlust. Evtl sogar Nullsumme. Und der Unterschied von der Talas zur Pike ist eklatant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeletor23 (21. August 2014)

und es wäre nen Monat eher erhältlich


----------



## Skeletor23 (21. August 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> SLX passt auch gut. Is halt bisschen schwerer. Funktional aber fast gleichauf mit XT. Das beste Upgrade gibts halt bei den Laufrädern. Wenn du grundsätzlich das Geld hast würd ich zum 8.0 raten. Über einen Wechsel der Gabel zu Anfang würd ich trotzdem noch nachdenken. Neu und ungefähren kriegst die talas sicher gut Weg und hast bei der Anschaffung der Pike dann die Möglichkeit gleich die RCT3 zu nehmen. Ohne großen finanziellen Verlust. Evtl sogar Nullsumme. Und der Unterschied von der Talas zur Pike ist eklatant



ok, thx.
Ich denke ich bleib beim 7.0er. geht schneller und Laufräder werde ich mir sowieso noch einen guten zweiten Satz irgendwann holen.


----------



## DeLocke (21. August 2014)

Weiß jemand was mit dem Nerve CF passiert? 

Das sieht aktuell ja so aus als würden sie es auslaufen lassen, aber einen Nachfolger gibt es, zumindest mal aktuell, noch nicht.

Kommt vll. noch ein Bruder des neuen Nerve AL als CF Variante ebenfalls mit 27,5 oder war es das vll. generell mit dem Nerve CF?


----------



## potzblitzer (21. August 2014)

Die Frage ist doch braucht es ein Nerve CF wo es ein Spectral CF, Lux CF und GC CF gibt?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (21. August 2014)

DeLocke schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was mit dem Nerve CF passiert?
> 
> Das sieht aktuell ja so aus als würden sie es auslaufen lassen, aber einen Nachfolger gibt es, zumindest mal aktuell, noch nicht.
> 
> Kommt vll. noch ein Bruder des neuen Nerve AL als CF Variante ebenfalls mit 27,5 oder war es das vll. generell mit dem Nerve CF?



Ja, Nerve CF läuft aus.


----------



## DeLocke (21. August 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Ja, Nerve CF läuft aus.



Und was denkt sich Canyon als Nachfolger? Nerve AL bzw. Nerve AL 29?

Sollte das so sein muss ich echt überlegen ob ich mir nicht noch schnell ein Nerve CF sichere und dann auf ein 27,5 Carbon Fully verzichte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel1982 (21. August 2014)

Warum sollten 9 von 10 die Pike gegen die revelation tauschen wo liegt der Unterschied ? Hab nur gutes von der Pike gehört.
Wie tourentauglich denk ihr ist 1x11 fahre bei uns in der gegen wohl nie mehr wie 1100 hm geht das kenn mich da nicht aus!


----------



## agadir (21. August 2014)

Daniel1982 schrieb:


> Warum sollten 9 von 10 die Pike gegen die revelation tauschen wo liegt der Unterschied ? Hab nur gutes von der Pike gehört.


ich denke, du hast das falsch verstanden. Gemeint war (sicherlich): Rev raus, Pike rein.


----------



## Daniel1982 (21. August 2014)

Ok . Hab's grad gesehen hab mich schön verlesen rev. raus Pike rein


----------



## 4Stroke (21. August 2014)

Daniel1982 schrieb:


> Warum sollten 9 von 10 die Pike gegen die revelation tauschen wo liegt der Unterschied ? Hab nur gutes von der Pike gehört.
> Wie tourentauglich denk ihr ist 1x11 fahre bei uns in der gegen wohl nie mehr wie 1100 hm geht das kenn mich da nicht aus!



 Wie tourentauglich? Das kommt auf die Übersetzung  an. Kannst du ja ganz einfach errechnen.
mit 36:42 wirst du auch gut klettern  können


----------



## Blue729 (21. August 2014)

Was macht canyon denn  da.
Das torque 2015 mit 26 Zoll laufradern? 
Wer kauft  das denn noch  wenn  ich ein Strive mit 27,5 Zoll haben kann wo dir größeren  Räder  ja ein soviel besseres abrollverhalten haben


----------



## Daniel1982 (21. August 2014)

@4Stroke wo kann ich das denn berechnen ?


----------



## palexg (21. August 2014)

Daniel1982 schrieb:


> @4Stroke wo kann ich das denn berechnen ?



Ritzelrechner.de

Du wirst sehen, dass dir bei einem 30 der kleinste und gròßte Gang fehlt. 

Ich glaube ich nehme das in Kauf. Mein Streckenprofil, die Hochrhön, da bewege ich mich zwischen 200 und 1000 HM. Dafür sollte die Bandbreite reichen. Ich muss halt mehr trainieren, dann geht das schon.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Spectraltaeter (21. August 2014)

Daniel1982 schrieb:


> Warum sollten 9 von 10 die Pike gegen die revelation tauschen wo liegt der Unterschied ? Hab nur gutes von der Pike gehört.
> 1. Die Revelation sieht geiler aus als die Pike
> 2. Die Revelation arbeitet zuverlässig
> 3. ist sogar noch günstiger als die Pike
> ...


----------



## gavia64 (22. August 2014)

Das Nerve CF làuft aus??


----------



## bmc3 (22. August 2014)

Blue729 schrieb:


> Das torque 2015 mit 26 Zoll laufradern?
> Wer kauft  das denn noch  wenn  ich ein Strive mit 27,5 Zoll haben kann wo dir größeren  Räder  ja ein soviel besseres abrollverhalten haben


Ich, ich, ich! 26 Zoll-Räder sind mittlerweile ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal, demnächst springen bestimmt weitere Hersteller auf diesen Zug auf. ;-)

Ich hoffe ein Nachfolger des Torque EX Trailflow wird noch vorgestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vince Vega (22. August 2014)

Ich hoffe inständig dass die DHX Modelle auch bei 26" bleiben....


----------



## Deleted 166974 (22. August 2014)

Nerve CF läuft nicht aus, Vorstellung wahrscheinlich auf Euro Bike.


----------



## gavia64 (22. August 2014)

Schmidtmann schrieb:


> Nerve CF läuft nicht aus, Vorstellung wahrscheinlich auf Euro Bike.


Na mal sehen was da kommt.


----------



## Red_Herring (22. August 2014)

felixh. schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn der Rahmen vom Spectral AL? Das 8.0er EX ist ja ziemlich ident zum Strive CF 8.0 Race. Roam 50 statt Roam 40 (140g Unterschied), der Ardemt 2-4 sollte ja gleich viel wiegen wie ein Minion DHR 2 2.35., und die etwas leichtere Kurbel.. Wie kann das sein dass da das Gewicht 300g leichter endet? Oder wiegt der Alu Rahmen max gleich viel wie der Carbon RAhmen samt 200g Shapeshifter vom Strive CF? (also 2.4kg oder leichter?).



Laut Canyon Hotline 2660g in M für Spectral AL 2014  27,5" ohne Dämpfer. (Spectral CF soll angeblich 1900g erreichen)
Für Strice CF habe ich bisher nur die Angabe 2400g inkl. Shape Shifter und ohne Dämpfer aus den Ankündigungen als Info.

Das das 2015er Spectral nun sogar mehr Reach bekommt als das Strive in der gleichen Rahmengröße finde ich dann doch etwas irritierend. An den Website Angaben für den Radstand der 2015er kann allerdings etwas nicht stimmen!


----------



## dj_holgie (22. August 2014)

palexg schrieb:


> Ritzelrechner.de
> 
> Du wirst sehen, dass dir bei einem 30 der kleinste und gròßte Gang fehlt.
> 
> ...


So einfach ist es dann aber auch nicht. Die Sprünge zwischen den Gängen werden größer, die Kettenlauflinie und Preise der Ersatzteile sollte man auch berücksichtigten um nur mal ein paar Sachen zu nennen.


----------



## felixh. (22. August 2014)

Und wer vorher 22/36 Kurbel gefahren ist. Dem fehlen mindestens 3 Gänge (meist zwei unten, einer oben). 22/36 Kurbel hat 14 Nutzbare Gänge (selbst mit 11/34 Kurbel).


----------



## DeLocke (22. August 2014)

Schmidtmann schrieb:


> Nerve CF läuft nicht aus, Vorstellung wahrscheinlich auf Euro Bike.



Woher haste denn die Info?


----------



## Deleted 166974 (22. August 2014)

Per Mail von Canyon


----------



## Vori1974 (23. August 2014)

Per Mail von Canyon


Gibt es Informationen über die Laufradgröße?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 166974 (23. August 2014)

Nein


----------



## Deleted 166974 (23. August 2014)

Alles andere als 27,5 wäre wohl eine Überraschung


----------



## M.C (23. August 2014)

Sehe keinen Grund mehr für ein 26er!


M.f.G


Clemens


----------



## mamu89 (23. August 2014)

hab gestern mal mit canyon telefoniert... die weiteren neuen Modelle kommen in den nächsten drei Wochen (strive al, spectral cf, ...) auf die homepage...


----------



## Alexhazard (23. August 2014)

Hab mir letzten Winter ´n Torque gekauft. Bin schonmal beruhigt, dass das Teil auch 2015 noch angeboten wird, und ich mir kein "Auslaufmodell" gekauft hab. Und wenn´s 27,5" sein soll... das Torque hätte mMn Potential zur Weiterentwicklung (Das Ausfallende um nen cm verlängern und nen anderen Dämpfer 222x70mm) 650B mit ca. 180mm Federweg!


----------



## firevsh2o (23. August 2014)

Ich finde das Spectral 7.0 EX wirklich geil. Eigentlich wollte ich mir heuer kein Bike mehr kaufen, aber da könnte ich jetzt doch schwach werden. 

Beim näheren Studium der Geometriedaten ist mir zum einen - wie auch anderen hier - der wahrscheinlich falsche Radstand aufgefallen. 
Generell müsste sich mit der Pike (wenn sie wirklich 150mm Federweg hat, was nirgends steht) auch die Geometrie ändern. Einen eigenen Rahmen fürs EX wird es ja nicht geben, denke ich mir. 

Vom Spectral 29 hat man noch keine Neuigkeiten gehört, oder? Das Bike mit modernerer Geometrie wäre auch eine Überlegung wert. Kürzere Kettenstreben, flacherer Lenkwinkel und längerer Reach, vielleicht auch 140mm Federweg.... die üblichen Wünsche an den Weihnachtsmann halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexhazard (23. August 2014)

Zwecks Federweg der Pike klick einfach mal unter der Rubrik Ausstattung mal auf das kleine + hinter der Gabel. Da steht, dass die 150mm hat.


----------



## firevsh2o (23. August 2014)

Ok, da hab ich schon mal was gelernt. ;-)


----------



## vladokahn (24. August 2014)

Achtung an alle Spectral Besteller!
Das Perfect Position System scheint noch nicht richtig eingestellt zu sein. Hatte mich gewundert, dass beim eingeben meiner Körpermaße beim Spectral ein L Rahmen empfohlen wurde. Habe jetzt mal überall das größt mögliche eingegeben und es kam wieder L raus. Das PPS schein noch nicht zu wissen, dass es das Spectral jetzt auch in XL gibt.

Kommt eigentlich wieder ein 29er Spectral oder läuft das nur aus?

Irgendwo hatte einer das 7.0EX als Mogelpackung beschrieben weil es die "billigen" Sram Varianten dran hat. Hab mich jetzt mal mit allen Bauteilen beschäftigt. Kann ich so nicht unterschreiben.
Die Bremsen sind der Nachfolger der X0 Trail. Klar gibt es da noch zwei teurere Nachfolger mit einer inovativeren Anlenkung des Kolbens, aber das macht die Guiden R ja nicht schlechter.
Die X1 Gruppe ist Preislich zwischen x9 und x0 angesiedelt und was man so liest eine tolle Gruppe. Kostet auch um die 700 Euro.
Die Roam 30 sollen auch nicht schlecht sein. Auch wenn es die billigsten Sram Laufräder sind schlagen die mit 440 Euro zu Buche. Und haben die selben Naben wie die teureren Roam 40 und glaube auch die Roam 50 haben die selben Naben. Nur wurde im Vergleich zu den 40ern gesteckt und nicht geschweisst. Dadurch hat man ein etwas höheres Gewicht.  
Nur zur billigeren Pike kann ich nicht viel sagen. Allerdings stellt sich auch die Frage ob jeder die, im Vergleich zur teureren Pike, fehlenden Einstellmöglichkeiten benötigt.
Also in meinen Augen hat das Rad die Bezeichnung Mogelpackung nicht verdient.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. August 2014)

Blue729 schrieb:


> Was macht canyon denn  da.
> Das torque 2015 mit 26 Zoll laufradern?
> Wer kauft  das denn noch  wenn  ich ein Strive mit 27,5 Zoll haben kann wo dir größeren  Räder  ja ein soviel besseres abrollverhalten haben



Die Frage muss anders lauten... Wer will schon 27,5 Zoll? 
Ich seh es auch so, dass Canyon damit einen Weg geht den der Kunde will und nicht die Hersteller.
Respekt und großes Lob an Canyon!!!!
Ich hätt mir vorhin grad ein neues Torque EX bestellt. Blöd halt, dass der Tretlageroffset weiter bei nur 13mm ist, aber damit hätt ich leben können, schlimm ist, dass auf der Seite steht dass die Innenlager nun "Press-Fit" sind. 
War das 2014 auch schon so????

Auch das raw ist richtig schön und auch Zeitlos. Das Bike kann man in 3 Jahren auch noch am Trail sehen ohne Augenkrebs zu bekommen...


----------



## M.C (24. August 2014)

Wer sagt das der Kunde noch 26 will?

Zum Beispiel war ich 29 immer sehr skeptisch eingestellt. Ich habe mir dann im Juli mein erstes 29er Hardtail (Grand Canyon AL SLX 9,9) gekauft und bin total begeistert davon.
Nun spekuliere ich vielleicht nächstes Jahr auf ein Strive AL und freue mich schon auf 27,5 wenn es dann wirklich was wird mit dem Bike.

Die Zeit von 26er Bikes (Neukauf) ist einfach vorbei, ob man es jetzt wahrhaben will oder nicht!


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## LB Stefan (24. August 2014)

M.C schrieb:


> Wer sagt das der Kunde noch 26 will?
> 
> Zum Beispiel war ich 29 immer sehr skeptisch eingestellt. Ich habe mir dann im Juli mein erstes 29er Hardtail (Grand Canyon AL SLX 9,9) gekauft und bin total begeistert davon.
> Nun spekuliere ich vielleicht nächstes Jahr auf ein Strive AL und freue mich schon auf 27,5 wenn es dann wirklich was wird mit dem Bike.
> ...



Geb ich dir recht... Beim Hardtail macht 29" total Sinn. 
Aber bei Bikes mit dem Einsatzbereich eines Torque EX braucht man einfach kein 27,5er.
Schon mal geguckt welche Bikes Endurorennen gewinnen?? Das sind immer noch die 26er... 
Und es gibt einfach zu wenig Vorteile die die Nachteile von 27,5 Zoll ausgleichen würden.
Wieso soll ich also ein System welches schon seit ewig funktioniert durch ein System welches nicht besser ist ablösen?

Aber der Thread soll nicht in eines der endlosen Laufradgrößenthemen abstürzen.
Ich finds sehr gut und absolut richtig bei 26" zu bleiben.
Extrem viele Biker wollen einfach noch ein 26 Zoll Bike und die finden nun vielleicht bei Canyon ihr Bike.
Ich sehe es nämlich auch als Chance für Hersteller in diese Niesche groß zu werden oder im Fall von Canyon neue Kunden zu gewinnen.


----------



## potzblitzer (24. August 2014)

Also Canyon ist nun ganz sicher nicht der Bewahrer von 26"...kein Enduro mehr in 26", kein Allmountain usw..

Schau dir doch den Markt an, die Nachfrage nach den größeren Laufrädern ist einfach da. Die Shops verkaufen die einfach viel besser, das sind Tatsachen. Und im Worldcup werden sie auch immer dominanter. Selbst im DH ist der Trend einddeutig. Egal ob es einem gefällt oder nicht, 26" rückt in den Hintergrund.

Ich persönlich sehe keinen gravierenden Unterschied zwischen 26" und 27,5", aber würde mich trotzdem fürs 27,5" entscheiden, weil es einfach kaum noch 26" Bikes in meinem Bereich gibt


----------



## dj_holgie (24. August 2014)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Geb ich dir recht... Beim Hardtail macht 29" total Sinn.
> Aber bei Bikes mit dem Einsatzbereich eines Torque EX braucht man einfach kein 27,5er.
> Schon mal geguckt welche Bikes Endurorennen gewinnen?? Das sind immer noch die 26er...
> Und es gibt einfach zu wenig Vorteile die die Nachteile von 27,5 Zoll ausgleichen würden.
> ...


Fahren nicht mittlerweile selbst beim DH Worldcup bis auf wenige Ausnahmen alle 27,5"? Auf der Eurobike wird es überhaupt keine 26" Neuheiten mehr geben. Ich darf mal das Bike-Magazin zitieren " 26 Zoll ist vom Neuheitenmarkt verschwunden.". 

Kurzum, ohne es bewerten zu wollen, 26" ist ziemlich tot wenn es um neue Bikes geht.


----------



## DerMetzka (25. August 2014)

Wenn's Trailflow jetzt auch nen 2x10 fach Antrieb bekommt und in der Lyrik die DH kartusche steckt bin ich dabei.
Raw sieht das Teil doch mal richtig lecker aus.


----------



## gunznoc (25. August 2014)

vladokahn schrieb:


> Achtung an alle Spectral Besteller!
> Das Perfect Position System scheint noch nicht richtig eingestellt zu sein. Hatte mich gewundert, dass beim eingeben meiner Körpermaße beim Spectral ein L Rahmen empfohlen wurde. Habe jetzt mal überall das größt mögliche eingegeben und es kam wieder L raus. Das PPS schein noch nicht zu wissen, dass es das Spectral jetzt auch in XL gibt.
> 
> […]



Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. 
Trotz SL 95cm, soll ich ein L nehmen. 

Beim Strive CF ist alles korrekt. Da wurde mir XL empfohlen. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saseral (25. August 2014)

gunznoc schrieb:


> Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
> Trotz SL 95cm, soll ich ein L nehmen.
> 
> Beim Strive CF ist alles korrekt. Da wurde mir XL empfohlen.
> ...


Gibt es das strive cf überhaupt in xl?? Dachte immer den Rahmen gibt es nur bis L...vielleicht weiß einer ja bescheid.

Grüße


----------



## DeLocke (25. August 2014)

Soviel zum Thema Nerve CF:

_---------- Weitergeleitete Nachricht ----------
Von: *Servicecenter | Canyon Bicycles GmbH*<[email protected]>
Datum: 25. August 2014 14:19
Betreff: Re: [Ticket#2014082510000877] Kontakt von www.canyon.com
An: [email protected]


Sehr geehrter Herr Müller,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 25.August 2014.

Wir freuen uns über Ihr Interesse an unseren Canyon-Bikes.

Zurzeit ist das Nerve CF nicht auf dem Plan der 2015ner Modelle, es könnte also sehr wahrscheinlich sein, das es in 2015 keine Nerve CF mehr gibt.

Gerne stehen wir Ihnen für weitere Fragen und Anliegen zur Verfügung.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


Hxxxx Rxxxxxx
Servicecenter_​


----------



## Deleted 166974 (25. August 2014)

Fr 22.08.2014 14:22:

Sehr geehrter Herr Schmidtmann,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 22.August 2015.
  Wir freuen uns über Ihr Interesse an unseren Canyon-Bikes.  Das Nerve CF wird nicht auslaufen, die Vorstellung des 2015ner Modells wird voraussichtlich zur Euro Bike erfolgen.  Gerne stehen wir Ihnen für weitere Fragen und Anliegen zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

XY

Servicecenter


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (25. August 2014)

Der Informationsfluss klappt je bei denen.


----------



## Bonvivant (25. August 2014)

Unwissenheit durch Überinformation. Alte Kriegsstrategie. Und was ist Marketing Anderes?


----------



## Sylver46 (25. August 2014)

Hallo, ich wollte grad im Canyon PPS die Rahmengröße für das Strive CF ermitteln lassen, allerdings gibt es dies noch gar nicht im PPS, hab ich mich verguckt oder ist dies wirklich so.


----------



## kommaklar (25. August 2014)

Hier findest du das PPS:
https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3511
Dann unter Option "Rahmengröße" ...


----------



## Aldi (25. August 2014)

Red_Herring schrieb:


> Laut Canyon Hotline 2660g in M für Spectral AL 2014  27,5" ohne Dämpfer. (Spectral CF soll angeblich 1900g erreichen)
> Für Strice CF habe ich bisher nur die Angabe 2400g inkl. Shape Shifter und ohne Dämpfer aus den Ankündigungen als Info.
> 
> Das das 2015er Spectral nun sogar mehr Reach bekommt als das Strive in der gleichen Rahmengröße finde ich dann doch etwas irritierend. An den Website Angaben für den Radstand der 2015er kann allerdings etwas nicht stimmen!



Die Radstand Angaben stimmen nicht....wurde mir heute am Telefon bestätigt.  Aktualisierung kommt die Tage.


----------



## deralteser (25. August 2014)

Ich bin mal gespannt wie der polished look an dem Spectral in natura oder auf anderen Bildern ausschaut. Scheint ja klar lackiert zu sein. Frage mich nur, wie sehr es wirklich poliert ist - auf so nen extremen Spiegeleffekt könnte ich wirklich verzichten. Die Bilder sehen ja nach einer "dezenten" Politur aus und nicht nach Hochglanz. Ich bin hin und her gerissen. Habe selbst ein bike in RAW - Kratzer oder Lackplatzer sieht man so gut wie gar nicht. Frage mich wie der Lack von dem schicken roten 7.0ex nach einigen Steinattacken aussieht. Gibts hier Erfahrungen zur Lackqualität von Canyon? Bin ein gebranntes Specialized Kind, und da ist der Lack mal das allerallerletzte.
Finde es nur schade, das die polierte Version nur als Option für das teuerste Modell und das günstigste angeboten wird. Das Top Modell ist mir too much an Ausstattung - am günstigsten müsste ich nach und nach wieder so einiges austauschen.
Rot oder polished...rot oder polished...rot oder polished


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (25. August 2014)

Ich habe gerade die Strive CF Framesets gesehen.. hui, ganz schön krasse Preise.
Was für ein Tretlager ists ?


----------



## Sauerland1 (25. August 2014)

deralteser schrieb:


> ...Rot oder polished...rot oder polished...rot oder polished



Bestell doch einfach ein Rotes und polier das dann

Duck und weg


----------



## felixh. (25. August 2014)

Thiel schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade die Strive CF Framesets gesehen.. hui, ganz schön krasse Preise.
> Was für ein Tretlager ists ?


73mm klassisch AFAIK.

Was ich vergessen hab zum anfragen/anschauen - hat das Strive CF beim Steuerrohr wieder Canyons IS52, oder habens nun endlich ZS56 unten?


----------



## deralteser (25. August 2014)

Sauerland1 schrieb:


> Bestell doch einfach ein Rotes und polier das dann
> 
> Duck und weg


----------



## mfleschler (25. August 2014)

Ich habe mir das polierte spectral bestellt. Von Silber  war ich jetzt bisher bei bikes und autos nicht gerade angetan, ich hoffe es sieht  geil aus. Das mintgrün geht gar  nicht. Wenns denn wirklich Anfang Oktober  kommt mach ich gleich Bilder.


----------



## pun1sh3r (25. August 2014)

Denke das Polierte Silber kommt richtig gut! Hab das aktuelle 7.0er Spectral in RAW und das kommt auch schon richtig gut 

Frage: Wo kann man denn die neuen Canyon E168 Kettenführung kaufen? Finde die im Webshop nicht ;/


Gruß Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (25. August 2014)

mfleschler schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das polierte spectral bestellt. Von Silber  war ich jetzt bisher bei bikes und autos nicht gerade angetan, ich hoffe es sieht  geil aus. Das mintgrün geht gar  nicht. Wenns denn wirklich Anfang Oktober  kommt mach ich gleich Bilder.


Darf man fragen welche Ausstattungsvariante Du gewählt hast?



pun1sh3r schrieb:


> Denke das Polierte Silber kommt richtig gut! Hab das aktuelle 7.0er Spectral in RAW und das kommt auch schon richtig gut


Das RAW ist definitiv richtig schick! Ein Kollege hat auch ein 2014er Specki in der "Farbe". Lecker das teil! 
Bei dem polierten Alu würde mich interessieren ob die Aluminiumoberfläche unter dem Klarlack auch so schön zur Geltung kommt - bei dem 2014er ist es schon ein Traum das, man das blanke Alu mit all seinen kleinen "Makeln" sieht. RAW ist und bleibt Geschmackssache, es wäre allerdings wirklich schön wenn man beim polierten noch diesen gewissen RAW-touch erhalten hat. Ich hab nen TR450 in RAW. Das ist vor der klar glänzenden Lackierung auch leicht poliert worden. Seitdem bin ich angetan von blankem Aluminium.
Umso schwerer die Entscheidung zwischen dem schicken rot und dem raw.


----------



## lenlen (25. August 2014)

Zur Kettenführung gibt es laut Hotline noch keinen Liefertermin...


----------



## deralteser (25. August 2014)

@pun1sh3r 
Dein Specki macht Lust, mir das 6.0er in polished zu holen und etwas "custom-Aufbausport" zu betreiben! Schönes Spectral!


----------



## Pitchshifter (26. August 2014)

DerMetzka schrieb:


> Wenn's Trailflow jetzt auch nen 2x10 fach Antrieb bekommt und in der Lyrik die DH kartusche steckt bin ich dabei. Raw sieht das Teil doch mal richtig lecker aus.


Ja, das RAW Finish ist echt fein - Lyrik statt einer 36-er Fox wäre sehr zu begrüßen aber eines der drei Torque EX bikes wird wohl wie auch letztes Jahr mit 1x11 ausgestattet sein - leider.



Alexhazard schrieb:


> Hab mir letzten Winter ´n Torque gekauft. Bin schonmal beruhigt, dass das Teil auch 2015 noch angeboten wird, und ich mir kein "Auslaufmodell" gekauft hab. Und wenn´s 27,5" sein soll... das Torque hätte mMn Potential zur Weiterentwicklung (Das Ausfallende um nen cm verlängern und nen anderen Dämpfer 222x70mm) 650B mit ca. 180mm Federweg!


Ich bezweifle, dass Du einen Unterschied zwischen 26 und 27,5" merkst. Wieso sind alle geil auf instabilere Laufräder (weniger Seitensteifigkeit), mehr Gewicht, weniger Reifenfreiheit etc. also wenn größer, dann gleich 29" um die Vorteile auch zu spüren.



potzblitzer schrieb:


> Schau dir doch den Markt an, die Nachfrage nach den größeren Laufrädern ist einfach da.


Es wurde einfach produziert und die Nachfrage künstlich geschaffen. Aus Ermangelung an Alternativen muss ich gezwungenermaßen zu 27,5" greifen. 170/180 mm Bikes mit 26" mit sehr gutem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis und wenig Gewicht sind leider rar.


----------



## Jason13 (26. August 2014)

Sehe ich genauso... Da 29 Zoll ja eingeschlagen ist wie eine Bombe, versucht die Industrie jetzt nochmal richtig Profit aus den 26ern zu schlagen. Das geht aber nur wenn man den Leuten alles als besser verkauft. Wenn man sich die ERD anschaut, dann sieht man, dass da wenig Unterschied zwischen ist. Ich denke die machen das auch, da man an 26er Rahmen nicht viel ändern muss um dem "super 27,5er" standard gerecht zu werden. Bei 29ern muss man ja einen völlig neuen Rahmen kreieren, dass ist bei 650b nicht nötig. So kann man maximalen Gewinn machen. Und mir wäre es glaub ich mittlerweile auch egal ob 26 oder 27,5...so groß ist der Unterschied nicht, und da sich ein neues Rad eh immer besser fährt, tut der Placeboeffekt den Rest.


----------



## Ridecanyon (26. August 2014)

lenlen schrieb:


> Zur Kettenführung gibt es laut Hotline noch keinen Liefertermin...


...Die an den 2015 er Modellen verbaute Kettenführung ist derzeit nur in der Erstaussttung der Bikes vorgesehen. Derzeit prüfen wir die Kompatibilität und Möglichkeit die Kettenführung auch in unserem Shop für weitere Bikes anzubieten...

Diese Antwort hab ich bekommen!


----------



## pun1sh3r (26. August 2014)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> ...Die an den 2015 er Modellen verbaute Kettenführung ist derzeit nur in der Erstaussttung der Bikes vorgesehen. Derzeit prüfen wir die Kompatibilität und Möglichkeit die Kettenführung auch in unserem Shop für weitere Bikes anzubieten...
> 
> Diese Antwort hab ich bekommen!


Hi

Ich rufe da heute mal an - das wäre ja ein schlechter Scherz! Bereiten einen Rahmen auf das teil vor und bieten es dann nur bei Neubikes an - LOL!
Ist ja nicht so, dass ich das Ding umsonst haben will. ...


----------



## pun1sh3r (26. August 2014)

deralteser schrieb:


> @pun1sh3r
> Dein Specki macht Lust, mir das 6.0er in polished zu holen und etwas "custom-Aufbausport" zu betreiben! Schönes Spectral!


Danke 

Mit den richtigen akkzenten kommt das polished bestimmt klasse. Entweder allw farbe ab und mit schwarz klassisch arbeiten oder dezente akkzente in Porno Gold 
Gruß Ben


----------



## Alexhazard (26. August 2014)

Das 6.0 in raw is wirklich cool! Wenn's noch ein Bike werden sollte, dann das! Is mMn ne sehr gute Grundlage mit Tuningpotential!


----------



## 1georg1969 (26. August 2014)

Wenn jemand auf die Eurobike geht, könnte das folgende vielleicht bitte bei Canyon erfragt werden:

1) kommen 2015 überarbeitete 29´er Spectral AL?  Wenn ja, wann auf Homepage?
2) kommen 2015 27.5´er Spectral AL in Version 9.0 oder 9.0 EX? Wenn, ja wann auf Homepage?

Wäre toll, wenn das jemand herausbekommen könnte. Vielleicht könnten wir ja auch ne gesammelte Fragenliste zu den Neuheiten zusammenstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gunznoc (26. August 2014)

Saseral schrieb:


> Gibt es das strive cf überhaupt in xl?? Dachte immer den Rahmen gibt es nur bis L...vielleicht weiß einer ja bescheid.
> 
> Grüße



Strive CF gibt's in der Race Geometrie in S - M - L
Und in regular in S - M - L - XL

Steht auch auf der Homepage

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## Guru (26. August 2014)

Vielleicht wirkt die Frage polemisch, aber da ich mich nicht soo gut bei den aktuellen Parts auskenne, entschuldigt dies bitte:

Warum sollte ich *900 EUR* mehr für das 2015er Spectral 8.0 EX hinlegen im Vergleich zu 2015er 7.0 EX? Gewichtsmäßig ist der Unterschied vernachlässigbar mit 100g (offiziell).


Ist die andere Pike-Version wirklich so viel besser?
Macht X01 vs. X1 einen großen Unterschied? Ist im Nachkauf der Verschleißteile nicht X1 sogar günstiger?
Zu den Roam 30 Laufrädern kam vor wenigen Beiträgen schon die Meinung, dass das vergleichsweise vernachlässigbar sei. Mit meinen 65kg...?

Sorry für meine Unkenntnis. :/

VG
Tom


----------



## dj_holgie (26. August 2014)

Guru schrieb:


> Vielleicht wirkt die Frage polemisch, aber da ich mich nicht soo gut bei den aktuellen Parts auskenne, entschuldigt dies bitte:
> 
> Warum sollte ich *900 EUR* mehr für das 2015er Spectral 8.0 EX hinlegen im Vergleich zu 2015er 7.0 EX? Gewichtsmäßig ist der Unterschied vernachlässigbar mit 100g (offiziell).
> 
> ...



Nur auf Gewicht würde ich nicht gucken, Funktion ist wichtiger. Anderer Dämpfer (ob der Cane Creek DBInline wirklich besser ist, K.A., nie gefahren. Ist aber wohl definitiv schwerer einzustellen/feinjustieren), Schaltgruppe eine Nummer hochwertiger, Blingbling Renthal Anbauteile, leicht bessere Kurbel, Bremse, Gabel.. Laufradsatz über 200 Gramm leichter.. 

Ob das dann einem 900€ mehr Wert sind muss jeder für sich selbst wissen. Nach oben sind kaum Grenzen gesetzt, das 7.0er ist definitiv vernünftig, vielleicht kann ja jemand mal was zu dem Dämpfer sagen. Mich würde zuviel Einstellarbeit eher stören als anmachen..


----------



## stukah (26. August 2014)

Guru schrieb:


> Ist die andere Pike-Version wirklich so viel besser?



Es ist im Prinzip die gleiche Gabel, nur ohne die drei wählbaren Druckstufen. Man kann allerdings trotzdem manuell diese verändern, muss nur auf die "vorgefertigten" Einstellungsmöglichkeiten verzichten... Wüsste jetzt nicht was gegen die RC gegenüber der RCT3 spricht.


----------



## Guru (26. August 2014)

Danke euch!

Das Gewicht vom 7.0 EX finde ich noch etwas seltsam... So viele Parts sind leichter beim 8.0er - aber das 7.0 soll nur 100g schwerer sein? Naja.

Riecht dennoch nach einem sehr interessanten P/L-Verhältnis!


----------



## felixh. (26. August 2014)

Die Roam 30 sind sehr naja...
Roam 40 und Roam 50 sind ja schon sehr fragwürdig - weil nur 24 Speichen. Das ist unnötiger Leichtbau der auf die Haltbarkeit geht!
Aber immerhin sind sie relativ leicht und die Nabe hat 52 Rastpunkte!
Die Felgenweite ist leider halt sehr am unteren Limit...

Roam 30 dagegen ist weder leicht noch hat er 52 Rastpunkte. Ist halt Srams Billiglaufradsatz. Wird wohl nicht weniger haltbar sein als die 40er und 50er, aber auch keinen deut robuster. Aber er ist zu schwer (200g schwerer etwa als 40er) und dazu nur 26 Rastpunkte bei der Nabe (eher unteres Limit, aber vielen wirds egal sein).


----------



## MeisterShredder (26. August 2014)

stukah schrieb:


> Es ist im Prinzip die gleiche Gabel, nur ohne die drei wählbaren Druckstufen. Man kann allerdings trotzdem manuell diese verändern, muss nur auf die "vorgefertigten" Einstellungsmöglichkeiten verzichten... Wüsste jetzt nicht was gegen die RC gegenüber der RCT3 spricht.


Habe eine RCT3 an meinem Hardtail und benutze diesen Einsteller nie, wenn der Rest also gleich ist würde mir persönlich die RC reichen.


----------



## MeisterShredder (26. August 2014)

Guru schrieb:


> Vielleicht wirkt die Frage polemisch, aber da ich mich nicht soo gut bei den aktuellen Parts auskenne, entschuldigt dies bitte:
> 
> Warum sollte ich *900 EUR* mehr für das 2015er Spectral 8.0 EX hinlegen im Vergleich zu 2015er 7.0 EX? Gewichtsmäßig ist der Unterschied vernachlässigbar mit 100g (offiziell).
> 
> ...


wenn man sich die 900€ spart und dazu noch die Laufräder verkauft, kann man mit der Kohle den Laufradsatz und noch einige andere Teile nach seinen wünschen aufbauen.


----------



## Vincy (26. August 2014)

*Spectral CF*
http://enduro-mtb.com/exklusiv-das-neue-canyon-spectral-cf-carbon-trailbike/

Das neue Spectral CF wird in insgesamt vier Ausstattungsvarianten verfügbar sein, die sich preislich zwischen 3500 Euro und 7500 Euro (mit XTR Di2) bewegen. Zwei der angebotenen Modelle sind mit einem 2×10 Antrieb und 140 Millimeter Gabel ausgestattet während die anderen beiden mit 1×11 Antrieb (eins mit XTR Di2), 150-Millimeter-Pike sowie einem breiteren Lenker und kürzerem Vorbau aufgebaut sind. Alle Modelle sind ab Dezember/Januar verfügbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pun1sh3r (26. August 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> *Spectral CF*
> http://enduro-mtb.com/exklusiv-das-neue-canyon-spectral-cf-carbon-trailbike/
> 
> Das neue Spectral CF wird in insgesamt vier Ausstattungsvarianten verfügbar sein, die sich preislich zwischen 3500 Euro und 7500 Euro (mit XTR Di2) bewegen. Zwei der angebotenen Modelle sind mit einem 2×10 Antrieb und 140 Millimeter Gabel ausgestattet während die anderen beiden mit 1×11 Antrieb (eins mit XTR Di2), 150-Millimeter-Pike sowie einem breiteren Lenker und kürzerem Vorbau aufgebaut sind. Alle Modelle sind ab Dezember/Januar verfügbar.




Ui das sieht aber wirklich stimmig aus! Der Ergon Sattel hat auch endlich schwarze Streben - gleich viel Besser ;D


----------



## dj_holgie (26. August 2014)

felixh. schrieb:


> Die Roam 30 sind sehr naja...
> Roam 40 und Roam 50 sind ja schon sehr fragwürdig - weil nur 24 Speichen. Das ist unnötiger Leichtbau der auf die Haltbarkeit geht!


Nicht zu vergessen das eine Weiterfahrt quasi unmöglich ist falls mal eine Speiche unterwegs kaputt geht oder zumindestens erheblich mehr rumeiert/erschwert wird. Bei Felgen mit 32 Speichen ist das zur Not kein Problem..


----------



## Guru (26. August 2014)

Danke für eure Einschätzungen, sehr wertvoll für mich!


----------



## Hillside (26. August 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> *Spectral CF*
> http://enduro-mtb.com/exklusiv-das-neue-canyon-spectral-cf-carbon-trailbike/
> 
> Das neue Spectral CF wird in insgesamt vier Ausstattungsvarianten verfügbar sein, die sich preislich zwischen 3500 Euro und 7500 Euro (mit XTR Di2) bewegen. Zwei der angebotenen Modelle sind mit einem 2×10 Antrieb und 140 Millimeter Gabel ausgestattet während die anderen beiden mit 1×11 Antrieb (eins mit XTR Di2), 150-Millimeter-Pike sowie einem breiteren Lenker und kürzerem Vorbau aufgebaut sind. Alle Modelle sind ab Dezember/Januar verfügbar.



Da hat Canyon ja preislich endlich mit Specialized usw. gleichgezogen.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (26. August 2014)

Hillside schrieb:


> Da hat Canyon ja preislich endlich mit Specialized usw. gleichgezogen.



Naja, zwischen dem Stumpjumper 27,5 in Carbon (5.500 € mit normaler Ausstattung) und dem Spectral CF klafft schon noch eine ordentliche Lücke. Gleichwohl: Canyon zieht die Preise an. Das stimmt.


----------



## mssc (26. August 2014)

Wenn das abgebildete um 3500 zu haben ist, passt es doch eh.... das Radon Slide liegt mit vergleichbarer Ausstattung am selben Preisniveau.
Bei Specialized & Co. fangen da gerade die "günstigsten" Varianten an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel1982 (26. August 2014)

Bin jetzt immer noch gespannt wo das Strive Al preislich einsteigt! 
Vieleicht weis Mann die Woche ja mehr!


----------



## Hillside (26. August 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Naja, zwischen dem Stumpjumper 27,5 in Carbon (5.500 € mit normaler Ausstattung) und dem Spectral CF klafft schon noch eine ordentliche Lücke. Gleichwohl: Canyon zieht die Preise an. Das stimmt.



Das Stumpjumper gibt es in Carbon ab 3299 €. Klar, das Versenderbike ist beim gleichen Preis sicher ein wenig besser ausgestattet. Aber beim Händler gibt es dann normalerweise auch einen richtigen Rabatt. Canyon gibt nicht einmal Skonto für Barzahler. Dafür gibt's eine Trinkflasche oder bei Terminproblemen ein Multifunktionstuch.

Canyon zieht die Preise ganz gewaltig an. Ein Spectral 8.0 EX kostet jetzt 3299 €, also 200 € mehr als das alte Spectral 9.0 EX. Und die neue Modellpalette endet sicher nicht bei 8.0, das heisst, es kommt noch ein teureres 9.0.


----------



## mssc (26. August 2014)

dafür stecken jetzt Pike und DBInline statt Revelation und Monarch drin...


----------



## Schwobenflyer (26. August 2014)

Was mir nicht ganz klar ist....
Was denkt ihr ist zum bergauffahren (Schotterpisten, Trails) besser?
Das neue Strive oder doch ein neues Spectral CF?
Irgendwie finde ich hat man für sein Geld mehr vom Strive wie vom Spectral.
Womit kann dann das Spectral trumpfen?


----------



## vscope (26. August 2014)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr ist zum bergauffahren (Schotterpisten, Trails) besser??



Zum Bergauffahren sind stramme Wadeln das Beste!
Wennst nicht oft Bikepark fährst reicht das Spectral Alu.
Wenn du zuviel Geld hast nimmst das CF...


----------



## blackbike__ (26. August 2014)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Was mir nicht ganz klar ist....
> Was denkt ihr ist zum bergauffahren (Schotterpisten, Trails) besser?
> Das neue Strive oder doch ein neues Spectral CF?
> Irgendwie finde ich hat man für sein Geld mehr vom Strive wie vom Spectral.
> Womit kann dann das Spectral trumpfen?


Bergauf werden die sich nicht viel geben, Geometrie Spectral und Strive im XC-Modus ist ziemlich ähnlich. Spectral CF wird bei ähnlicher Ausstattung halt leichter und günstiger sein. Bergab kann das Strive dann wenn's richtig grob wird halt bisschen mehr.
Ich hab das Alu Spectral. Ist das schwerste Rad was ich bisher hatte und dennoch tritt es sich bergauf genial, selbst bei 2,7 kmh klebt das Vorderrad noch am Boden - es hat noch nie soviel Spaß gemacht, so langsam Berg hochzufahren 
Berg ab reicht mir das Spectral auch, ist halt super schön verspielt - das wird das Strive höchstens im XC-Modus sein....


----------



## potzblitzer (26. August 2014)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Was mir nicht ganz klar ist....
> Was denkt ihr ist zum bergauffahren (Schotterpisten, Trails) besser?
> Das neue Strive oder doch ein neues Spectral CF?
> Irgendwie finde ich hat man für sein Geld mehr vom Strive wie vom Spectral.
> Womit kann dann das Spectral trumpfen?



Wenn man den Federweg vom Strive auf seinen Hometrails nicht nutzen kann würd ich eher das Spectral nehmen. Leichter, verspielter, günstiger...zumindest die Alu Variante. Fürn Bikepark dann Zweitbike Downhiller, macht mehr Sinn und im Bikepark mehr Spaß


----------



## speichenquaeler (26. August 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Wenn man den Federweg vom Strive auf seinen Hometrails nicht nutzen kann würd ich eher das Spectral nehmen. Leichter, verspielter, günstiger...zumindest die Alu Variante. Fürn Bikepark dann Zweitbike Downhiller, macht mehr Sinn und im Bikepark mehr Spaß



Mit dem Strive in den Bikepark? Wer macht den so ein Kokolores langfristig?? Die Spreizung der Anforderungen von Hometrail und Bikepark wird keines mir bekanntes Bike in beiden Lebenslagen befriedigend darstellen können.

Ich würde zu Strive AL (weil ja fast inkludiertes Spectral) und dann wenns denn ein Canyon sein muss ein DHX fürs Parken tendieren...also ja! zum Zweitbike.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (26. August 2014)

Bikepark brauch ich nicht und fahr ich nicht. Ich habe mein Zesty 314 verkauft und wil jetzt ein Ersatz dafür. Ein HT 29 er hab ich auch noch.


----------



## Germox (26. August 2014)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Mit dem Strive in den Bikepark? Wer macht den so ein Kokolores langfristig?? Die Spreizung der Anforderungen von Hometrail und Bikepark wird keines mir bekanntes Bike in beiden Lebenslagen befriedigend darstellen können.
> 
> Ich würde zu Strive AL (weil ja fast inkludiertes Spectral) und dann wenns denn ein Canyon sein muss ein DHX fürs Parken tendieren...also ja! zum Zweitbike.



Genau da setzt meine Frage an. Für meine Feierabendrunde langt mir mein XC HT völlig. Da ich aber nicht weit weg vom Harz (45min Autofahrt) wohne, und ich 
auch schon mit meinem jetzigen Bike etliche Touren (ca.80km pro Tour) hinter mir habe, stellt sich immer wieder die Frage....sollte es nicht doch ein potenteres Bike werde? Weil ich es einfach satt hab, die Single Trails runterzuholpern. Es gibt ja bekanntlich im Harz wunderschöne Tagestouren, aber auch Trails, die es faustdick hinter den Ohren haben. Dazu würde ich gern ab und zu in den Bikepark Braunlage (Wurmberg)  natürlich nichts weltbewegendes......also keine Meter hohen Sprünge usw. Spectral oder sollte ich doch lieber zum Strive AL tendieren?
will halt nen Zweitbike als Allrounder, und nicht nocht nen XC, AM+, Enduro und nen Freerider.......meint ihr das Spectral ist auch für leichten Bikepark Einsatz geeignet oder doch eher das Strive? Dazu muss das Bike natürlich noch gut Berg auf zu treten sein, wobei ich da natürlich keine Rekorde brechen will Dazu habe ich ja mein HT. Aber solch eine Tour hat schon mal 1500 bis 2000 HM...........
Ach Mensch......bin voll unschlüssig  Werd mir die Bikes auf jeden Fall am Wochenende , auf ddr Eurobike angucken....aber für nen Tip eurerseits wäre ich echt dankbar!


Gruss, Germox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.C (26. August 2014)

Wenn du schon ein Hardtail hast, lege dir ein Enduro zu!


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## speichenquaeler (26. August 2014)

Germox schrieb:


> Genau da setzt meine Frage an. Für meine Feierabendrunde langt mir mein XC HT völlig. Da ich aber nicht weit weg vom Harz (45min Autofahrt) wohne, und ich
> auch schon mit meinem jetzigen Bike etliche Touren (ca.80km pro Tour) hinter mir habe, stellt sich immer wieder die Frage....sollte es nicht doch ein potenteres Bike werde? Weil ich es einfach satt hab, die Single Trails runterzuholpern. Es gibt ja bekanntlich im Harz wunderschöne Tagestouren, aber auch Trails, die es faustdick hinter den Ohren haben. Dazu würde ich gern ab und zu in den Bikepark Braunlage (Wurmberg)  natürlich nichts weltbewegendes......also keine Meter hohen Sprünge usw. Spectral oder sollte ich doch lieber zum Strive AL tendieren?
> will halt nen Zweitbike als Allrounder, und nicht nocht nen XC, AM+, Enduro und nen Freerider.......meint ihr das Spectral ist auch für leichten Bikepark Einsatz geeignet oder doch eher das Strive? Dazu muss das Bike natürlich noch gut Berg auf zu treten sein, wobei ich da natürlich keine Rekorde brechen will Dazu habe ich ja mein HT. Aber solch eine Tour hat schon mal 1500 bis 2000 HM...........
> Ach Mensch......bin voll unschlüssig  Werd mir die Bikes auf jeden Fall am Wochenende , auf ddr Eurobike angucken....aber für nen Tip eurerseits wäre ich echt dankbar!
> ...




Hi Germox,

ich denke man kann es Dir nicht schonend beibringen... ...ein Freerider oder Hard-Enduro wie ein Torque EX kann man berghoch treten, aber wirklich Spaß macht das mir nicht. Die Bikegattung mit 15kg+ wäre dann wohl schon raus. Oder Du musst extrem tief in die Tasche greifen und irgendeine Carbonfeile kaufen, bei der aber auch die Geometrie nicht wesentlich anders sein wird. Dann bist Du vielleicht bei 13kg und trotzdem steigt Dir beim berghochfahren schneller mal das Vorderrad und der Hinterbau ist trotz allem Anti-Squat-anti-hopp-anti-was auch immer eher vortriebshinderlich. Das Ding semmelt dafür bergab sowas von frivol...denn dafür ist es gemacht.

Als nächste Bikegattung käme dann ein Strive oder ein YT Capra...die Dinger sind schon gut potent. Gehen berghoch ziemlich gut, aber ich würde mit dieser Gattung nicht dauerhaft in den Park gehen und 1,5m drops runtergehen. Dazu sind die Bikes nicht entwickelt. Auch wenn es gehen mag, wenn Du es drauf hast, macht es geometriebedingt eher Sinn für Endurorennen, wo stärker wert auf Vortrieb in flacheren Teilen des Kurses und Wendigkeit in eckigen und engen Trailpassagen gelegt wird.

Das Spectral ist definitiv nichts für einen Bikeparkeinsatz. Das Ding würde ich mir definitiv nicht in den Kofferraum legen und am Lift wieder rausnehmen. Und warum fahre ich mit einem Bike in den Park, mit dem ich dem Einsatzzweck wegen nur die einfachsten Strecken fahren kann??

Ich war vor 5 Wochen in Les deux Alpes und Alpe d'Huez in den Bikeparks und ich habe mir zumindest in LdA noch einen Tacken weniger Lenkwinkel und mehr Federweg gewünscht (Torque EX Gapstar tuned). Für Stromberg tuts sicher auch mal ein Strive...in Winterberg würde ich definitiv kein Spectral den DH runterwürgen.

Sorry, Du suchst eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau und Du bekommst vielleicht ein schlechten Kompromiss hin.

Behalte dein HT und hol Dir ein Torque EX. Damit kannst Du auch mal ein paar Höhenmeter fahren und für 1-2 Jahre tuts das Ding auch im Park.


----------



## dj_holgie (26. August 2014)

Er schreibt doch das er ein Allrounder will und KEIN Enduro oder Freerider.

Also wenn du ein Allrounder willst dann ist das Nerve AL wirklich das perfekte Bike für dich. Mit den Ding könnte man sgoar noch Marathons mitfahren, fühlt sich aber auch auf dem Trail pudelwohl.

 Je nach Körpergröße würde ich auf 27,5" oder 29" setzen, damit du dich im Gelände auch wohlfühlst. So wie Liteville das macht finde ich es sehr vernünftig:

http://www.liteville.de/t/25_579.html

Viele Leute fahren mit viel zu viel Federweg rum und müssen erstmal die Erfahrung erstmal am eigenen Leib machen bevor sie umsteigen, manchmal ist weniger einfach spaßiger wenn man keine Hardcore Trails fährt. Nur meine Meinung, an deinen Anforderungen abgeleitet. Wer natürlich viel Air Time hat und im Bikepark alle Drops o.ä. mitmachen will der braucht natürlich mehr FW, aber das lese ich aus dem Text nicht raus..


----------



## deralteser (26. August 2014)

Ich hab mein DH - Monster in Form eines Transition TR450 und jetzt kommt bald endlich meine Trailrakete in Form eines Spectrals. So verlockend das Strive auch ist - bzw. wird - ich persönlich würde aber bei öfteren Park- oder DH-Einsatz dem Shape Shifter nicht trauen (Die Standfestigkeit AUF DAUER meine ich). Ich will nicht sagen, das die Technik schlecht ist! Im Gegenteil - ich finde es absolut interessant! Zudem empfinde ich noch mehr Technik am bike auch irgendwie als unnötig. Vor nen paar Jahren gings auch ohne ....obwohl das Strive CF sah in Koblenz schon wirklich VERDAMMT geil aus. In Willingen hab ich am Canyonstand die verschiedenen Geometrien probesitzen können. Das hat schon Lust auf mehr gemacht!
Letztlich muss aber jeder irgendwie entscheiden was er braucht.
Aber mit nem Spectral würde ich nicht in den bikepark gehen. Dafür gibts hometrails oder geile trailparks. Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau habe ich über Jahre hinweg gesucht. Für mich habe ich festgestellt das ich 2 bikes brauche. 1Park-bzw.DH-bike und eine Trailrakete. Wie das jetzt bei jemand anderem aussieht? Ride your own way! Wichtig ist der persönliche Fun an der Sache!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (26. August 2014)

Hillside schrieb:


> Da hat Canyon ja preislich endlich mit Specialized usw. gleichgezogen.



@Hillside: Ich muss dich noch einmal zitieren, nachdem Cube jetzt die neuen Modelle online gestellt hat. Zu denen hat Canyon jetzt definitiv preislich und ausstattungsmäßig aufgeschlossen - ohne den Vorteil des Händlers um die Ecke. Gibt mir zu denken.


----------



## Germox (27. August 2014)

Danke erstmal für eure Hilfe. Also fällt das Spectral schonmal raus Jetzt wird es entweder das Strive AL oder das 2015 Gapstar. Aber ich tendiere klar zum Strive, denn das Bike passt, glaube ich, besser zu meinem Einsatzzweck.  Wie gesagt.......erstmal gehts zur Eurobike.


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (27. August 2014)

Ich schick nachher ein paar Fotos vom canyon stand inklusive strive al  hab halt connäktschions und bin deswegen schon heute auf der Eurobike  

Soll ich irgendwas fragen von euch?


----------



## Sauron1977 (27. August 2014)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Ich schick nachher ein paar Fotos vom canyon stand inklusive strive al  hab halt connäktschions und bin deswegen schon heute auf der Eurobike
> 
> Soll ich irgendwas fragen von euch?


 

Wenn du schon fragst: Bilder und Details vom Nerve CF würden mich sehr interessieren!


----------



## haga67 (27. August 2014)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Ich schick nachher ein paar Fotos vom canyon stand inklusive strive al  hab halt connäktschions und bin deswegen schon heute auf der Eurobike
> 
> Soll ich irgendwas fragen von euch?


Preise und Ausstattungen von Spectral CF und Strive AL wären toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (27. August 2014)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Ich schick nachher ein paar Fotos vom canyon stand inklusive strive al  hab halt connäktschions und bin deswegen schon heute auf der Eurobike
> 
> Soll ich irgendwas fragen von euch?


Fotos der verschiedenen Ausstattungsvarianten vom Strive AL wären interessant


----------



## danie-dani (27. August 2014)

Fotos vom Spectral in dem Alu poliert wären schön.


----------



## 1georg1969 (27. August 2014)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Ich schick nachher ein paar Fotos vom canyon stand inklusive strive al  hab halt connäktschions und bin deswegen schon heute auf der Eurobike
> 
> Soll ich irgendwas fragen von euch?



Für mich und vermutlich viele andere wäre interessant, ob es 2015 vom Spectral AL 27,5 auch noch die Varianten 9.0 oder 9.0 Ex geben wird und ab wann.


----------



## DeLocke (27. August 2014)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Ich schick nachher ein paar Fotos vom canyon stand inklusive strive al  hab halt connäktschions und bin deswegen schon heute auf der Eurobike
> 
> Soll ich irgendwas fragen von euch?



Neues Nerve CF? - wenn ja wann?


----------



## Bonvivant (27. August 2014)

Die Fotos der Hartteile zu sehen, wäre ein Traum in digital 
Merci schon einmal.


----------



## MeisterShredder (27. August 2014)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Ich mach nachher ein paar Fotos vom canyon stand inklusive strive al  hab halt connäktschions und bin deswegen schon heute auf der Eurobike
> 
> Soll ich irgendwas fragen von euch?


Ob es was neues beim Spectral in 29 Zoll gibt würde mich  interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harrybike (27. August 2014)

Hi MeisterShredde,

das Spectral 2015 kommt wohl mit einer einfachen Kettenführung -frag doch mal bitte, ob die für das 2014 nachrüstbar ist, es ist ja dafür vorgesehen.
Verfügbarkeit und Preis wäre natürlich auch klasse 

Dankeschön 
der Harry


----------



## vladokahn (27. August 2014)

MeisterShredder schrieb:


> Ob es was neues beim Spectral in 29 Zoll gibt würde mich  interessieren.



Antwort vom Servicecenter betreff Spectral 29er und PPS:

"Wir freuen uns über Ihr Interesse an unseren Bikes.
Gerne können Sie mir Ihrer Körperdaten durchgeben um Ihnen eine Rahmengröße empfehlen zu können, da wir bedauerlicherweise noch kein genaues Datum haben wann unser PPS System umgestellt wird. Die neuen 2015er Spectral AL 29" Modelle werden voraussichtlich innerhalb der nächsten drei Wochen vorgeführt."

Die Preissteigerung bei Canyon lässt mich zweifeln ob es bei mir nochmal ein Canyon wird...


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2014)

eurobike flyer

sind alle modelle drinnen

https://www.canyon.com/eurobike2014/download/CAN_ProduktFlyer_EN.pdf

fehlt eigentlich nix, nur das Nerve CF

Preise wären jetzt interessant.


----------



## potzblitzer (27. August 2014)

Leider noch ohne Preise..aber trotzdem schon mal hilfreich.


----------



## Britney83 (27. August 2014)

Hi zusammen, 
Täusche ich mich, oder werden die Canyon bikes jedes Jahr im Verhältnis zur Ausstattung teurer?
Zu anderen Versendern (Radon).fehlt mir leider der Vergleich.


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2014)

find nur schad, dass die Alu Strive n bissl kastriert sind im verlgeich zu den Carbon


----------



## felixh. (27. August 2014)

In dem Flyer wird auf einmal die BB Height beim Strive AL/CF mit 340mm angegeben???

Kann doch kaum sein, dass die den Rahmen nochmal geändert haben in der Form - insbesondere beim Carbon? 
In Saalbach hab ich gemessen - und da warens mit den niedrig volumigen 2.3er Reifen eindeutig 345mm... (fand ich ein bisserl hoch - 340 +10 (jetzt sinds auf einmal nur noch 10 - nicht wie bisher 20mmm....). 

Fragt sich jetzt halt mal wirklich was stimmt...


IMHO - echte Tretlagerhöhe 345mm - zumindest mit 170er Fox 36. Mit 160er Pike wärens dann 343.5mm (die Pike baut ja nur 6mm flacher). Unbelastet hat man beim Shapeshifter dann +10mm. +20mm entsprechen dem veränderten Wert durch weniger Sag - also im draufsitzen hat man 20mm Unterschied bei der Tretlagerhöhe..


Dazu gibts jetzt doch 4 Modelle beim Strive AL. 2mal Race, 2mal Standard. Fragt sich halt was die kosten. Das Strive AL 7.0 Race ist ja bis auf den Laufradsatz wohl ident mit dem Strive CF Race 8.0...

Und fragt sich ab wann es das Strive AL gibt.


----------



## vscope (27. August 2014)

Sehr gut:

Strive al 7.0 RaCe
fork / shock rockshox pike rct3 sA 
rockshox monarch plus rc3 debon Air
wheelset dt swiss e1700 spline 2
drivetrain srAm x01
brakes srAm Guide rs

Jetzt muss nur mehr der Preis passen...

Was schätzt ihr. Unter 3000?


----------



## felixh. (27. August 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> find nur schad, dass die Alu Strive n bissl kastriert sind im verlgeich zu den Carbon


Wieso - war doch klar dass die teureren Parts aufs CF kommen. Finds eher verwunderlich dass das Strive AL 7.0 bis auf Laufräder mit dem 8.0 Race ident ist. Aber 7.0 im Namen hat. IMHO sollte es eher Strive AL 8.0 Race heißen... Oder ist es bei Canyon Carbonrahmen normal, dass die Nummer um 1 höher ist, ohne die Ausstattung zu ändern?


----------



## Stevie-79 (27. August 2014)

vscope schrieb:


> Sehr gut:
> 
> Strive al 7.0 RaCe
> fork / shock rockshox pike rct3 sA
> ...


Genau das was ich will. Muss nur noch der Preis stimmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2014)

Leider hamse bei den AL mit den LAufrädern gespart, beim AL 7.0 und 7.0 Race gehört der DT Swiss EX1501 drauf

Wenn der Preis passt wirds wohl ein 7.0, Laufräder wechseln und gut is


----------



## Stefan1992 (27. August 2014)

Steuerrohrlängen Spectral AL 27,5: L=145mm, XL 170mm
Spectral AL 29: L=149mm, XL=184mm

dafuq?


----------



## potzblitzer (27. August 2014)

eher zwischen 3t und 3,5t.


----------



## Sauron1977 (27. August 2014)

Die Urban/Commuter-Modelle sehen aber auch recht cool aus, bin mal gespannt wo die preislich liegen.
Und wtf ist denn jetzt mit Nerve-CF? Nicht fertig geworden rechtzeitig oder unnötige Marketing-machts-spannend-Strategie?


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> eher zwischen 3t und 3,5t.



Ich hoff für das 7.0 auf 2500€, aber wegen des shapeshifters wirds wohl n bissl teurer.

Cube hat dieses jahr interessante preise.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## dj_holgie (27. August 2014)

Bin mal gespannt, ob das Nerve CF jetzt tatsächlich in 27,5" kommt. Aber irgendwie glaube ich nicht dran, das wäre doch schon längst irgendwo durchgesickert?


----------



## Vincy (27. August 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ich hoff für das 7.0 auf 2500€, aber wegen des shapeshifters wirds wohl n bissl teurer.



Für 2500€ hat das AL 7.0 aber viel zu gute Komponenten. 
Wird da eher wohl bei 2800-3000€ liegen.


----------



## Freakrr (27. August 2014)

Von Nerve CF ist nicht mehr zusehen....ist ja auch jetzt eigentlich ein Spectral CF, oder?

http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2014/mtb.html

Flyer:
http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2014/download/CAN_ProduktFlyer_DE.pdf


----------



## Vincy (27. August 2014)

Ja, ist ein Spectral CF 27,5. 

Wer Lesen kann und das Gelesene auch richtig versteht, der ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauron1977 (27. August 2014)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, ob das Nerve CF jetzt tatsächlich in 27,5" kommt. Aber irgendwie glaube ich nicht dran, das wäre doch schon längst irgendwo durchgesickert?


 
Aber was sonst? 26" auf keinen Fall und 29" wenn dann als zusätzliche Variante zu 27,5.
Und ganz wegfallen wird es nicht, Nerve ist doch eigentlich immer DAS gefragteste Allroundbike überhaupt gewesen und gerade das CF wurde mit Lob überschüttet, da nehme ich doch so ein Modell nicht aus der Palette.


----------



## Vincy (27. August 2014)

Das Bessere ist aber des Guten Feind. 
Mich würde es schon ein wenig überraschen, da ja auch das neue Spectral CF und das Strive CF kommen.


----------



## dj_holgie (27. August 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Ja, ist ein Spectral CF 27,5.
> 
> Wer Lesen kann und das Gelesene auch richtig versteht, der ist klar im Vorteil.


Ja dann lest mal. " Das Spectral AL bietet kompromisslose All-Mountain Qualitäten und *positioniert sich perfekt zwischen den Tourenbikes der Nerve Familie und den Enduros der Strive Serie.*".

Das Spectral hat für mich mit 140-150mm FW ein anderen Einsatzbereich als das Tourenbike Nerve mit 120mm bei 26", die größeren Räder fühlen sich ja nochmal nach mehr FW an.

Schade, ein Allround Bike mit 120mm auf 27,5 Rädern hätte ich perfekt gefunden, das Spectral ist mir too much..


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2014)

Hier gibs n paar bilder vom alu strive

http://www.mtb-mag.com/canyon-strive-in-alluminio-nuova-fat-bike-e-spectral-in-carbonio/


----------



## DeLocke (27. August 2014)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, ob das Nerve CF jetzt tatsächlich in 27,5" kommt. Aber irgendwie glaube ich nicht dran, das wäre doch schon längst irgendwo durchgesickert?


Irgendwie hört, liest und sieht man von einem neuen Nerve CF nichts, aber auch gar nichts. Ich denke ja auch nicht das sie eines ihrer besten Modelle einfach so wegfallen lassen.
Das Spectral beschreiben sie ja auch selbst zwischen Strive und Nerve.


----------



## dia-mandt (27. August 2014)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Ja dann lest mal. " Das Spectral AL bietet kompromisslose All-Mountain Qualitäten und *positioniert sich perfekt zwischen den Tourenbikes der Nerve Familie und den Enduros der Strive Serie.*".
> 
> Das Spectral hat für mich mit 140-150mm FW ein anderen Einsatzbereich als das Tourenbike Nerve mit 120mm bei 26", die größeren Räder fühlen sich ja nochmal nach mehr FW an.
> 
> Schade, ein Allround Bike mit 120mm auf 27,5 Rädern hätte ich perfekt gefunden, das Spectral ist mir too much..




Dann nimm doch ein Nerve AL 29 
Zum touren etc. sind die 9er eh ne gute Wahl, finde ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (27. August 2014)

DeLocke schrieb:


> Irgendwie hört, liest und sieht man von einem neuen Nerve CF nichts, aber auch gar nichts. Ich denke ja auch nicht das sie eines ihrer besten Modelle einfach so wegfallen lassen.
> Das Spectral beschreiben sie ja auch selbst zwischen Strive und Nerve.



Zumindestens auf der Eurobike wird dazu nichts präsentiert. Kann ich mir nur vorstellen, dass Canyon nicht soviele Bikes auf einmal auf 27,5" umstellen konnte und das Nerve CF deshalb auf der Strecke blieb. Kommt bestimmt in ein paar Monaten nach dann, sobald der Hr. Scheffer wieder mehr Kapazitäten hat.


----------



## dj_holgie (27. August 2014)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Dann nimm doch ein Nerve AL 29
> Zum touren etc. sind die 9er eh ne gute Wahl, finde ich.



Als Spaß/Trail Bike finde ich 27,5" bei meiner größer viel spaßiger


----------



## Germox (27. August 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Hier gibs n paar bilder vom alu strive
> 
> http://www.mtb-mag.com/canyon-strive-in-alluminio-nuova-fat-bike-e-spectral-in-carbonio/


Ist das, dass Srive 7.0?


----------



## MTB-Max (27. August 2014)

...laut Flyer ist es das AL 7.0, aber laut dem Schriftzug auf dem Podest ist es das 7.0 Race. Ich glaube aber eher ersteres, wenn man sich die Geometrie ansieht.


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (27. August 2014)

Soo Leute, die Bilder kommen später sind nicht viele... Also das nerve cf wird es, so wie es momentan aussieht nicht mehr geben (so die Aussage eines canyon Beraters am Messestand). Ee sagte aber auch dass evtl als mid-season Modell kommen könnte, also später als die anderen. 

Das strive 6.0 kommt mit pike rc sa und Monarch plus r. Dazu gesellen sich ein dt swiss e 1900, ein xt antrieb und slx bremsen (so stehts im Flyer vom Messestand).
Vom spectral hab ich ein Foto in Bronze und 29" glaube.

Also viele Räder hatte canyon nicht da, finde ich. Es war auch alles sehr eng und voll, deswegen hab ich auch wie gesagt kaum Bilder. Aber eins muss ich sagen: das Dude cf und dass lux cf mit rs1 sehen verdammt geil aus!


----------



## Germox (27. August 2014)

Mich hat die RaceFace Kurbel stutzig gemacht, aber so wie das Bike da steht, wird (muss) es mein neues Bike werden.
Hoffe der Preis spielt mit . 2500-2700 Wären echt bombe.


----------



## felixh. (27. August 2014)

Das 7.0 wird eher knapp 3000 kosten, das 6.0 dann wohl 2500-2700. Kanns mir wenn man Spectral Preise anschaut nicht anders vorstellen... Strive wird bei gleicher Austattung eher noch 200-300€ drüber liegen wegen Shapeshifter (und dem Erfolg des CF).


----------



## Germox (27. August 2014)

felixh. schrieb:


> Das 7.0 wird eher knapp 3000 kosten, das 6.0 dann wohl 2500-2700. Kanns mir wenn man Spectral Preise anschaut nicht anders vorstellen... Strive wird bei gleicher Austattung eher noch 200-300€ drüber liegen wegen Shapeshifter (und dem Erfolg des CF).



Man wird doch nochmal träumen dürfen: )
Aber das Radon Slide 9.0 HD ist schon ne Preisnsage.... Hoffen wir mal, das sich Canyon nicht lumpen lässt.


----------



## Micha382 (27. August 2014)

Mal ne Frage.
Mein Bruder(1,86/90SL) will das Spectral 7.0 EX.
2014 wäre es ganz klar L gewesen bei nem Reach von 440 bzw. M von nur 415mm.
Jetzt hat das M ja 430mm und das L 455mm. 
Was würdet ihr für ne Größe empfehlen? Müsste beides gehen oder?


----------



## mamu89 (27. August 2014)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage.
> Mein Bruder(1,86/90SL) will das Spectral 7.0 EX.
> 2014 wäre es ganz klar L gewesen bei nem Reach von 440 bzw. M von nur 415mm.
> Jetzt hat das M ja 430mm und das L 455mm.
> Was würdet ihr für ne Größe empfehlen? Müsste beides gehen oder?



bin zwar noch nicht auf dem spectral gesessen, allerdings bin ich auch 1,86 und hab sl90, würde aber nie auf die Idee kommen ein M zu nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (27. August 2014)

mamu89 schrieb:


> bin zwar noch nicht auf dem spectral gesessen, allerdings bin ich auch 1,86 und hab sl90, würde aber nie auf die Idee kommen ein M zu nehmen


Bin 1,85. Hab jetzt nen 7.0ex in L bestellt. Meine SL ist 88-89.
Nen Kollege fährt nen 2014er - auch in L. Er ist 1,86 und hat fast die gleiche SL.
In M würde ich keins von beiden haben wollen. Hab mich auf dem 2014er in L sofort zu hause gefühlt (War in Koblenz ne Runde auf dem Parkplatz unterwegs und ne Proberunde auf dem bike vom Kollegen war auch drin).
Um die Geometrieänderungen 2015 mache ich mir keine Sorgen. Wird mir passen und gefallen! Liefertermin ist KW 46.....ich werd mich wohl mal bald ins Wartezimmer verdrücken müssen


----------



## mfleschler (27. August 2014)

Bin 184cm und habe auch L bestellt.


----------



## vscope (28. August 2014)

@MonstaBomba24-7 hast die strive al preise erfragt?


----------



## CorollaG6 (28. August 2014)

Gibt es schon irgendwelche Infos zum 2015er DHX?
Bisher habe ich nichts finden können.


----------



## Boardi05 (28. August 2014)

CorollaG6 schrieb:


> Gibt es schon irgendwelche Infos zum 2015er DHX?
> Bisher habe ich nichts finden können.



Hier gibs n paar Infos

http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2014/download/CAN_ProduktFlyer_DE.pdf


----------



## felixh. (28. August 2014)

Jip - im Gegensatz zum alten eindeutig neuer längerer Rahmen. Aber weiterhin 26". Etwa 3cm mehr Reach im Vergleich zum 2014er... Eindeutig ein Schritt vorwärts IMHO und nun eher ein DH- als ein Parkbike von der Geo her.


----------



## M.C (28. August 2014)

felixh. schrieb:


> Aber weiterhin 26".




Da wird dann wahrscheinlich für 2016 was komplett Neues in 27,5 kommen!


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (28. August 2014)

vscope schrieb:


> @MonstaBomba24-7 hast die strive al preise erfragt?


Die Preise stehen noch gar nicht fest (laut einem canyon Mitarbeiter). Wie bei vielen anderen Modellen auch nicht. Er sagte aber dass das 6.0 er strive den Einstieg macht und nicht   "soo teuer wird


----------



## speichenquaeler (28. August 2014)

felixh. schrieb:


> Jip - im Gegensatz zum alten eindeutig neuer längerer Rahmen. Aber weiterhin 26". Etwa 3cm mehr Reach im Vergleich zum 2014er... Eindeutig ein Schritt vorwärts IMHO und nun eher ein DH- als ein Parkbike von der Geo her.


 

Das kann ich nur begrüßen. Meine Physiognomie (Sitzriese 185cm, SL 81cm) leidet bei Canyon etwas unter den relativen kurzen Reach der DHX-Serie. Ich hatte letztens in Koblenz das DHX ind M und L gefahren und festgestellt, dass M viel zu kurz und L tendenziell zu groß ist.

Ich hoffe in 2015 kann ich ein DHX in richtiger Geo holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (28. August 2014)

*Spectral CF*


----------



## SmellsLikeMe (28. August 2014)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Die Preise stehen noch gar nicht fest (laut einem canyon Mitarbeiter). Wie bei vielen anderen Modellen auch nicht. Er sagte aber dass das 6.0 er strive den Einstieg macht und nicht   "soo teuer wird



== Immer noch nicht? :O
Ich hänge seit 48h auf der Canyon Website ab und warte das endlich der 'Vorbestellen-Button' leuchtet.


----------



## MTB-Max (28. August 2014)

Kurze Frage: Ist denn "nur" das Strive AL 7.0 zu sehen? Was ist denn mit den "Race"-Modellen?


----------



## Chrisinger (28. August 2014)

Finde das Grand Canyon CF 5.9 auch echt interessant. Bin mal auf den Preis gespannt


----------



## Vincy (28. August 2014)

*Strive AL 7.0*





*Nerve AL 9.0*





*Dude CF 9.0* *SL*





*Spectral CF 9.0 EX*





*Spectral AL 9.9 EX
*




*Strive CF 9.0 Team "Joe Barnes"*

*

*

*Lux CF 9.9 Team
*




*Torque DHX Flashzone*


----------



## deralteser (28. August 2014)

Das Specki AL29 ist ein schickes Ding! Wow!
Danke für die Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (29. August 2014)

Canyon HP is offline, vllt sind heut abend alle Modelle online


----------



## Boardi05 (29. August 2014)

Strive AL 2500€ bis 3300€


----------



## Daniel1982 (29. August 2014)

Passt Radon ist dank augenkrebs design beim Slide raus !
umsomehr freu ich mich jetzt über das Struve AL Farbe und Designs + PL top.
Wird zeit das es Januar bzw Februar wird!!!


----------



## mamu89 (29. August 2014)

immer noch kein spectral cf auf der hp


----------



## mamu89 (29. August 2014)

Daniel1982 schrieb:


> Passt Radon ist dank augenkrebs design beim Slide raus !


 
stimmt!


----------



## mfleschler (29. August 2014)

das strife alu und die spectral 29,er sind online. ich habe mir vor paar tagen das speci 27,5 in polished bestellt, hmmmm, das geile blau beim 29er oder stealth würde mir eher zusagen...kostet aber auch 200 mehr....
strive alu is mir glaub zu schwer für berghoch


----------



## 1georg1969 (29. August 2014)

Hat jemand ne Vermutung warum die aktuell auf der Canyon HP mit "coming soon" versehenen Topmodelle Nerve AL 9.0 SL und Spectral AL 9.9 SL  ca. 1000.- Euro mehr kosten werden wie die jeweils nächst niedrigere Ausstattungsvariante?


----------



## canelon (29. August 2014)

Haben doch die neue XTR, weiss aber nicht was sonst den aufpreis rechtfertigt... evtl Di2?


----------



## Boardi05 (29. August 2014)

1georg1969 schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Vermutung warum die aktuell auf der Canyon HP mit "coming soon" versehenen Topmodelle Nerve AL 9.0 SL und Spectral AL 9.9 SL  ca. 1000.- Euro mehr kosten werden wie die jeweils nächst niedrigere Ausstattungsvariante?



Die coming soon haben alle die neue XTR, einige normal, einige mit Di2, die scheint wohl sehr teuer zu sein und noch nicht lieferbar.


----------



## Guru (29. August 2014)

In der aktuellen Freeride schneidet übrigens der Fatbar von Renthal mit Abstand am schlechtesten bei der Haltbarkeit ab - trotz recht hohen Gewichts. Canyon verbaut den ja gerne bei den Topmodellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (29. August 2014)

Guru schrieb:


> In der aktuellen Freeride schneidet übrigens der Fatbar von Renthal mit Abstand am schlechtesten bei der Haltbarkeit ab - trotz recht hohen Gewichts. Canyon verbaut den ja gerne bei den Topmodellen...



Egal, der Bling Bling Faktor steigt dafür!


----------



## M.C (29. August 2014)

Wenn der "Fatbar" bei Sam Hill im WC gehalten hat, wird er auch bei euch halten  !


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## Guru (29. August 2014)

Nur dass Sam Hill wahrscheinlich alle paar Wochen alles wechselt 

Will den Test nicht überbewerten. Aber dennoch nicht uninteressant, gerade wenn man ein Radl gut hernimmt und ein paar Saisons lang fährt.


----------



## vscope (29. August 2014)

Renthal kommt sicher vom Fabien Barell. Der hat die mit ins Boot geholt bei Canyon...


----------



## M.C (29. August 2014)

Strive AL Modelle online!

M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## vscope (29. August 2014)

Schon bestellt  Von Strive CF 8 Race auf Strive AL 7 Race gewechselt.
Mir sind die breiteren E1900 Felgen eh lieber. Und die 900Gramm mehr machens net aus.


----------



## SmellsLikeMe (29. August 2014)

Habe das Strive AL 6.0 vorbestellt. Lieber hätte ich von den Daten jedoch das 7.0 Race. Nur 11 Gänge? Wie seht ihr das? Kann ein Hobby-Spaß Fahrer damit auskommen? Mein bisheriges Canyon aus 2009 hat 27...
Bisher habe ich keine Erfahrung mit 11 Gängen.


----------



## Stevie-79 (29. August 2014)

Mir reichen 11 gänge locker, und ich fahre erst seit 6 Monaten mtb.


----------



## freeridefritz (29. August 2014)

Ist das neue Strive jetzt 26 Zoll oder 27,5 ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (29. August 2014)

freeridefritz schrieb:


> Ist das neue Strive jetzt 26 Zoll oder 27,5 ??



Ist nicht ernst gemeint oder?!?


----------



## freeridefritz (29. August 2014)

Mein Gott, es steht halt nirgends .... Vermutlich 27,5? Lasst mich nicht dumm sterben...


----------



## M.C (29. August 2014)

Ist es so schwer eine normale Antwort zu geben?

27,5!

M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## Boardi05 (29. August 2014)

Seit über nem Jahr wird gerätselt wie das neue 650B Strive ausschauen wird und was unter dem "Shape your Ride" Verhüterli sich verbirgt. 

Sicher es steht eigentlich nirgends, aber es stellt ja auch keiner mehr n 26" Bike vor.


----------



## maxl82 (29. August 2014)

Warum passen die Komponenten die im Produktflyer angegeben sind nicht mit den Strive Al Modellen zusammen die jetzt online sind.... Was soll der Schmarrn????


----------



## Boardi05 (29. August 2014)

maxl82 schrieb:


> Warum passen die Komponenten die im Produktflyer angegeben sind nicht mit den Strive Al Modellen zusammen die jetzt online sind.... Was soll der Schmarrn????


Was passt da nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (29. August 2014)

Nabend,

wieso funktioniert denn der Rechner für die Rahmengröße nicht? Ich will das Strive 7.0 AL Race ordern doch leider weiß ich nicht welche größe ich nehmen soll


----------



## maxl82 (29. August 2014)

Die Gabeln, Bremsen, Laufräder etc... Vergleicht einfach.


----------



## Boardi05 (29. August 2014)

maxl82 schrieb:


> Die Gabeln, Bremsen, Laufräder etc... Vergleicht einfach.



Eine Gabel passt da nicht, das kleine Race hat halt statt ner fox ne pike drinnen, rest passt doch. Bremsen hamse alle wie im Flyer und Laufräder auch


----------



## maxl82 (29. August 2014)

Nein, bei einem sinds xt statt Sram, usw.


----------



## M.C (29. August 2014)

Bleibt mal locker 

Warten noch ein paar Tage dann wird alles so sein wie sich's gehört!


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## Guru (29. August 2014)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> wieso funktioniert denn der Rechner für die Rahmengröße nicht? Ich will das Strive 7.0 AL Race ordern doch leider weiß ich nicht welche größe ich nehmen soll



Der Rechner ist noch nicht angepasst an die neuen Modelle. Lass dich per Telefon beraten, die helfen da recht unkompliziert.


----------



## Haukejunior (29. August 2014)

Alles klar dann muss ich wohl mal anrufen. Erreiche ich überhaupt jemanden oder sind die alle auf der Eurobike?


----------



## Boardi05 (29. August 2014)

maxl82 schrieb:


> Nein, bei einem sinds xt statt Sram, usw.



also bei den AL stimmt alles, SLX das kleine und XT das große, die beiden Race haben Sram bremsen, da stimmt alles mit dem Eurobikeflyer überein.


----------



## shield (30. August 2014)

Aber die Bikes sind erst ab Februar lieferbar - stimmt das?
(Stand so in der verfügbarkeitstabelle)


----------



## vscope (30. August 2014)

Jup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (31. August 2014)




----------



## Kekzy (31. August 2014)

geht durch die race geo beim strive viel Agilität verloren? ich hätte lieber die Standard geo aber 1x11 antrieb...


----------



## Daniel1982 (31. August 2014)

Brauche Entscheidungshilfe Strive Al oder doch spectral Al 7.0 ex ich bin mir mit 1 x11 noch nicht so einig fahre im aktuellen bike noch 3x 9 .
Was meint ihr ?


----------



## Haukejunior (31. August 2014)

Kommt drauf an was du mit dem Bike vor hast.


----------



## Daniel1982 (31. August 2014)

Traillastige Touren zwischen 25 und 50 km mit 500 bis 1100 hm .
Geschwindigkeit kaum erwähnenswert .
Fahre zurzeit noch 3x9 .
Finde das Spetral AL grad mit RS Fahrwerk e top bike .
Bin mir halt bei 1x11 unsicher .


----------



## blackbike__ (31. August 2014)

Daniel1982 schrieb:


> Traillastige Touren zwischen 25 und 50 km mit 500 bis 1100 hm .
> Geschwindigkeit kaum erwähnenswert .
> Fahre zurzeit noch 3x9 .
> Finde das Spetral AL grad mit RS Fahrwerk e top bike .
> Bin mir halt bei 1x11 unsicher .


Ich fahr das Spectral seit 2 Wochen (ich liebe es) mit 2-fach und werde jetzt auf 1-fach umbauen, allerdings mit 28-er KB. Ich faher ebenfalls traillastige Touren. Daher wird mir in den dicken Gängen kaum was fehlen - das wäre eher bei Fortsautobahn bergab der Fall und die vermeide ich wo immer es geht ;-). Bergauf habe ich mit 28 die gleiche Übersetzung wie jetzt bei 2-fach und zudem läuft das Speci so genial ruhig und leicht bergauf, adss die Übersetzung irgendwie nebensächlich wird. Und ich finde 2-fach nicht wirklich gelungen - man schaltet zwar weniger als bei 3-fach aber gefühlt immer in den blödesten Momenten (wo man bei 3-fach das mittlere Kettenblatt nimmt und gut ist...).
Solltest Du dennoch 2-fach wollen und das EX kaufen: hier steht dann in Kürze x0 2-fach Schaltwerk, Umwerfer und Trigger zum Verkauf, falls Interesse einfach Nachricht.


----------



## Daniel1982 (31. August 2014)

Also bei meiner jetzigen 3x9 fahr ich überwiegend das mittlere vordere Blatt nur in langen bzw steilen Anstiegen benutz ich den kleinsten Gang ich hab etwas die Angst mit 1x11 keinen Berg mehr hoch zukommen da ich kein vergleich hab .
Aber die Option das vordere Kettenblatt bei 1x11 zu wechseln besteht ja auch .


----------



## blackbike__ (31. August 2014)

Ohne Wechsel auf 30 oder 28 wirst Du vermutlich wirklich keinen Spaß haben


----------



## Daniel1982 (31. August 2014)

Ist das 30 Kettenblatt nicht das kleinste erhältliche für die x1 ?
Oder verbaust du was anderes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackbike__ (31. August 2014)

Du kannst den Spider tauschen, dann funktionieren auch die xx1 Blätter, die es bis 28 gibt. Oder Du fährst Spiderless (z.B. absolut black), letzeres werde ich vermutlich machen - kostet etwas weniger und sieht gut aus.


----------



## Guru (31. August 2014)

Daniel1982 schrieb:


> Also bei meiner jetzigen 3x9 fahr ich überwiegend das mittlere vordere Blatt nur in langen bzw steilen Anstiegen benutz ich den kleinsten Gang ich hab etwas die Angst mit 1x11 keinen Berg mehr hoch zukommen da ich kein vergleich hab .
> Aber die Option das vordere Kettenblatt bei 1x11 zu wechseln besteht ja auch .



Allerdings wird bei deiner 3x9 das größte Ritzel vermutlich keine 42 Zähne haben, korrekt? Sondern 34? 36? Den Unterschied sollte man nicht übersehen.


----------



## Daniel1982 (31. August 2014)

Ich geh davon aus !
Ich glaub ist ein 36 er .


----------



## Chrisinger (31. August 2014)

Also ich fahr vorne ein 32 Blatt, vorher war ein 34er drauf. Komm damit überall hoch mit meinem Torque

30 oder 28 ist schon sehr klein und würde ich persönlich nur in den Alpen fahren


----------



## Daniel1982 (31. August 2014)

Also mit 30 bzw 32 kettenblatt steht dem tourenfahren nichts im Weg.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (31. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

weis jemand, ab wann die 2015ner Hardtails auf die Hompage kommen? 

Gruß Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## louismann (31. August 2014)

Wird wohl jetzt im September online sein. Noch sind ja etliche Hardtails erhältlich. Im Produkt Flyer stehen schon die Änderungen für 2015 drin. Leider nicht die Farben!


----------



## deralteser (31. August 2014)

Ich steh auf whiskey brown. Lecker lecker


----------



## Britney83 (2. September 2014)

Mal eine Frage zu den urban Modellen:
Kann man da einen Gepäckträger nachrüsten -zumindest theoretisch?
Gibt's eine Möglichkeit Gepäck ranzupacken (Halter für Satteltaschen)?

Grüße
Joe


----------



## Bonvivant (2. September 2014)

Bei den Commuter Modellen sollen die Gepäcktaschen direkt am Schutzblech montiert werden können. Wie viel Gepäck das sein darf, ist afaik noch nicht kommuniziert. Ansonsten ginge vermutlich die Befestigung mittels Adaptern an Achse und Sitzrohr. Ich warte einfach, was noch an Infos kommt.


----------



## 1georg1969 (3. September 2014)

Mal ne Frage an die Bauteilfachleute:
============================
Das Spectral 8.0 AL (2015) kostet ja 2699.-. 
Ist der Preis für die verbauten Teile in Ordnung oder sind da irgendwelche Teile 
verbaut die qualitätsmäßig nicht stimmig zu den restlichen Bauteilen hineinpassen?
Danke vorab für jeglichen kurzen Infos.


----------



## louismann (3. September 2014)

1georg1969 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Bauteilfachleute:
> ============================
> Das Spectral 8.0 AL (2015) kostet ja 2699.-.
> Ist der Preis für die verbauten Teile in Ordnung oder sind da irgendwelche Teile
> ...




Also die Federgabel bekommst Du für evtl. 800€, den Dämpfer für um die 200€, Die Sattelstütze für 250€, den LRS für 600€, die Reifen für 60€, die Schaltung für 75€, die Bremsen für 220€, die Kurbel für 150€, das Lager für 25€, die Kassette für 50€, die Kette für 20€, den Umwerfer für 30€, Lenker und Vorbau für 100€, Sattel für 50€ sind in Summer 2630€!!

Ohne Griffe und Rahmen!

Ja, der Preis geht glaube ich in Ordnung


----------



## 1georg1969 (4. September 2014)

louismann schrieb:


> Also die Federgabel bekommst Du für evtl. 800€, den Dämpfer für um die 200€, Die Sattelstütze für 250€, den LRS für 600€, die Reifen für 60€, die Schaltung für 75€, die Bremsen für 220€, die Kurbel für 150€, das Lager für 25€, die Kassette für 50€, die Kette für 20€, den Umwerfer für 30€, Lenker und Vorbau für 100€, Sattel für 50€ sind in Summer 2630€!!
> 
> Ohne Griffe und Rahmen!
> 
> Ja, der Preis geht glaube ich in Ordnung



Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort. Der Preis ist Megasuper, ich meinte mit meiner Frage auch eher, ob man da gleich was rausschmeißen müßte (z.B Laufräder, Innenlager etc.)  weil es extrem defektanfällig ist.


----------



## louismann (4. September 2014)

Morgen,
Ich weiß ja nicht, wo du überall rumfahren möchtest, aber ich würde das Rad so lassen, die Komponenten sind durchweg top!

Natürlich geht es immer noch besser und teuerer, aber dann kannst du gleich ein höheres Modell kaufen.


----------



## 1georg1969 (4. September 2014)

louismann schrieb:


> Morgen,
> Ich weiß ja nicht, wo du überall rumfahren möchtest, aber ich würde das Rad so lassen, die Komponenten sind durchweg top!
> 
> Natürlich geht es immer noch besser und teuerer, aber dann kannst du gleich ein höheres Modell kaufen.



Neee ändern will ich freiwillig erstmal natürlich nix...nach 100 mm XC 26" Fully wird das Specki von mir wohl erstmal noch nicht an die Grenzen gebracht. Bin das 2014´er Modell einen Tag auf Mallorca ausgiebig im Gelände gefahren...mehr als Genial.


----------



## Skeletor23 (5. September 2014)

Daniel1982 schrieb:


> Also bei meiner jetzigen 3x9 fahr ich überwiegend das mittlere vordere Blatt nur in langen bzw steilen Anstiegen benutz ich den kleinsten Gang ich hab etwas die Angst mit 1x11 keinen Berg mehr hoch zukommen da ich kein vergleich hab .
> Aber die Option das vordere Kettenblatt bei 1x11 zu wechseln besteht ja auch .



Man sollte auch die Folgekosten bedenken. z.B. X1 Kassette 300 Euro. Oder mim Schaltwerk in nem Stock hängen bleiben...ebenfalls ca. 300 Euro 

Dann nehm ich mir lieber ne SLX oder XT 2fach. Da kann ich auch mal ne günstige Kassette für 30-50 Euro fahren. Schaltwerk ebenfalls. Und Ersatzlaufrad braucht auch keinen Spezialfreilauf.

1x11 probiere ich erst aus wenn es insgesamt halbwegs bezahlbar wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeletor23 (5. September 2014)

1georg1969 schrieb:


> Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort. Der Preis ist Megasuper, ich meinte mit meiner Frage auch eher, ob man da gleich was rausschmeißen müßte (z.B Laufräder, Innenlager etc.)  weil es extrem defektanfällig ist.



Eventuell die Fox 32 gegen ne Pike tauschen.


----------



## jo2302 (5. September 2014)

Wo bleiben die Nerve AL 29 2015er? arar!


----------



## Skeletor23 (6. September 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> SLX passt auch gut. Is halt bisschen schwerer. Funktional aber fast gleichauf mit XT. Das beste Upgrade gibts halt bei den Laufrädern. Wenn du grundsätzlich das Geld hast würd ich zum 8.0 raten. Über einen Wechsel der Gabel zu Anfang würd ich trotzdem noch nachdenken. Neu und ungefähren kriegst die talas sicher gut Weg und hast bei der Anschaffung der Pike dann die Möglichkeit gleich die RCT3 zu nehmen. Ohne großen finanziellen Verlust. Evtl sogar Nullsumme. Und der Unterschied von der Talas zur Pike ist eklatant



Jetzt weiß ich immer noch nicht was ich machen soll....die Fox fahren oder ne Pike RCT3 Solo Air mit 150. ich befürchte das die Pike halt ohne Absenkung im Uphill sehr viel schlechter ist... Will das Ding auch auf Touren fahren. Alternativ ginge auch ne Revelation RCT3 mit 140.


----------



## potzblitzer (6. September 2014)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich immer noch nicht was ich machen soll....die Fox fahren oder ne Pike RCT3 Solo Air mit 150. ich befürchte das die Pike halt ohne Absenkung im Uphill sehr viel schlechter ist... Will das Ding auch auf Touren fahren. Alternativ ginge auch ne Revelation RCT3 mit 140.



Bin selber Tourenfahrer und das mit ner 170er Lyrik SoloAir lange Zeit  Die Pike ohne Absenkung bin ich aber auch schon paar mal auf Touren gefahren. Absolut problemlos! Ich denke ne Absenkung braucht man wirklich nur im aplinen Gelände bei steilen Asphaltrampen, die sich hinziehen. So oder so würde ich immer die Performance der Pike einer 32er Fox vorziehen. Da liegen bergab einfach Welten dazwischen! Und das Spectral will ja vor allem auch bergab bewegt werden, ist ja kein XC Bike.


----------



## Skeletor23 (6. September 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Bin selber Tourenfahrer und das mit ner 170er Lyrik SoloAir lange Zeit  Die Pike ohne Absenkung bin ich aber auch schon paar mal auf Touren gefahren. Absolut problemlos! Ich denke ne Absenkung braucht man wirklich nur im aplinen Gelände bei steilen Asphaltrampen, die sich hinziehen. So oder so würde ich immer die Performance der Pike einer 32er Fox vorziehen. Da liegen bergab einfach Welten dazwischen! Und das Spectral will ja vor allem auch bergab bewegt werden, ist ja kein XC Bike.



Joa mal sehen . Ich wollt's schon als Allrounder nutzen und damit auch CC Touren fahren. Ich denke ich werde die Pike mal ausprobieren... Schwerer ist sie ja schon mal nicht und bergauf sollte gehen. Mit Absenkung gibts ja keine 150er


----------



## vscope (6. September 2014)

ich merk keinen gravierenden unterschied bergauf zwischein meinem 14.5 kg enduro mit 170 federweg und meinem 11 kilo hardtail. bergab sehrwohl


----------



## dj_holgie (7. September 2014)

vscope schrieb:


> ich merk keinen gravierenden unterschied bergauf zwischein meinem 14.5 kg enduro mit 170 federweg und meinem 11 kilo hardtail. bergab sehrwohl




Stimmt, mehr Gewicht ist von Vorteil bergauf. Beim letzten Marathon sind deshalb auch alle mit 200 MM DH Bikes gefahren.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (7. September 2014)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Stimmt, mehr Gewicht ist von Vorteil bergauf. Beim letzten Marathon sind deshalb auch alle mit 200 MM DH Bikes gefahren.


----------



## vscope (7. September 2014)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Stimmt, mehr Gewicht ist von Vorteil bergauf. Beim letzten Marathon sind deshalb auch alle mit 200 MM DH Bikes gefahren.



schlaumeier... ein dh bike hat ja auch eine reine berab geo... wenig antisquat... ein modernes enduro dagegen tritt sich im sitzen nahezu antriebsneutral.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (7. September 2014)

vscope schrieb:


> schlaumeier... ein dh bike hat ja auch eine reine berab geo... wenig antisquat... ein modernes enduro dagegen tritt sich im sitzen nahezu antriebsneutral.


Auch ein Enduro hat als Geo ein Kompromiss zwischen Downhill und Uphill Perfomance, wohingegen ein Race Bike kompromisslos auf Vortrieb optimiert ist. Und 3Kg mehr oder weniger merkt man am Berg. Aber wir schweifen vom Thema ab.


----------



## M.C (7. September 2014)

Ich merke bergauf sehr wohl einen Unterschied zwischen meinem 29er Hardtail und 26er Enduro!
Sind fast zwei Welten.

M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## Canyon-Freak (7. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Gibt es eigentlich schon Bilder von den 2015ner Hardtails, vorallem die Carbonversionen würden mich interresieren.

Danke & Gruß


----------



## xe4500 (8. September 2014)

In Post 440 dem Link folgen, da gibt es ein Bild vom Grand Canyon CF 5.9.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Vince Vega (17. September 2014)

Hat eventuell jemand Infos ab wann die DHX Modelle verfügbar sein werden?


----------



## speichenquaeler (17. September 2014)

Vince Vega schrieb:


> Hat eventuell jemand Infos ab wann die DHX Modelle verfügbar sein werden?


 
is' auch ein Anliegen meinerseits..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (17. September 2014)




----------



## Mountsven (17. September 2014)

Tolles Video !


----------



## Germox (17. September 2014)

Ja... echt tolles Video. Leider noch sooooo lang bis das Strive AL endlich kommt. Hat hier noch jemand vorbestellt und wenn ja, welche Version.  Meins wird das 6.0Race.... Freu


----------



## Dittie (17. September 2014)

Warst du mal probesitzen?
Merkt man den Unterschied zwischen der Uphill und Downhill-Geo wirklich so krass wie immer behauptet wird?


----------



## Germox (17. September 2014)

Es ging mir nicht um die Race Geo, sondern viel mehr um die Ausstattung, sprich SRAM 1x11 und RockShox  Fahrewerk und natürlich um  den Preis. Mit der Geo kann ich mich wohl anfreunden.  Bin eh mehr schnell ,als technisch unterwegs 
Hab das Bike nur auf der Eurobike begutachtet. Leider gabs da kein Peobesitzen usw.


----------



## Dittie (17. September 2014)

Meine Frage zielte weniger auf die Race Geo als auf die verstellbare Geo durch den Shapeshifter ab.
Aber wenn du nicht drauf gesessen hast, hat sich die Frage eh erübrigt.
Bin am überlegen mir das 6.0 zu kaufen, da ich kein 1x11 will.
Saß denn überhaupt schonmal jemand drauf?


----------



## filiale (17. September 2014)

ich saß mal drauf, in Koblenz Vorort, vor ca 3 Wochen. Allerdings war der Shifter nicht eingestellt und konnte nicht testen


----------



## Germox (17. September 2014)

Bin vorher 2x10 gefahren und ich weiss nicht. ....war nicht die Erleuchtung. Wo man bei 3x10 zum Beispiel das mittlere Kettenblatt gefahren hat ist man bei 2x10 viel zu viel am hin und herschalten. 
Bin nen Bike eines Kumpels, mit 1x11 gefahren und einfach top.  Das einzige..  er hatte das 34. Kettenblatt gegen ein 32. getauscht.


----------



## Dittie (17. September 2014)

Werde wohl auch demnächst mal nach Koblenz müssen..
Ich bin noch nie 1x11 gefahren, kann deshalb nicht einschätzen wie ich damit zurecht kommen würde.
Aber die Ersatzteilpreise kann ich einschätzen  und die sind mir deutlich zu hoch.


----------



## Germox (17. September 2014)

Da hast du natürlich Recht,stolze Preise!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manitou1974 (18. September 2014)

Wann will canyon denn mal die neuen hardtails cf slx 29 heraus bringen. Oder gibt es keine  Veränderungen zu 2014 er Modellen?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (18. September 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


>



Was ist denn das für ein Bike? Strive oder Spectral? Ich würde ja spontan auf Spectral tippen, auch weil die Gabelrohre nach 32 mm Durchmesser ausschauen. Vielleicht muss ich aber auch nur meine Brille putzen...


----------



## kommaklar (18. September 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Bike? Strive oder Spectral? Ich würde ja spontan auf Spectral tippen, auch weil die Gabelrohre nach 32 mm Durchmesser ausschauen. Vielleicht muss ich aber auch nur meine Brille putzen...


Strive... Bei Minute 2:30 sieht man auch den "Shapeshifter"


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (18. September 2014)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Strive... Bei Minute 2:30 sieht man auch den "Shapeshifter"



Okay, danke. Scheint Carbon zu sein, sehe zumindest keine Schweißnähte.


----------



## thomasf (23. September 2014)

Die neuen hardtails wären interessant


----------



## zichl (23. September 2014)

Meine Dame hat sich gestern das strive al 6.0 bestellt, allerdings steh ich vor einem Rätsel was die tretlager und naben angeht. Hat das strive jetzt Pressfit oder hollowtech II? 
Bei den naben würde mich interessieren ob die normale bremsaufnahmen mit 6 schrauben haben oder evtl centerlock? 

Leider habe ich dazu keine wirklichen Informationen gefunden. 

MfG


----------



## Jason13 (23. September 2014)

Das müsste ein press fit Innenlager sein mit einer hollowtech 2 Kurbel. 
Guck mal bei Bike components, da gibt's solch ein Innenlager, dann sieht du was ich meine. 
Gruß sebastian


----------



## zichl (23. September 2014)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Das müsste ein press fit Innenlager sein mit einer hollowtech 2 Kurbel.
> Guck mal bei Bike components, da gibt's solch ein Innenlager, dann sieht du was ich meine.
> Gruß sebastian


Meinst du sowas? https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...Xeh08LvXlaEQlEvGg&sig2=InSOwOONw9Z8suUs1ujWaQ

Auf dem einem Detailbild der Kurbel, beim strive 6.0, sieht man doch eine schraubbares Lager oder? Die Pressfit haben diese Verzahnung doch alle nicht, oder? Deshalb bin ich etwas irritiert. 

Das mit centerlock würde mich auch noch sehr interessieren.


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. September 2014)

Bei dem Detailbild des Vorderrades, bzw. der Pike würde ich mal auf 6Loch Bremsscheibe tippen.

Der verbaute LRS ist auch meines Wissens nach nur als 6-Loch Variante erhältlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (23. September 2014)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Bei dem Detailbild des Vorderrades, bzw. der Pike würde ich mal auf 6Loch Bremsscheibe tippen.
> 
> Der verbaute LRS ist auch meines Wissens nach nur als 6-Loch Variante erhältlich.


Ah ok, super, danke . Das hatte ich dann wohl vollkommen übersehen.


----------



## tomtom1986 (23. September 2014)

Weiss man eigentlich schon was das Torque DHX für Laufradgröße bekommt? Noch 26" oder schon 27,5"


----------



## Jason13 (23. September 2014)

zichl schrieb:


> Meinst du sowas? https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...Xeh08LvXlaEQlEvGg&sig2=InSOwOONw9Z8suUs1ujWaQ
> 
> Auf dem einem Detailbild der Kurbel, beim strive 6.0, sieht man doch eine schraubbares Lager oder? Die Pressfit haben diese Verzahnung doch alle nicht, oder? Deshalb bin ich etwas irritiert.
> 
> Das mit centerlock würde mich auch noch sehr interessieren.


Ich hab eben geguckt.. Da is ne race face Kurbel in einem 73mm Bsa Lager drin. 
Also kein hollowtech und kein pressfit. Wobei eine Shimano Kurbel also HT II such rein passen müsste. 

Gruß sebastian


----------



## zichl (23. September 2014)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Ich hab eben geguckt.. Da is ne race face Kurbel in einem 73mm Bsa Lager drin.
> Also kein hollowtech und kein pressfit. Wobei eine Shimano Kurbel also HT II such rein passen müsste.
> 
> Gruß sebastian


Ja Sorry, ich meinte natürlich hollowtech kompatibel. BSA wollte mir vorhin einfach nicht einfallen.  Das finde ich aber echt positiv nachdem fast alle auf Pressfit umsteigen. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## mohlo (24. September 2014)

Germox schrieb:


> Ja... echt tolles Video. Leider noch sooooo lang bis das Strive AL endlich kommt. Hat hier noch jemand vorbestellt und wenn ja, welche Version.  Meins wird das 6.0Race.... Freu


Habe am Montag auch das Strive AL 6.0 Race bestellt. "M" bei einer Körpergröße von 182cm und 86cm Schrittlänge. Ich werde das Bike aber noch mal im November probesitzen. Welche Größe hast Du denn geordert?


----------



## Don.Coyote (24. September 2014)

tomtom1986 schrieb:


> Weiss man eigentlich schon was das Torque DHX für Laufradgröße bekommt? Noch 26" oder schon 27,5"



26"
http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2014/download/CAN_ProduktFlyer_DE.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomtom1986 (24. September 2014)

Don.Coyote schrieb:


> 26"
> http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2014/download/CAN_ProduktFlyer_DE.pdf


Versteh ich nicht warum keiner der Versender auf den 27,5“ Zug aufspringt.


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. September 2014)

Macht YT doch.


----------



## tomtom1986 (24. September 2014)

bist du da sicher so weit ich weiß haben die nur mal nen 27,5“ Proto aus Carbon gemacht aber noch nichts fixes für 2015


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. September 2014)

Soweit ich weiß soll ein 27,5" kommen, jedoch ist die Produktpalette 2015 noch nicht vorgestellt.


----------



## 1georg1969 (25. September 2014)

Guten Morgen,

was passiert 2015 eigentlich mit den Nerve AL 29" Modellen?

Da steht aktuell nichts auf der Canyon Homepage (nur die 2014´er Modelle werden reduziert verkauft).

Kommen da im Jahresverlauf noch neue Modelle oder wird diese Baureihe eingestellt?

Weiß da jemand was wie es mit der Nerve 29´er Baureihe weitergeht?


----------



## Britney83 (26. September 2014)

Ich hab hört, dass es bei den 2015 Bikes zu starken Lieferverzögerungen kommt? Weiß da jemand was?


----------



## gunznoc (26. September 2014)

Britney83 schrieb:


> Ich hab hört, dass es bei den 2015 Bikes zu starken Lieferverzögerungen kommt? Weiß da jemand was?



Jau. Angeblich werden drei Hauptkomponenten nicht rechtzeitig geliefert. 
Meins kommt anstatt in KW46 in KW2

Schau mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/Canyon-Strive-CF-2015---Wartezimmer.709792/

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## thomasf (27. September 2014)

http://bikemtb.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Canyon-Grand-Canyon-CF-5.9-2015.jpg

Simmt es das die bikes 2015 etwas im Preis anziehen?
Die neuen Grand Canyon lassen ganz schön auf sich WARTEN  
Aber laut Eurobike und dem Foto CF 5.9 lohnt es sich


----------



## Bonvivant (27. September 2014)

Überlege auch noch


----------



## Chrisinger (28. September 2014)

Angeblich um die 1000€, warte auch schon sehnsüchtig auf genauere Infos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Britney83 (28. September 2014)

Ich hab Canyon wegen den Lieferverzögerungen angeschrieben. Bin mal gespannt, was da zurückkommt...


----------



## filiale (28. September 2014)

Na da bin ich auch mal gespannt...


----------



## gunznoc (28. September 2014)

Betrifft so weit ich weiß ausschließlich das Strive CF

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## Boardi05 (28. September 2014)

Die ersten sind aber schon unterwegs. In Brixen hatte ne Dame eins, durfte mich auch draufsitzen, wo sie es aber hat hab ich leider nicht gfragt


----------



## Boiledfrog (29. September 2014)

Hey Leute,
Sorry bin wahrscheinlich nur zu blöd die Suche richtig zu verwenden, aber weiß man schon wann die 2015er Spectral CFs online gehen... Würde zu gern mal ne genaue Partlist sehen.
Wär schön wenn jemand was dazu schreiben würde oder vll nen Link dazu hätte.


----------



## derbikeradler (29. September 2014)

Boiledfrog schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> Sorry bin wahrscheinlich nur zu blöd die Suche richtig zu verwenden, aber weiß man schon wann die 2015er Spectral CFs online gehen... Würde zu gern mal ne genaue Partlist sehen.
> Wär schön wenn jemand was dazu schreiben würde oder vll nen Link dazu hätte.



http://enduro-mtb.com/exklusiv-das-neue-canyon-spectral-cf-carbon-trailbike/


----------



## Boiledfrog (29. September 2014)

derbikeradler schrieb:


> http://enduro-mtb.com/exklusiv-das-neue-canyon-spectral-cf-carbon-trailbike/



Super, danke!

Da es wohl kein genaues Datum gibt, muss ich mich wohl vorerst mit Dezember zufrieden geben


----------



## thomasf (30. September 2014)

Hallo,
wann werden die neuen Hardtails freigeschalten ???


----------



## Britney83 (30. September 2014)

Antwort von canyon: bike kommt vorr. Wie geplant.
Scheint nur Strive zu betreffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (30. September 2014)

Britney83 schrieb:


> Antwort von canyon: bike kommt vorr. Wie geplant.
> Scheint nur Strive zu betreffen...


Nur Strive CF oder auch die Strive AL?


----------



## Germox (30. September 2014)

mohlo schrieb:


> Habe am Montag auch das Strive AL 6.0 Race bestellt. "M" bei einer Körpergröße von 182cm und 86cm Schrittlänge. Ich werde das Bike aber noch mal im November probesitzen. Welche Größe hast Du denn geordert?



Hab auch Größe M bestellt . Bin 180cm und Schrittlänge ist 83cm. Wollen wir mal hoffen das die Zeit bis zum Liefertermin nicht zu langsam rum geht. Bis Februar ist ja schon noch ne Weile hin


----------



## reinickefux (30. September 2014)

thomasf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wann werden die neuen Hardtails freigeschalten ???


 
Hallo zusammen,

genau diese Frage habe ich gerade beim SupportChat gestellt und als Antwort erhalten: "Die neuen Hardtails werden demnächst veröffentlicht...". Auf meine Nachfrage, ob "demnächst" Tage, Wochen oder Monate bedeutet, kam zur Antwort "Es könnte auch noch Monate dauern"
Schade eigentlich, so lange warte ich bestimmt nicht, schon gar nicht, wenn ich nicht mal weiß, worauf ich warte. Es ist echt eine schwache Leistung, dass Canyon als "beste Komplettradmarke" kein einziges 29er Hardtail (weder altes noch neues Modell) in meiner Größe (M) und meinem Budget (3000 € +/-) im Angebot hat (ich betone "im Angebot", ich meine noch nicht mal "liefern kann"). Da wird es dann wohl doch ein Bike vom Mitbewerber, die liefern die NEUEN Modelle schon ab nächster Woche...

Gruß, Fux


----------



## Micki (30. September 2014)

Naja, wir reden von 2015er Modellen. Mein Kalender zeigt heute den 30. September 2014.


----------



## reinickefux (30. September 2014)

Micki schrieb:


> Naja, wir reden von 2015er Modellen. Mein Kalender zeigt heute den 30. September 2014.


 
Ich schätze die Mitbewerber werden den gleichen Kalender haben...
Und wie gesagt... ein 2014er Modell wäre ja auch ok, aber es gibt GAR KEINE


----------



## Dr.Struggle (30. September 2014)

reinickefux schrieb:


> Ich schätze die Mitbewerber werden den gleichen Kalender haben...
> Und wie gesagt... ein 2014er Modell wäre ja auch ok, aber es gibt GAR KEINE




Na dann kauf doch wo anderes,wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (30. September 2014)

reinickefux schrieb:


> Ich schätze die Mitbewerber werden den gleichen Kalender haben...
> Und wie gesagt... ein 2014er Modell wäre ja auch ok, aber es gibt GAR KEINE



Die neuen Bikes kommen normalerweise immer nach der Inventur online. Das ist ja nicht mehr lange..


----------



## reinickefux (30. September 2014)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Die neuen Bikes kommen normalerweise immer nach der Inventur online. Das ist ja nicht mehr lange..



Inwieweit das für dieses Jahr zutrifft, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Wenn das so wäre, ist das ja voll und ganz akzeptabel. Allerdings frage ich mich dann, warum man beim Support nicht eine solche Aussage bekommt. Die sollten es dann ja wohl wissen. Ist schon ein deutlicher Unterschied zwischen "ein paar Tagen" oder "kann noch Monate dauern". Und ich habe gezielt nur nach Informationen wie Ausstattung und Preise für die neuen Bikes gefragt. Von Lieferbarkeit war überhaupt nicht die Rede.


----------



## BlackFalcon (2. Oktober 2014)

Die 2015 Hardtails kommen nächste Woche auf die Webseite.


----------



## sunchild (2. Oktober 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Die ersten sind aber schon unterwegs. In Brixen hatte ne Dame eins, durfte mich auch draufsitzen, wo sie es aber hat hab ich leider nicht gfragt


Was für eine Größe war das, sieht so nach S aus, da gibt es eigentlich aber nicht den Dämpfer? Den Dämpfer gibt es ja nur in den Race Modellen und da ist S ja gleich M. Die kleine Strebe vom Oberrohr zum Sitzrohr ist an dem Bike nämlich ziemlich klein.


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Oktober 2014)

sunchild schrieb:


> Was für eine Größe war das, sieht so nach S aus, da gibt es eigentlich aber nicht den Dämpfer? Den Dämpfer gibt es ja nur in den Race Modellen und da ist S ja gleich M. Die kleine Strebe vom Oberrohr zum Sitzrohr ist an dem Bike nämlich ziemlich klein.



War ein S, normales Modell, also kein Race, Bauteile waren bis auf den Dämpfer alle vom CF 8.0.  Konnte auch kurz draufsitzen, Shapeshifter probieren, geht echt super und einfach, habs dann aber auch kurz hochgehoben, mir kommts echt schwer vor, Gefühlt gleich schwer wie meins sicher und das is so um die 14,5-15kg.


----------



## Beebob (5. Oktober 2014)

Das neue Spectral CF in einer Team Race Version - so muss das ;-))  wozu dann noch eine Fahrwerksverstellung. Canyon, bitte baut diese geile Race Variante in Serie.


----------



## Boardi05 (6. Oktober 2014)

Beebob schrieb:


> Das neue Spectral CF in einer Team Race Version - so muss das ;-))  wozu dann noch eine Fahrwerksverstellung. Canyon, bitte baut diese geile Race Variante in Serie.



Das Bike wirds fast so zu kaufen geben, soll in wenigen tagen auf der Homepage sein

so solls kommen

http://www.mtb-mag.com/ews-finale-la-canyon-spectral-carbon-di-joe-barnes


----------



## Vincy (6. Oktober 2014)

http://enduro-mtb.com/en/ews-bike-check-joes-2015-canyon-spectral-cf/


----------



## Drahtesel_ (6. Oktober 2014)

Biene-Maja-Edition


----------



## Vincy (7. Oktober 2014)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/the-strive-diaries-entry-7--dont-call-it-a-comeback-2014.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (8. Oktober 2014)

Dude is online

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/series/dude-cf.html

und die restlichen 2015er


----------



## Boardi05 (8. Oktober 2014)

spectral cf gibs sogar eins mit elektronischen dämpfer, gabel und schaltung

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3665


----------



## Guru (8. Oktober 2014)

An beiden Topmodellen vom Spectral CF ne Fox 32... finde ich unlogisch. Preisunterschied zum AL ziemlich haarig, ich bleibe beim AL in der Warteschlange.


----------



## dj_holgie (8. Oktober 2014)

7500€ 

Und dann im Trail direkt mal zerlegt, das wird teuer.. Ist schließlich kein Tourenbike, sondern ein AM oder auch Trail Bike zum richtig schreddern..


----------



## Bjoern3003 (8. Oktober 2014)

Die Showroomseite bei Canyon wird wohl gerade umgebaut. Ich habe die Hoffnung, dass die 2015er Modelle nun zur Probefahrt bereitstehen und deshalb die Seite gerade aktualisiert wird.


----------



## OptimusFRX (8. Oktober 2014)

Torque DHX Whipzone schon bestellt  Wie ich dieses Biest liebe


----------



## Don.Coyote (8. Oktober 2014)

Dachte bei den DHX Modellen ist der Reach länger geworden? Welche Größe hast den bestellt?


----------



## OptimusFRX (8. Oktober 2014)

keine ahnung mein vater hat gemessen und bestellt  hab nicht drauf geachtet


----------



## trophy (9. Oktober 2014)

Dude CF 9.0 = Geiles Bike zum guten Preis. LIEFERZEIT!!!!!!
Spectral CF 9.0 EX = Geiles Bike. Im Vergleich zum Strive arg teuer. Lieferzeit grade noch im Rahmen
Strive CF 8.0 Race = Richtig geiles Bike. Preis passt. Lieferzeit ist mir zu lang

Meiner Meinung nach muss Canyon was an den Lieferzeiten machen. Ich möchte jetzt einfach kein Fahrrad bestellen und bis Ostern darauf warten. Weihnachten muss doch etwas unter den Baum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerTux (9. Oktober 2014)

Hi 

Dieser Knick im Oberrohr geht mal gar nicht 
Genauso wie beim Strive oder kleinen Nerve.
Da "verschluckt" sich das Auge dran.

Just my 2 cents

Schöne Grüsse
Tux


----------



## M.C (9. Oktober 2014)

BikerTux schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Dieser Knick im Oberrohr geht mal gar nicht




Und genau der gefällt mir optisch!


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## trbs (9. Oktober 2014)

Bei dem DHX Whipzone finde ich die farbwahl bescheiden und ehrlich gesagt weiß ich auch nicht was ich von den ganzen Shimano Zee teilen halten soll... Bremse, Schaltung, Kurbel .... Das Bike hätte auch Shimano rausbringen können xD

Überlege mir gerade statt dem Whipzone das YT Tues 2.0 zu bestellen.


----------



## M.C (9. Oktober 2014)

Eine komplette Shimano-Austattung kann eingentlich nur ein Vorteil sein!


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## trbs (9. Oktober 2014)

M.C schrieb:


> Eine komplette Shimano-Austattung kann eingentlich nur ein Vorteil sein!
> M.f.G
> Clemens



Ich bin Wiedereinsteiger nach ein paar Jahren und damals war Shimano immer nur gut in Sachen Schaltung. Alles andere hat man direkt verbannt. Ist das anders geworden? Oder wieso siehst du einen Vorteil?


----------



## gunznoc (9. Oktober 2014)

trbs schrieb:


> Ich bin Wiedereinsteiger nach ein paar Jahren und damals war Shimano immer nur gut in Sachen Schaltung. Alles andere hat man direkt verbannt. Ist das anders geworden? Oder wieso siehst du einen Vorteil?



Man kann sagen, dass die Bremsen von Shimano seit einiger Zeit zu den besten gehören. 
Ne Zee ist schon ein ordentlicher Anker. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 9mmBong (16. Oktober 2014)

Wenn es das Whipzone doch nur in schwarz geben würde


----------



## AlteHippe (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab mir das Whipzone gerade wegen der Zee Komponenten bestellt... Hatte mein FRX auch auf Zee umgestellt, was den Wiederverkauf auch erleichtert hat...
Lediglich der Kage wird wieder gg einen Vivid Air getauscht...

Und das ganze in rot :-D


----------



## mAs04 (17. Januar 2015)

Servus, wollte mal fragen ob man die neuen Vorbauten bzw. Lenker von canyon die zum Teil an den 15er Modellen schon dran sind auch einzeln erwerben kann? Im online Shop habe ich nichts gefunden.


----------



## Boardi05 (17. Januar 2015)

mAs04 schrieb:


> Servus, wollte mal fragen ob man die neuen Vorbauten bzw. Lenker von canyon die zum Teil an den 15er Modellen schon dran sind auch einzeln erwerben kann? Im online Shop habe ich nichts gefunden.



Soll ende februar alles auf der hp kommen

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------

